# January Snowflakes 64 Testers 14 BFP's



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I have went ahead and started the January thread. Here's praying for a New Year Baby for each and everyone of us! :dust: Good luck in the New Year and may we all get our 2014 Bfp! Let me know what day your testing and I'll add you :)

January 1st- Ambermichelle:bfp:, Lenka78:bfp:

January 3rd- Rachy28:witch:, Aims13h:witch:, HGsurvivor05:witch: Superfrizbee:witch:

January 4th- lirpa11:witch:, AJR14:bfp:

January 5th- msw454:angel:, littleone1993:witch:

January 6th- 3Chords:witch: OneLove526:bfp:, jenn95, vanilla:witch:

January 7th- Solstyce:witch:

January 8th- aidensmommy1:witch:, dcm_mw12:witch:, TTCinTN:witch:, live_in_hope:witch:, momtopne:witch:, londenbean

January 9th- 

January 10th- Navygrrl:witch: ibeach:witch:, Countrygirl3:witch:

January 11th- xMissChellex:witch:, TryinginCO:witch:, cnsweeney:bfp:, Stephj25:witch: teacup:witch:, MovinMamma:witch:

January 14th- Ilovetomatoes:witch:, Dreaminofbaby:bfp:, lilegg2014:bfp:

January 17th- NewMrsJones:witch:, Bethi22

January 19th- Confuzion:witch:, Lindreed

January 20th- StarBrites:bfp:, Saki:witch:, kittycat155:bfp:, hellbetty89:witch:

January 21st- DaisyPrencess:witch:, KrashL:witch:, Cat Louise:witch:

January 22nd- Missaria:witch:, littlefishygg, hopefulfor1st:witch:

January 23rd- jmandrews:bfp:, Dannixo:witch:

January 25th- UnderPressure, MrsStrezy:witch:, Jaysbaby25:witch:, Mrs.Stevens10

January 26th- Bluefish1980:witch:, 2moms2be

January 27th- Sailorsgirl, amanda111308

January 28th- Sunny27:witch:

January 29th- HGsurvivor05:bfp:, latte, Jennifer86:witch:, enchanted78, Monjon07:bfp:

January 30th- Samanthatc, Abii, Kimbre

January 31st- Floridamomma:bfp:

Watching: Mrs.Dragonfly, PeachDaisy, Beeptime

February Thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2102407-february-hearts.html#post31236497


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Dannixo, 

Could you put me down for january 14th? Thanks!


----------



## Navygrrl

Alright, I'm going to tentatively go with January 10. Lots of baby dust for the new year!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hi! I'm only on CD 2 now but would like to join your bfp thread. It has a nice ring to it lol =) I'm due to O Dec 25th-26th so ill probably test Jan 3rd (cuz I'm a poas addict! Lol) but can u put me down for Jan 8th plz? I'm pretty sure if I get my Christmas miracle, id test positive by then..i hope! =) 

*~~Baby dust to everyone~~*


----------



## aidensmommy1

Can one of u help me out...i want to have all my posts have info about me in the bellow section like you girls above me have. I'm using my phone so if anyone can explain how to add text to automatically show on posts plz let me know! Thanks! =)


----------



## 3chords

January 6th for me, please.

Same day we'll be meeting with our RE to discuss next steps.


----------



## Dannixo

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hi Dannixo,
> 
> Could you put me down for january 14th? Thanks!

Welcome to the group! Good luck this cycle. Praying you get a 2014 bfp. Are you doing medicated cycles?


----------



## Dannixo

aidensmommy1 said:


> Can one of u help me out...i want to have all my posts have info about me in the bellow section like you girls above me have. I'm using my phone so if anyone can explain how to add text to automatically show on posts plz let me know! Thanks! =)

Go to user cp. left hand side says edit signature. That's where you can add writing like mine.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Dannixo, 
Thanks! I am looking forward for our 2nd cycle of ttc #1. We just started and our first cyle was total failure lol. Between thanksgiving and incorrect ovulation date from my phone app, we totally missed the egg. After reading various postings on TTC, I purchased BBT, OPK, and pre-seed to use for thus cycle. I also am a regular user of softcup so might throw that in the mix since I already have it handy. Lots of vitamins & thankfully DH is on board with everything & very supportive. How about you?


----------



## Dannixo

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hi Dannixo,
> Thanks! I am looking forward for our 2nd cycle of ttc #1. We just started and our first cyle was total failure lol. Between thanksgiving and incorrect ovulation date from my phone app, we totally missed the egg. After reading various postings on TTC, I purchased BBT, OPK, and pre-seed to use for thus cycle. I also am a regular user of softcup so might throw that in the mix since I already have it handy. Lots of vitamins & thankfully DH is on board with everything & very supportive. How about you?

I am TTC number 1 as well. Like my signature shows I've been TTC for 2 years. We have been with an fs for over a year now. 8 failed clomid cycles. 3 failed femara cycles. 1 failed femara&mebopur injections. My husband got fired in the middle of this cycle so we lost our insurance. Still bd but could not afford the ovidrel trigger shot. I do ovulate on my own but with injections it's best to use the trigger to release all the mature eggs. So pretty much a busted cycle. We are taking a forced break after this cycle until DH can find a new job with good insurance. Our only option now is ivf which we can't afford but I'm still here making threads and supporting everyone else!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Dannixo, yea I read that after I hit send..doh! Sorry to hear that your husband lost his job. Hope he'll find one soon! I used to live in Columbus, OH a few years ago. Loved it there :). 

I have a few gfs who had issues w/ conceiving. 1 has twins, 1 is pregnant after 2 1/2 years, and 1 went with IVF for her first but conceived naturally with her 2nd one 6 months after she gave birth. So hang in there! It will happen for you. 

Thank you for the support! I'm here whenever anyone needs any support also.


----------



## Ambermichelle

I'll be testing January 1st :D


----------



## Lirpa11

Wishing all of u lots of baby dust :) I'm hanging out as far as possible to not test, but presently may test on january4, 1 day before AF (unless AF comes early)

Let's get some BFPs happening for the new year


----------



## Sunny27

January 4th for me!! Thanks


----------



## teacup

Hi Danni - I had my second miscarriage. :( If I have a third one then the doctor will send me off for tests, but hopefully the next one will be our forever baby! Please could you put me down for testing on January 9th? x


----------



## dcm_mw12

January 8th for me.


----------



## Dannixo

teacup said:


> Hi Danni - I had my second miscarriage. :( If I have a third one then the doctor will send me off for tests, but hopefully the next one will be our forever baby! Please could you put me down for testing on January 9th? x

I am so sorry dear! I know how hard it is to get pregnant just to lose it. I am sending extra sticky vibes for you this month! I hope you get a new year bfp!


----------



## iBeach

Hello everyone....

I will be testing January 10th....


----------



## OneLove526

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! I have went ahead and started the January thread. Here's praying for a New Year Baby for each and everyone of us! :dust: Good luck in the New Year and may we all get our 2014 Bfp! Let me know what day your testing and I'll add you :)
> 
> January 1st- Ambermichelle
> 
> January 4th- lirpa11, Sunny27
> 
> January 6th- 3Chords
> 
> January 8th- aidensmommy1, dcm_mw12
> 
> January 9th- teacup
> 
> January 10th- Navygrrl, ibeach
> 
> January 14th- Ilovetomatoes

Hi Dannixo! Please put me down for January 6th.

Lots of :dust: to all of my January tester friends!


----------



## TTCinTN

Hi ladies...I have transitioned from the December forum due to no mature follicles at my ultrasound on Monday. My doctor has me restarting Clomid + Femara for 10 more days so I am hopeful to have a good ultrasound on Dec 30th, possible IUI Jan 1st/2nd and test on Jan 8th. Dannixo, can you add me for testing on that day?


----------



## iBeach

Hello ladies! 
We are doing first insemination tonight! I didn't get positive OPK yet, I tested this morning, but we are going for it anyway, just to play it safe...


----------



## UnderPressure

Put me down for Jan 25th please


----------



## 3chords

Our last natural cycle. Had my CD12 ultrasound today: 18mm follicle on the right, lining is 9mm. Doctor very happy with both, particularly the lining which was only 7mm last month. Likely will ovulate on CD16 if the past is an indication.


----------



## Dannixo

3chords said:


> Our last natural cycle. Had my CD12 ultrasound today: 18mm follicle on the right, lining is 9mm. Doctor very happy with both, particularly the lining which was only 7mm last month. Likely will ovulate on CD16 if the past is an indication.

Sounds like really great numbers! Good luck! Extra sticky baby dust for you!


----------



## rachy28

January 3rd is my tentative testing date so can you add me for then please danni :)
We got approved for PGD but it can take upto 10 months to make the probes so we are continuing to try naturally in the meantime.


----------



## Dannixo

rachy28 said:


> January 3rd is my tentative testing date so can you add me for then please danni :)
> We got approved for PGD but it can take upto 10 months to make the probes so we are continuing to try naturally in the meantime.

What is PDG?


----------



## Solstyce

I'll be a January snowflake even though I live in Florida and there is no chance of snow. :haha:

Please put me down for January 7th.

Thanks!


----------



## rachy28

Dannixo said:


> rachy28 said:
> 
> 
> January 3rd is my tentative testing date so can you add me for then please danni :)
> We got approved for PGD but it can take upto 10 months to make the probes so we are continuing to try naturally in the meantime.
> 
> What is PDG?Click to expand...

Pre-implantation genetic diagnosis with ivf/icsi, they test my eggs once fertilised for a specific genetic mutation which I and my 2 children have. They only transfer unaffected embryos.


----------



## Aims13h

Can you please put me down for January 3rd? Here is to our January jellybeans ladies! :dust:


----------



## mom2pne

Dannixo I am so hoping you get your bfp on Tuesday! 

Could you put me down for testing on January 8th? Thank you! We are just going to do if it happens it happens for awhile. The pills were not good to me.


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: im waiting to ov but could you put me down to test on the 8th jan. If i ov any earlier, il let you know. Thank yoooouuuu! 8th Jan was very lucky for me in 2011 so fingers crossed I get the same luck twice....just found my journal post from 8th jan and thought Id share,


From my 2011 journal...8th jan 2011

*I GOT MY  !!!!
16 weeks and 5 days after Vasectomy Reversal!!!!!!​*
:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo: \
​I've just stopped shaking enough to post!! After that cheapo one I did this morning, i thought I'd seen a faint line, but thought it was my mind playing tricks on me.....
So I used one of my FRER which I didnt want to do until I was officially late, but thought well, I'll give it a go.......

So it wasnt first morning urine and I'm only 11dpo and I peed on it and walked from the bathroom to bedroom where DH was and there was already a line there, staring straight back up at me!! It was amazing. I cried and started shaking like a mad person!!



Good luck everybody!!! Xxx


----------



## NewMrsJones

Hi danni can you put me down for the 17th thanks


----------



## StarBrites

Just started AF today but will be testing around the 20th of January :)


----------



## confuzion

Back for the first time since losing my baby in november. I will be testing if no AF on January 19th!


----------



## Dannixo

I'm out. The witch arrived. Will be calling the doctor tomorrow to see what's next but we don't have insurance now so we will be taking a forced break until DH finds a new job with good insurance.. I'll still be here rooting for you all! I'll be making the threads each month still! Good luck ladies!


----------



## confuzion

Dannixo said:


> I'm out. The witch arrived. Will be calling the doctor tomorrow to see what's next but we don't have insurance now so we will be taking a forced break until DH finds a new job with good insurance.. I'll still be here rooting for you all! I'll be making the threads each month still! Good luck ladies!

Sorry to hear that Danni. What a damper on Christmas Day. 

FX your husband finds a good job quick and your doctor still has ideas for where to go next and what to try.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Dannixo said:


> I'm out. The witch arrived. Will be calling the doctor tomorrow to see what's next but we don't have insurance now so we will be taking a forced break until DH finds a new job with good insurance.. I'll still be here rooting for you all! I'll be making the threads each month still! Good luck ladies!

Aww sorry to hear that hun, good things will come soon.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

I will join you :). Second round on clomid. AF should come on 29th. So next month I am planning to test on the 21th. This is my anniversary day :).


----------



## countrygirl3

Here we go again .. cycle #3. Danni could you please add me for Jan 10? Thanks!


----------



## Dannixo

Called the doctor yesterday and they wanted to do a full injectable cycle. Baseline ultrasound and follicle checks. After discussing it with my husband and pricing the 10 vials of menopur we would need at $800 we decided to take a few cycles off until we can afford the meds or get insurance. We will try naturally but it won't happen. So good luck to the rest of you ladies! I'm still here rooting for you all!


----------



## Ambermichelle

Hi all! You had me down for testing January 1st..I tested early and got my BFP!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## confuzion

Dannixo said:


> Called the doctor yesterday and they wanted to do a full injectable cycle. Baseline ultrasound and follicle checks. After discussing it with my husband and pricing the 10 vials of menopur we would need at $800 we decided to take a few cycles off until we can afford the meds or get insurance. We will try naturally but it won't happen. So good luck to the rest of you ladies! I'm still here rooting for you all!

:hugs:

Hope it all gets sorted soon. Shame all this fertility stuff costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## confuzion

Ambermichelle said:


> Hi all! You had me down for testing January 1st..I tested early and got my BFP!!

Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## rachy28

Ambermichelle said:


> Hi all! You had me down for testing January 1st..I tested early and got my BFP!!

Huge congratulations hun x


----------



## Aims13h

Ambermichelle said:


> Hi all! You had me down for testing January 1st..I tested early and got my BFP!!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Ambermichelle said:


> Hi all! You had me down for testing January 1st..I tested early and got my BFP!!

Congratulations dear! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## countrygirl3

Danni - I'm sad for you, that sucks that is so expensive. I believe in miracles though and I really hope you get one! 

Question for anyone who does OPKS...
This is my 3rd cycle using them and the last 2 cycles I had positives for 24 hours or a little longer. This cycle is been positive for 3 days and still for sure positive. Anyone had that happen and have any insights as to why. I don't temp so I'm not sure exactly when I ovulated or will ovulate but I had EWCM up to my first pos opk and now only sticky/lotiony. Could I have ovulated while still getting pos opks?


----------



## cnsweeney

can you please put me down for January 9th?


----------



## cnsweeney

countrygirl ... what brand are you using ? I used the answer brand and got like 5 days of positives in a row. they are very sensitive so what you are seeing may not actually be a pos. it may be that you did O and now your hormone levels are slowly decreasing but still showing pos. on an opk. or you could have a delayed ovulation this month due to stress, sickness, etc. I would recommend using digital opks on your positive days just to verify if its really a positive. that's what I'm doing


----------



## countrygirl3

Thanks cnsweeney! The brand is called Medi Care. They are the $1.25 ones from dollarama. I would like to blame the test but they worked properly the 2 cycles before this and I only had a day or a day and a half of positives. I feel like my body is broken and I'm already out for this month. So frustrating. Doubtful its stress related as I'm off work for 2 weeks for Christmas. Yay! We're testing right around the same time though and I really hope you get your bfp!


----------



## Msw454

So I see everyone's decided test dates. Gl to everyone!! How early is everyone testing. I'm just 3 dpo, so clearly not testing yet, but I was thinking maybe 10 dpo. That's when I got both my bfps in the past, but I know it's pretty early. I'm impatient I guess!!


----------



## Dannixo

Msw454 said:


> So I see everyone's decided test dates. Gl to everyone!! How early is everyone testing. I'm just 3 dpo, so clearly not testing yet, but I was thinking maybe 10 dpo. That's when I got both my bfps in the past, but I know it's pretty early. I'm impatient I guess!!

Welcome to the group. Let me know what date you'd like to be added for testing. I usually test at 12 dpo.


----------



## live_in_hope

Congrats Ambermichelle!!! :dance: a happy and healthy 9 months!! :dance:

I got my +opk today so will ov 2moro/tues latest...early night for me 2night :winkwink: xx


----------



## Dannixo

live_in_hope said:


> Congrats Ambermichelle!!! :dance: a happy and healthy 9 months!! :dance:
> 
> I got my +opk today so will ov 2moro/tues latest...early night for me 2night :winkwink: xx

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## xMissChellex

january 11th:happydance:


----------



## Dannixo

xMissChellex said:


> january 11th:happydance:

Hi welcome to our thread! Good luck this cycle! May third time be a charm for you!


----------



## xMissChellex

Dannixo said:


> xMissChellex said:
> 
> 
> january 11th:happydance:
> 
> Hi welcome to our thread! Good luck this cycle! May third time be a charm for you!Click to expand...

thank you.. i hate the 2ww.. it drives me nuts :dohh: timing was really good this cycle so im keeping my FXd 

its very promising that theres already 1 BFP on the thread :happydance:


----------



## Navygrrl

Is it January yet? Ugh. We've had so much sickness going through the family that I'm ready to start all over with the new year. I hope we are all blessed with little ones in the upcoming year.


----------



## Msw454

All right, I've officially decided 10 dpo, which will be the 5th. One week from today! I know that's early, but I'm soooo impatient! And that's when I got my other two bfps, so maybe it's a lucky number for me!


----------



## Msw454

I agree, one bfp when it's not even January is very promising lol! Lucky thread!!


----------



## xMissChellex

Msw454 said:


> All right, I've officially decided 10 dpo, which will be the 5th. One week from today! I know that's early, but I'm soooo impatient! And that's when I got my other two bfps, so maybe it's a lucky number for me!

i have my FXd for you :happydance: im only 1dpo and already feel like the time is dragging :haha:


----------



## Msw454

xMissChellex said:


> Msw454 said:
> 
> 
> All right, I've officially decided 10 dpo, which will be the 5th. One week from today! I know that's early, but I'm soooo impatient! And that's when I got my other two bfps, so maybe it's a lucky number for me!
> 
> i have my FXd for you :happydance: im only 1dpo and already feel like the time is dragging :haha:Click to expand...



Thanks!!! Fx for you too! I just hate how slowly the tww goes!! When are you testing??


----------



## cnsweeney

countrygirl .. i used the answer brand opk's multiple times in the past and they always worked normally and in November I had my first positive for that month and I had a ruptured ovarian cyst that same night and I continued to have positives after that for another 4 days. so I believe I either didn't ovulate that month or it was delayed. it could be that you have a cyst forming as well because your ovary failed to release your egg. if that's the case it usually goes back to normal the next month. I've had multiple cysts over the past few years.


----------



## countrygirl3

That's good that it goes back to normal but doesn't seem great for this cycle. I read something like that online. If you are trying to release an egg and it doesn't work out your body can quickly try to release another one so you'd get multiple positives. However I didn't have fertile mucus after the first positive and ran out of OPKS so I don't know if/when I would have ovulated and really don't know if i could have gotten pregnant ... Unless my hubby's sperm can live a long time :) back to the waiting game....


----------



## xMissChellex

Msw454 said:


> xMissChellex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Msw454 said:
> 
> 
> All right, I've officially decided 10 dpo, which will be the 5th. One week from today! I know that's early, but I'm soooo impatient! And that's when I got my other two bfps, so maybe it's a lucky number for me!
> 
> i have my FXd for you :happydance: im only 1dpo and already feel like the time is dragging :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! Fx for you too! I just hate how slowly the tww goes!! When are you testing??Click to expand...

well AF is due on the 11th and id love to say id wait that long but chances are ill start testing from 10dpo :haha:


----------



## Saki

Hi girls!
Put me down for jan 20th please!
I know it is incredibly unlikely for me (just had first AF since early 2012 when my LO was conceived!) but i would like to join this thread-been stalking for a while and you all seem so positive & supportive :flower:

Lots of babydust ladies and congratulations on the BFP's - keep 'em coming!


----------



## KrashL

Hello everyone!! Im back again, i was TTC a few months before but changed my mind after i got BFN last September :'( but now im back again :D i just noticed, reading too much informations makes me feel pregnant,,i mean, it was like psychological :D i read about signs and symptoms of early pregnancy, felt the same way but ended up with disappointment as AF arrives,,i was a little bit depressed for the last 3 months after my last BFN and me and my bf had a short BD'ng break :D but last december 24th and 25th, we did and i was fertile,, Ovulation was on December 28th,,that means i have 13% getting pregnant :D (based on the info i read) my next AF is due on January 20,, :) Danni, pls put me down to January 21 pls :) thank you so much, Happy new year and baby dust to all of us :)


----------



## cnsweeney

countrygirl good luck to you! I know that every average woman has a couple annovulatory cycles each year (doesnt ovulate) maybe this is one of yours? or maybe you may just surprise yourself and get your bfp! fx'd for you! :)


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi Danni! Can you put me down for testing January 20th! Thanks! :)


----------



## Msw454

Saki said:


> Hi girls!
> Put me down for jan 20th please!
> I know it is incredibly unlikely for me (just had first AF since early 2012 when my LO was conceived!) but i would like to join this thread-been stalking for a while and you all seem so positive & supportive :flower:
> 
> Lots of babydust ladies and congratulations on the BFP's - keep 'em coming!

Our babies are close in age! My son just turned a year in December. I got my first af in June and got pregnant immediately after (wasn't really expecting that lol) unfortunately it ended up in a mc for me, but you could totally be surprised and get ur bfp right away too!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Congrats on your bfp ambermichelle. Have a healthy 9 months sweetie.


----------



## rachy28

Happy New year everyone, ive a feeling 2014 will be a good year for all of you x


----------



## confuzion

rachy28 said:


> Happy New year everyone, ive a feeling 2014 will be a good year for all of you x

Happy new year to you too Rachy. Hope the new year is kind to all of us :thumbup:


----------



## Dannixo

Happy New Year everyone. May we all be blessed with a 2014 baby


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi Dannixo

I am moving across again, it sucks but nice to know alot of the names cropping up on this new thread. Did have my testing date as 30th Dec but ovulation decided to come late so is it possible to put me down for 

January 3rd
January 29th

I am 100% out for the 3 rd but will do a cheeky test, last cycle I ovulated early on CD9 day before hubby came home, this cycle he was due away CD 9 so burned ourselves out up until CD 8 hoping for early ovulation but eggy held off until CD 13 one of my latest 'o' dates!!! so with hubs being away last DTD was 5 days before ovulation so unless he happens to produce super sperm we are out but this month he is home for whole fertile period next cycle so bring it on, if anything does goes wrong this month I will be 100% sure someone is looking down on us trying to tell me this is a bad idea TTC again!

Thanks again and no symptoms apart from tender boobs today!

Here's to 2014 a new year and hopefully patter of tiny feet


----------



## confuzion

Dannixo said:


> Happy New Year everyone. May we all be blessed with a 2014 baby

Yes! Whether in our arms or in the womb. I want a 2014 baby. That sticks this time. I can't bear to lose another little one :cry:


----------



## TryingInCO

Hi Danni, can you put me down for January 4th? That will make me 10dpo with AF due 1/11. Thanks!


----------



## Jenn95

Hii hope you don't mind if I jump in....can you please put me down for the 6th? Thanks!


----------



## Movinmama

Hi all question about FRER. i might be 6dpo today.... didnt temp this month. I took a frer because well i am POAS addict. Im wondering if FRER have evaps lines. this line was squinter.. i busted it apart and tried to wipe off the squinter line..still there slightly pink barely visible. should i test again tomorrow or thursday?


----------



## Jenn95

Movinmama said:


> Hi all question about FRER. i might be 6dpo today.... didnt temp this month. I took a frer because well i am POAS addict. Im wondering if FRER have evaps lines. this line was squinter.. i busted it apart and tried to wipe off the squinter line..still there slightly pink barely visible. should i test again tomorrow or thursday?

Hi Movinmama, yes any test (except digitalis) can have evap lines but it depends how long after you took the test that the positive line appeared. 6 days is really early to test, but if you saw something that's a really good sign you could be pregnant. I would test again but your only 6dpo so if it were me I would wait as long as possible. But if you can't wait (like most of us lol) try your best to hold out until the 3rd or 4th because if you saw something so soon now, if you see something then that can be a BFP!


----------



## Movinmama

Jenn95 said:


> Movinmama said:
> 
> 
> Hi all question about FRER. i might be 6dpo today.... didnt temp this month. I took a frer because well i am POAS addict. Im wondering if FRER have evaps lines. this line was squinter.. i busted it apart and tried to wipe off the squinter line..still there slightly pink barely visible. should i test again tomorrow or thursday?
> 
> Hi Movinmama, yes any test (except digitalis) can have evap lines but it depends how long after you took the test that the positive line appeared. 6 days is really early to test, but if you saw something that's a really good sign you could be pregnant. I would test again but your only 6dpo so if it were me I would wait as long as possible. But if you can't wait (like most of us lol) try your best to hold out until the 3rd or 4th because if you saw something so soon now, if you see something then that can be a BFP!Click to expand...

thank you!! ill wait to test again.


----------



## Msw454

Movinmama,

6 dpo would be pretty early for a bfp, but maybe you're off on your dates. Good luck, I hope your squinter gets darker soon! Hcg should double every 48 hours, so tomorrow it would be darker but by the next day it should be super dark if there's something there!


----------



## live_in_hope

Happy New Year to you all!!! :hugs: 2014 is going to be amazing!!! :thumbup:

I am 2dpo today, ovd a day later theb expected but as I have plenty of hpts in, Ill still start testing on 8th jan at 9dpo :thumbup: lets get these bfps coming in!! Xx


----------



## Msw454

live_in_hope said:


> Happy New Year to you all!!! :hugs: 2014 is going to be amazing!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am 2dpo today, ovd a day later theb expected but as I have plenty of hpts in, Ill still start testing on 8th jan at 9dpo :thumbup: lets get these bfps coming in!! Xx

Good luck! Just a little over a week to go for you until you start testing!


----------



## Movinmama

Msw454 said:


> Movinmama,
> 
> 6 dpo would be pretty early for a bfp, but maybe you're off on your dates. Good luck, I hope your squinter gets darker soon! Hcg should double every 48 hours, so tomorrow it would be darker but by the next day it should be super dark if there's something there!

Oh i am not certain of my dates at all. All im certain of is our bd night. I didnt temp this month.. i wont make that mistake again. ive had blazzing positives fo rmy OPKS since the 23rd. Still had a positive opklast night so i decided to dip a frer too. Ill test again in a few days. Thanks for the response :thumbup:


----------



## floridamomma

hi ladies im back unfortunately. I lost the baby. 3rd one in a row. so I had all the blood work done and a hysteroscopy everything came back perfect. so ob said im clear to try again in January. Hubby had no testing due to no insurance until march. but hes taking fertailaid and well see what happens. still waiting on my current af but according to app it should be here tomorrow. can you put me down for the 28th?


----------



## Dannixo

floridamomma said:


> hi ladies im back unfortunately. I lost the baby. 3rd one in a row. so I had all the blood work done and a hysteroscopy everything came back perfect. so ob said im clear to try again in January. Hubby had no testing due to no insurance until march. but hes taking fertailaid and well see what happens. still waiting on my current af but according to app it should be here tomorrow. can you put me down for the 28th?

I'm so sorry for your loss dear. I'm praying you get a sticky bean for 2014.


----------



## TTCinTN

Sorry I have been so quiet lately. There has been a lot going on. My last U/S showed that I wasn't about to ovulate so my doctor prescribed me an additional 10 days of femara/clomid combo. Low and behold, I unknowingly ovulated anyway from the original 5 days he prescribed so continued through 5-6 days worth of meds post ovulation and we detected HCG (level = 3.63) in my blood on my appt Monday that was suppose to be checking for follicles. He only did an HCG per my request because I had been feeling different and POAS before the appt to see a faint line. The doctor isn't fully convinced that I am pregnant because technically you have to have an HCG > 5 to be clinically pregnant and he doesn't feel like an HPT should've detected anything with my level being so low and he claims that some HPTs pick up on your LH surge. I agree with the levels being too low for the HPTs to detect but there are lines on my tests and I have used 3 different brands. I have also tested every day since and the lines are getting darker and darker and I am getting slightly nauseous at times and feeling gassy (sorry for TMI). I have an appointment tomorrow to see if the HCG doubled and is above 5. I am definitely keeping my fingers crossed and hopeful, but also fearful of conception while still taking Clomid/Femara causing birth defects or miscarriage. Prayers would be much appreciated!


----------



## LondonBean

Hi Danni! So sorry to hear about what is going on. I was so hoping to open this thread and hear good news for you. To give you hope I want to tell you that I knew this couple who did ivf and it didn't work so they were going to use an egg donor and right before they went ahead with it they got pregnant naturally after years of trying. They think maybe just knowing they had a donor made them stop worrying and low and behold they got pregnant. There is hope! I wish you the best and I hope your dh finds an even better job soon. 

I am going to test on the 8th which would be the last day of my longest cycle at cd 44 and would be 16dpo. I really feel like this is my month though. I am having a gross symptom I have never had before and have been very tired.

Happy new years to all of you ladies! Here is to a reproductive 2014!


----------



## confuzion

floridamomma said:


> hi ladies im back unfortunately. I lost the baby. 3rd one in a row. so I had all the blood work done and a hysteroscopy everything came back perfect. so ob said im clear to try again in January. Hubby had no testing due to no insurance until march. but hes taking fertailaid and well see what happens. still waiting on my current af but according to app it should be here tomorrow. can you put me down for the 28th?

So sorry hon :hugs:

I'm back after losing my second. I hope we both get our stickies soon.


----------



## Dannixo

TTCinTN said:


> Sorry I have been so quiet lately. There has been a lot going on. My last U/S showed that I wasn't about to ovulate so my doctor prescribed me an additional 10 days of femara/clomid combo. Low and behold, I unknowingly ovulated anyway from the original 5 days he prescribed so continued through 5-6 days worth of meds post ovulation and we detected HCG (level = 3.63) in my blood on my appt Monday that was suppose to be checking for follicles. He only did an HCG per my request because I had been feeling different and POAS before the appt to see a faint line. The doctor isn't fully convinced that I am pregnant because technically you have to have an HCG > 5 to be clinically pregnant and he doesn't feel like an HPT should've detected anything with my level being so low and he claims that some HPTs pick up on your LH surge. I agree with the levels being too low for the HPTs to detect but there are lines on my tests and I have used 3 different brands. I have also tested every day since and the lines are getting darker and darker and I am getting slightly nauseous at times and feeling gassy (sorry for TMI). I have an appointment tomorrow to see if the HCG doubled and is above 5. I am definitely keeping my fingers crossed and hopeful, but also fearful of conception while still taking Clomid/Femara causing birth defects or miscarriage. Prayers would be much appreciated!

Good luck dear. My prayers are sent that your hcg is doubling! :dust:


----------



## Jenn95

I'm loosing my mind :( I might break down and test tomorrow (11dpo) I just am so excited to know!! I think I might have a break down if it is a bfn. What does everyone think....at 8/9 dpo I had spotting not even spotting (sorry if tmi) it was like blood when I went to wipe mixed with cm. Could this be IB!? I hope!! And then I had cramping that night...and now both are gone and no AF :D so could this have been IB!? Also don't know if it's to early but starting two days ago I have been hungry 24/7 and my back was killing me two days ago, now gone along with a headache/blank feeling in my head. Today I have really no symptoms except frequent urination. (But no breast soreness :( but I never get that with AF) So idk? What does everyone think?? Baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh sounds good jenn :thumbup: yes test! If it was IB at 8/9DPO. Then its usually afew days after that hcg will be in the urine so yes test! :thumbup: good luck!! X


----------



## floridamomma

Dannixo said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies im back unfortunately. I lost the baby. 3rd one in a row. so I had all the blood work done and a hysteroscopy everything came back perfect. so ob said im clear to try again in January. Hubby had no testing due to no insurance until march. but hes taking fertailaid and well see what happens. still waiting on my current af but according to app it should be here tomorrow. can you put me down for the 28th?
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss dear. I'm praying you get a sticky bean for 2014.Click to expand...

Thank you and I hope you get your sticky soon as well


----------



## floridamomma

confuzion said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies im back unfortunately. I lost the baby. 3rd one in a row. so I had all the blood work done and a hysteroscopy everything came back perfect. so ob said im clear to try again in January. Hubby had no testing due to no insurance until march. but hes taking fertailaid and well see what happens. still waiting on my current af but according to app it should be here tomorrow. can you put me down for the 28th?
> 
> So sorry hon :hugs:
> 
> I'm back after losing my second. I hope we both get our stickies soon.Click to expand...

I'm sorry hon as well. Maybe we'll both get our sticky little ones this cycle


----------



## dcm_mw12

How's everything been ladies?


----------



## Jenn95

live_in_hope said:


> oooh sounds good jenn :thumbup: yes test! If it was IB at 8/9DPO. Then its usually afew days after that hcg will be in the urine so yes test! :thumbup: good luck!! X

Thanks  yeah I think I will, I hope it was IB...but idk is it possible to fertilize that quickly?? And if I AM pregnant will the tests still show it? AF isn't due for another 8 days :shrug: should I still test?? I think enough hCG will be produced by tomorrow (morning urine) for an early response test. Because tomorrow I will be 11dpo so that's atleast 2 days after the spotting started....could this even be IB? It was very little and it was just when I went to wipe (sorry if tmi) Oh boy I hope I am...I'm already nervous, but maybe I am because (and idk if it's way to early for this) but since yesterday I have been feeling VERY emotional like crying over everything. And I never get like that not even when AF is around. Could this be an early symptom or to soon? Ugh sorry for all the questions just very excited and sacred :D and of its a bfn idk what I will do :cry:


----------



## Movinmama

Jenn95 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> oooh sounds good jenn :thumbup: yes test! If it was IB at 8/9DPO. Then its usually afew days after that hcg will be in the urine so yes test! :thumbup: good luck!! X
> 
> Thanks  yeah I think I will, I hope it was IB...but idk is it possible to fertilize that quickly?? And if I AM pregnant will the tests still show it? AF isn't due for another 8 days :shrug: should I still test?? I think enough hCG will be produced by tomorrow (morning urine) for an early response test. Because tomorrow I will be 11dpo so that's atleast 2 days after the spotting started....could this even be IB? It was very little and it was just when I went to wipe (sorry if tmi) Oh boy I hope I am...I'm already nervous, but maybe I am because (and idk if it's way to early for this) but since yesterday I have been feeling VERY emotional like crying over everything. And I never get like that not even when AF is around. Could this be an early symptom or to soon? Ugh sorry for all the questions just very excited and sacred :D and of its a bfn idk what I will do :cry:Click to expand...

If you see a bfn don't get discouraged it can take up to 4 days after ib to get a positive result. And yes what you described sounds exactly like ib


----------



## Jenn95

Oh gosh ok, thanks! I'm getting so hopeful! I'm trying not to get to excited but wow I am so nervous I just want bfp so badly! Baby dust to me and everyone else...good luck on your bfp! :dust:


----------



## confuzion

floridamomma said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies im back unfortunately. I lost the baby. 3rd one in a row. so I had all the blood work done and a hysteroscopy everything came back perfect. so ob said im clear to try again in January. Hubby had no testing due to no insurance until march. but hes taking fertailaid and well see what happens. still waiting on my current af but according to app it should be here tomorrow. can you put me down for the 28th?
> 
> So sorry hon :hugs:
> 
> I'm back after losing my second. I hope we both get our stickies soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry hon as well. Maybe we'll both get our sticky little ones this cycleClick to expand...

Thank you. I hope so!! It would be so awesome. My first pregnancy was due February 22nd and it'll be that much harder to face that day without a BFP :cry:


----------



## Dannixo

Jenn95 said:


> Oh gosh ok, thanks! I'm getting so hopeful! I'm trying not to get to excited but wow I am so nervous I just want bfp so badly! Baby dust to me and everyone else...good luck on your bfp! :dust:

How long have you been trying....?


----------



## confuzion

Good luck jenn95. Sounds just like the IB with my last pregnancy. Also at 8DPO!


----------



## cnsweeney

@ jenn.. ib for me with my dd was like brown thick pasty blood in my underwear when I woke up one morning . & it was AFTER I got my bfp. I frantically called the doc and she assured me it was ib. just sharing my experience. good luck!


----------



## cnsweeney

I got my positive opk today! yay! it was negative this morning and positive this evening. I'm surprised there wasn't a delay after my New Year's Eve shenanigans haha! so we dtd. we have been every day since af left . so fx'd!


----------



## Jenn95

confuzion said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies im back unfortunately. I lost the baby. 3rd one in a row. so I had all the blood work done and a hysteroscopy everything came back perfect. so ob said im clear to try again in January. Hubby had no testing due to no insurance until march. but hes taking fertailaid and well see what happens. still waiting on my current af but according to app it should be here tomorrow. can you put me down for the 28th?
> 
> So sorry hon :hugs:
> 
> I'm back after losing my second. I hope we both get our stickies soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry hon as well. Maybe we'll both get our sticky little ones this cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I hope so!! It would be so awesome. My first pregnancy was due February 22nd and it'll be that much harder to face that day without a BFP :cry:Click to expand...

Hi hope you don't mind if I jump in. Actually I wanted to respond badly to this post because I know how you feel. I too am hoping for a bfp on or before January 6th. That is the day my son was born a few years back and sadly passed away. So I understand what your going through, just know your not alone in your struggle :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I wish you the best for a bfp! :dust:


----------



## Jenn95

Dannixo said:


> Jenn95 said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh ok, thanks! I'm getting so hopeful! I'm trying not to get to excited but wow I am so nervous I just want bfp so badly! Baby dust to me and everyone else...good luck on your bfp! :dust:
> 
> How long have you been trying....?Click to expand...

Thanks for all the responses! <3 honestly not that long about 3 or 4 cycles but the thing that's hard for me is 4 years ago on January 6th I was full term with my son he also went to heaven the day he was born. So it took me a very long time to come to terms with everything and I was just hoping for a bfp before or on January 6th. So I may test tomorrow (11dpo) then if negative tests again on the 6th. I don't know if this is IB? But I do hope so... :/


----------



## cnsweeney

awh I do hope you get your bfp! I'm so sorry to hear about your precious son :( that must have been so devastating. prayers are with you!


----------



## cnsweeney

Danni can you please change me to testing on the 11th? thank you!


----------



## live_in_hope

Jenn95 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> oooh sounds good jenn :thumbup: yes test! If it was IB at 8/9DPO. Then its usually afew days after that hcg will be in the urine so yes test! :thumbup: good luck!! X
> 
> Thanks  yeah I think I will, I hope it was IB...but idk is it possible to fertilize that quickly?? And if I AM pregnant will the tests still show it? AF isn't due for another 8 days :shrug: should I still test?? I think enough hCG will be produced by tomorrow (morning urine) for an early response test. Because tomorrow I will be 11dpo so that's atleast 2 days after the spotting started....could this even be IB? It was very little and it was just when I went to wipe (sorry if tmi) Oh boy I hope I am...I'm already nervous, but maybe I am because (and idk if it's way to early for this) but since yesterday I have been feeling VERY emotional like crying over everything. And I never get like that not even when AF is around. Could this be an early symptom or to soon? Ugh sorry for all the questions just very excited and sacred :D and of its a bfn idk what I will do :cry:Click to expand...

It really does sound good, especially if AF isnt due for another 8 days! 8/9 dpo isnt too early for IB as I think its between 6-12 days dpo where Implantation happens :thumbup:

I am so sorry for your loss, I hope this is it for you! :thumbup: I too am hoping for a bfp this cycle as I had an early loss in june and my d.date was 15th Jan xxx :hugs: xx


----------



## Jenn95

@cnsweeney and @live_in_hope thank you very very much <3 it was incredibly rough for me. It was January 6th 2010. It's still to hard to tell everyone, but basically it has taken me close to 4 years to get my head back into trying and now I obsess and over obsess about everything. But I don't want to get stressed, because I know that can affect pregnancy so I'm trying my best. It was very devastating and I felt like my world was crashing down and I wonder every single day what he would look like now, and there's always the what if's....what if I DID know I was pregnant right away. What if I started prenatal vitamins right away (started around a month and a half) didn't know until then. So it's just hard I know EVERY loss of a child is hard and I'm NOT minimizing miscarriages because a life is a life. But when you have that baby is your arms and see his/her face... :cry: :cry: and he/she looks just so innocent and beautiful and knowing that's the last time you will ever physically see them... :cry: it's to hard still to talk about. But thank you both! <3 I pray this is it for me and that my little Dominick :angel: is looking down and knows how much I want this. Whoa... very emotional after that :? Good luck to both of you for a bfp! <3 baby dust to us all!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: also live_in_hope I am deeply sorry for your loss I pray you will get your bfp! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

I can feel the emotion, even just writing about it must be so difficult...yet i can imagine there are no words to truly describe how you felt/are feeling :hugs: :hugs: when are you going to test again? Xxx


----------



## bluefish1980

Hi Dannixo, back again :)

Ive not Ovulated yet, but I will put down for testing on 26th please.

Sorry to hear things aren't going great for you at the moment, but it's so kind of you to still be leading these threads for us every month. Thanks.


----------



## iBeach

Hello girls!!

I am 7DPO today and I tested again! of course it was BFN again! ;) but I had to!!!!

No IB signs, no symptoms today...nothing....


----------



## littleone1993

I'm due to test on the 5th. Not overly hopeful but we'll see!!!


----------



## superfrizbee

I'll be testing tomorrow (3rd) if AF doesnt show her face before then!


----------



## rachy28

9dpo today and my chart isnt screaming "pregnant", I was going to test tomorrow but I think it will be bfn so don't think I'll bother :(


----------



## Sunny27

Temp has been on a steady decline for the last past three days, so AF is sure to show up either Fri or Sat. Every since we have decided to try, I have let it consume my life. I stopped drinking coffee, which was pretty hard for me at first. However, I have a cup today. I had to realize that I can't let it change my entire life and still enjoy some of the things that makes me happy. I am going to limit my caffeine intake, but not cut it out completely. Being that AF is around the corner, we are moving along to the next step. DH is going for a SA on the 7th and I have to schedule a HSG test once AF arrives. Hopefully, this is the first and last step before conceiving our baby #2. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4704c5//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## bluefish1980

Hey Sunny,

I am in the same boat as you. I used to drink loads of coffee and Pepsi and since TTC I have cut it out of my diet entirely, including zero alcohol. 

However, like you, I am starting to realise that I cannot let TTC take over my life. I have decided to limit caffiene and zero alcohol durring TWW only.

I've also stopped testing for OPK as of CD6 which I was doing and it was making me crazy. Hopefully, taking the stress out of TTC will help us conceive :)


----------



## Jenn95

live_in_hope said:


> I can feel the emotion, even just writing about it must be so difficult...yet i can imagine there are no words to truly describe how you felt/are feeling :hugs: :hugs: when are you going to test again? Xxx

Thanks <3 yeah I don't think there will ever be words to describe fully how I feel. I broke down and tested today...and my worst fear bfn :cry: am I out??? I suspected IB at night around 8dpo. Wouldn't hCG pick up by now (11dpo) (AF due the 11th)? :cry: Also *important* with my son I didn't know I was pregnant until a month and a half in but...When you take a frer the line for "pregnant" can you always see a faint, faint, faint shadow of it trough the test wall??? I had to squint and hold it at an angle...but I saw the faintest shadow (3minutes turns after test) is this just the shadow of the line or could it be a + idk maybe I'm making myself crazy :? But I would appreciate if anyone knew??? Also how long after you takea test would am evap line show and it could mean false positive?? Thanks! Baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## Sunny27

Bluefish1980 we are alike in more ways than one. I absolutely love Pepsi too. I didn't stop drinking Pepsi, but I did limit my intake to one can a day. I stopped drinking alcohol completely, but think I will do like you and only stop during the TWW. I wasn't a big drinker to begin with (only during social events) so the alcohol was easier to stop than the coffee to me.


----------



## bluefish1980

Ditto. I'm not a big drinker either, so alcohol was easy to give up.

Not sure where you are, but I'm in England and over here, we can get Caffiene free diet Pepsi. Is was the best thing I ever discovered as it means I don't have to drink Coke! LOL

How long have you been TTC?


----------



## vaniilla

can I be put for the 6th please? AF is due on the 5th but it also happens to be dh's birthday and I'm worried about being miserable on his bday :nope:

Good luck to everyone testing soon! :dust:


----------



## cnsweeney

@jenn.. you can have a very very faint line if you test too early. test again the day af is due and that will surely give you the correct response ;) good luck!


----------



## cnsweeney

so I attached a pic of my opk's. the last 2 look positive right? I'm just confirming. also.. how long do these things typically stay positive for?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Sunny27

I have tried the caffeine free Pepsi and it doesn't taste as good to me. We have been trying for about 7 months for our second. How long have you been trying?


----------



## TTCinTN

Blood work today was a bust. HCG was down to 3.1 which means I am not pregnant. The doctor doesn't think it was a pregnancy leading into miscarriage. He says that my LH is so high that it is causing the HCG on the pregnancy tests and bloodwork to show a false HCG level. I am very discouraged! I feel like I got my hopes up for nothing because everything online claimed that if you have a level of HCG > 1 in your bloodstream that it was indicative of pregnancy. I don't start a period on my own so am meeting with the doctor a week from today to discuss moving forward and to get a prescription for progesterone. I knew better, but had already started thinking about planning for a Sept baby and now that isn't going to be a possibility. I will hopefully start back on meds within 3 weeks so will most likely be testing in Feb. I will all of you the best of luck toward a BFP for January!


----------



## confuzion

TTCinTN said:


> Blood work today was a bust. HCG was down to 3.1 which means I am not pregnant. The doctor doesn't think it was a pregnancy leading into miscarriage. He says that my LH is so high that it is causing the HCG on the pregnancy tests and bloodwork to show a false HCG level. I am very discouraged! I feel like I got my hopes up for nothing because everything online claimed that if you have a level of HCG > 1 in your bloodstream that it was indicative of pregnancy. I don't start a period on my own so am meeting with the doctor a week from today to discuss moving forward and to get a prescription for progesterone. I knew better, but had already started thinking about planning for a Sept baby and now that isn't going to be a possibility. I will hopefully start back on meds within 3 weeks so will most likely be testing in Feb. I will all of you the best of luck toward a BFP for January!

So sorry :hugs:. That's rough. Hopefully February is your month.


----------



## live_in_hope

Jenn95 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> I can feel the emotion, even just writing about it must be so difficult...yet i can imagine there are no words to truly describe how you felt/are feeling :hugs: :hugs: when are you going to test again? Xxx
> 
> Thanks <3 yeah I don't think there will ever be words to describe fully how I feel. I broke down and tested today...and my worst fear bfn :cry: am I out??? I suspected IB at night around 8dpo. Wouldn't hCG pick up by now (11dpo) (AF due the 11th)? :cry: Also *important* with my son I didn't know I was pregnant until a month and a half in but...When you take a frer the line for "pregnant" can you always see a faint, faint, faint shadow of it trough the test wall??? I had to squint and hold it at an angle...but I saw the faintest shadow (3minutes turns after test) is this just the shadow of the line or could it be a + idk maybe I'm making myself crazy :? But I would appreciate if anyone knew??? Also how long after you takea test would am evap line show and it could mean false positive?? Thanks! Baby dust!! :dust:Click to expand...

hmmm its hard to say, but if it was me and i saw the faintest line i would test again the next day as if itw as a really really faint positive then there is chance itl be more visible 24hrs later or if not then take it as an evap for now...but with so long until af you're still well in for a chance!:thumbup: i got a bright bfp with my daughter a 10dpo but nothing with my 2nd at 10dpo, finally got a faint positive at 13dpo, so it does vary alot xx


----------



## AJR14

I got a very faint line on New Years Day!! Confirming tomorrow. [:


----------



## malinko

In need of some advice. My husband and I have been ttc for 3 months. I have been off bc for 6 months. My periods have been at 29 days until last month (December) and it was 24. I've been having thick brown spotting 3-4 days (and daily...sometimes have to wear pantyliner) leading up to af. 

I had a positive ovulation test (clear blue digital ovulation test) on December 20th (negative ovulation tests on Dec 19th and Dec 21). We dtd on the 19th, 21st, and 25th. I'm guessing ovulation was the 21st so that would put me at 12dpo. I took a pregnancy test on December 31st and it was negative. Had a few and very minor cramps today 1/2. No spotting and creamy/watery cervical mucous. So nervous and don't want to see a bfn. I'm guessing my chances aren't great with the bfn test from 12/31 cervical mucous and minor cramping. Any input???


----------



## bluefish1980

Hey Sunny,

I don't mind the caffiene free diet Pepsi. My other half says he hates it, but if I give it to him without telling him, he can't tell! LOL

We have been trying for our first a liitle over a year now. We had a BFP in March which sadly ended in an ectopic. Had to have surgery and had a tube removed. Then had complications so cycles only started going back to normal in September.

We'll get there. We're getting married in April, so I'm going to try and focus on that for a bit. 'Try' being the operative word. I've been a bit obsessive over TTC, so hopefully this will give me something else to focus on.


----------



## Msw454

AJR14 said:


> I got a very faint line on New Years Day!! Confirming tomorrow. [:

Congrats!!!! Did you confirm and get a bfp?


----------



## Msw454

Jenn95 said:


> I'm loosing my mind :( I might break down and test tomorrow (11dpo) I just am so excited to know!! I think I might have a break down if it is a bfn. What does everyone think....at 8/9 dpo I had spotting not even spotting (sorry if tmi) it was like blood when I went to wipe mixed with cm. Could this be IB!? I hope!! And then I had cramping that night...and now both are gone and no AF :D so could this have been IB!? Also don't know if it's to early but starting two days ago I have been hungry 24/7 and my back was killing me two days ago, now gone along with a headache/blank feeling in my head. Today I have really no symptoms except frequent urination. (But no breast soreness :( but I never get that with AF) So idk? What does everyone think?? Baby dust to all!! :dust:


Did you test again? With ds that's exactly what my ib looked like! I think I had it around 7 dpo, and got a bfp 11 dpo. Keep us updated! Fx for you!


----------



## Jenn95

Msw454 said:


> Jenn95 said:
> 
> 
> I'm loosing my mind :( I might break down and test tomorrow (11dpo) I just am so excited to know!! I think I might have a break down if it is a bfn. What does everyone think....at 8/9 dpo I had spotting not even spotting (sorry if tmi) it was like blood when I went to wipe mixed with cm. Could this be IB!? I hope!! And then I had cramping that night...and now both are gone and no AF :D so could this have been IB!? Also don't know if it's to early but starting two days ago I have been hungry 24/7 and my back was killing me two days ago, now gone along with a headache/blank feeling in my head. Today I have really no symptoms except frequent urination. (But no breast soreness :( but I never get that with AF) So idk? What does everyone think?? Baby dust to all!! :dust:
> 
> 
> Did you test again? With ds that's exactly what my ib looked like! I think I had it around 7 dpo, and got a bfp 11 dpo. Keep us updated! Fx for you!Click to expand...


Didn't test again yet tested this morning bfn :( but it was very very very faint so idk if it was an evap. I hope not :( so I think I will just wait until my original date to test the 6th. Which is the date my son was born and went to heaven :angel: 4 years ago, so idk because I ovulated a bit early this month I think. Because I got AF Dec. 11th and then ovulated on the 24th I'm almost positive I ovulated :/ ugh now I'm confused...do you think this was IB or bleeding from ovulating? I don't usually ever bleed during ovulation but if it was ovulation bleeding then I ovulated WAY WAY late it would have been cycle day 20. So if I was on cycle day 20 of 29 (yeah my cycle is weird) then this couldn't be ovulation bleeding right? Ugh so confused I just want bfp so bad :cry: AF isn't due until the 11th so I'm testing the 6th then if nothing the 12th...but honestly if I don't get anything the 6th I think I'm out :(
Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## cnsweeney

still trying to determine if my opk's are positive and how long they stay that way. any input? posted the pic on the last page I think


----------



## TryingInCO

There's a 99% chance I'm seeing things, but does anyone see a slight line? My hubby kinda sees it in real life but it's hard to capture what I think I'm seeing, in a pic. Let me know your thoughts! Oh and I'm 8 dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## TryingInCO

Here's the inverted photo. After 5 min, I thought I saw something but wrote it off as being negative then looked at it 20 min later and feel like I def see one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dannixo

TryingInCO said:


> There's a 99% chance I'm seeing things, but does anyone see a slight line? My hubby kinda sees it in real life but it's hard to capture what I think I'm seeing, in a pic. Let me know your thoughts! Oh and I'm 8 dpo today.

I can't see anything but then again I'm on my phone. Prayers the line gets darker in the next few days.


----------



## Msw454

TryingInCO said:


> Here's the inverted photo. After 5 min, I thought I saw something but wrote it off as being negative then looked at it 20 min later and feel like I def see one.

I see something on the inverted one I think! It's hard because I'm on my phone as well. Fx'd they get darker!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

It's hard for me to see as well but my fingers are crossed for you, TryinginCO!

Lots of luck and dust to you January ladies! AF got me very late this time around so I won't be testing until February :(


----------



## cnsweeney

I think my opk lines are getting very slightly lighter now. took another this evening. so so far it has been 2 days of positives. is that normal? I'll do another one in the morning and hopefully it's getting lighter. today is supposed to be my o day according to my cycle length so... hmmm this stuff gets so tedious! lol


----------



## live_in_hope

TryingInCO said:


> There's a 99% chance I'm seeing things, but does anyone see a slight line? My hubby kinda sees it in real life but it's hard to capture what I think I'm seeing, in a pic. Let me know your thoughts! Oh and I'm 8 dpo today.

ooh I know what you mean about the photo not capturing what you see in real life...i had that with my opks. :dohh: but if you see a faint line then waiting just until the next day should confirm things for you as it will be darker :thumbup: 8dpo is super super early so dont be discouraged even if its a bfn for another few days,but if you saw something, keep testimg! Good luck :thumbup: :dust: xxx


----------



## countrygirl3

cnsweeney said:


> I think my opk lines are getting very slightly lighter now. took another this evening. so so far it has been 2 days of positives. is that normal? I'll do another one in the morning and hopefully it's getting lighter. today is supposed to be my o day according to my cycle length so... hmmm this stuff gets so tedious! lol

Hey, I looked at your opk pics and think you are right about the last 2 being positive. On the box of mine it says you should ovulate after 24 hours and before 48 hours so my guess is they could stay positive for a few days before getting a neg. test. Maybe that's why the box says to stop testing after your pos. .. So you don't go crazy!! I'm 6 dpo and I still go daily to check my opks and guess when I ovulated, which line is darker, when I could maybe get a bfp ... crazy crazy! My dh laughs at me, but he still listens to my updated on my cm and compares the tests with me.. Although he only does it once. I am by no means an expert on opks but I think you've got your bases covered, now on to the waiting game :)


----------



## countrygirl3

Oh and my doctor has said that 1 or 2 cups of caffeine a day when pregnant is fine.


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> It's hard for me to see as well but my fingers are crossed for you, TryinginCO!
> 
> Lots of luck and dust to you January ladies! AF got me very late this time around so I won't be testing until February :(

I'm sorry dear, I'll put you down as waiting. Hope to see you in the February thread. Good luck for next cycle!


----------



## Aims13h

cnsweeney said:


> I think my opk lines are getting very slightly lighter now. took another this evening. so so far it has been 2 days of positives. is that normal? I'll do another one in the morning and hopefully it's getting lighter. today is supposed to be my o day according to my cycle length so... hmmm this stuff gets so tedious! lol

With DS#2 I had positive opk's CD13-CD15. We did the smep but dtd everyday during the +opk's. That was my first time using them (4th cycle ttc) and I got pregnant ! If AF shows herself this weekend I'm going to use them and hope I have the same luck. 
Good luck Hun! Baby dust to you :dust:


----------



## Sunny27

bluefish1980 said:


> Hey Sunny,
> 
> I don't mind the caffiene free diet Pepsi. My other half says he hates it, but if I give it to him without telling him, he can't tell! LOL
> 
> We have been trying for our first a liitle over a year now. We had a BFP in March which sadly ended in an ectopic. Had to have surgery and had a tube removed. Then had complications so cycles only started going back to normal in September.
> 
> We'll get there. We're getting married in April, so I'm going to try and focus on that for a bit. 'Try' being the operative word. I've been a bit obsessive over TTC, so hopefully this will give me something else to focus on.

I have been obsessive also. This past week has gone by really fast for me since we have been doing some renovation to our home. I think I switched my focus and it made it easier for me. I guess because TTC was not the only thing I thought about. Maybe your wedding will do that for you. 

I had a temp drop today below cover line so AF is sure to come late today or first thing in the morning, right on schedule. Moving on to the next cycle.


----------



## Sunny27

Danni could you please change my test date to Jan 28th.


----------



## cnsweeney

thanks ladies! I attached another pic. I have taken 2 more since the last pic (last night and this morning ) & to me they still look positive? however I said I had 2 days of pos so far.. I was wrong. as of this morning it's only 1.5 days. (jan.1st pm-jan.3rd am) I think it just felt like 2 days! haha & your right I should probably stop using them after my first pos :( but there's 20 in a pack and they go bad after 30 days so I figure why not? lol. my dh helps look at mine too and listen to my obsessiveness. haha what lucky gals we are :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TryingInCO

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I tested again with FMU and didn't see anything, waaaaaaa!! Maybe when I get home there will be a faint line? I had taken 2 yesterday afternoon and both showed what I thought to be a faint positive after 20 min and a little more obvious an hour after taking it. I didn't think it was an evap because I had an evap last cycle and it was super skinny whereas these looked thick like control line. I'm hoping tomorrow with me being 10dpo I'll def get the BFP I'm hoping for 

I'll keep y'all posted! Good luck to everyone continuing to POAS like a maniac (like me)!


----------



## TryingInCO

cnsweeney said:


> I think my opk lines are getting very slightly lighter now. took another this evening. so so far it has been 2 days of positives. is that normal? I'll do another one in the morning and hopefully it's getting lighter. today is supposed to be my o day according to my cycle length so... hmmm this stuff gets so tedious! lol

The same thing happened to me, where I got 2 def positive OPKs for 2 consecutive days. My understanding is that these become positive when you are or are about to ovulate so my hubby and I BD the day I got my first positive and for the next 3 days after to get good coverage. This last cycle I got a positive on the 24th (maybe 23rd too, can't remember) and 25th and by midday on 25th I felt OV pain.


----------



## cnsweeney

okay thanks ! :) after looking harder at them I think the last 2 I've taken are actually negative. they aren't quite as dark as the 2 before them on New Year's Day. I'll take another tonight .. I'm just anxious to stop worrying about dtd and focus on dpo and my tww . lol.. 8 more days till testing !


----------



## iBeach

Hello ladies!!!:coffee:

So, today I am 8DPO and I have been cramping since last night....I don't understand why. During the night I woke up to the pain!!!! It was awful....:dohh:

I don't see any IB at all so far....I didn't test this morning since I did yesterday and of course its just way to early to see anything.

Anyone experienced this?

I still feel my ovaries fighting down there or something....It kind of feels like ,,period cramping,, but period is not due for another 5-6 days.


----------



## live_in_hope

iBeach said:


> Hello ladies!!!:coffee:
> 
> So, today I am 8DPO and I have been cramping since last night....I don't understand why. During the night I woke up to the pain!!!! It was awful....:dohh:
> 
> I don't see any IB at all so far....I didn't test this morning since I did yesterday and of course its just way to early to see anything.
> 
> Anyone experienced this?
> 
> I still feel my ovaries fighting down there or something....It kind of feels like ,,period cramping,, but period is not due for another 5-6 days.

ooh sounds promising!! I had that with my 1st and had no IB so fingers crossed xx


----------



## littlefishygg

Can you put me down for the 22nd please :) Good luck everyone!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Sunny27 said:


> Danni could you please change my test date to Jan 28th.

I'm sorry AF came :(

You are lucky that you ave short cycles though, so you still have a shot for January. Recently my cycles have been averaging 40 days! So I won't get to test in February (assuming I get a BFN this cycle!)


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies, hello Danni! :flower:

I was late to post in December thread, so please let me do it here. I finally got my :bfp:, first ever, at 12dpo on December 30th! I will remember this day forever! The second I saw that second line on ic&#8230; I was like: What? No way! Really? Wow!!! I did not tell my DF till the New Year Eve. December 31st, I took a FRER and a fat pink second line came up within minutes. It was the best present ever!!! I told him around 11pm that day, while we were in Las Vegas sitting at the bar. He could not believe me. I started crying, so did he. I have a feeling he still doesn&#8217;t not believe in it. 

I also would like to share with you what we did differently this cycle #8, when I got my BFP. 
1) I gave up taking EPO, because it had messed up my EGWC.
2) Most importantly, we BDed in the am. Before we only BDed in the pm.
3) I used pre-seed for the first time. Maybe it did the trick. :shrug:

GL, ladies!!! I hope 2014 brings us a lot of BFPs and healthy babies!

:dust:


----------



## confuzion

Lenka78 said:


> Hello ladies, hello Danni! :flower:
> 
> I was late to post in December thread, so please let me do it here. I finally got my :bfp:, first ever, at 12dpo on December 30th! I will remember this day forever! The second I saw that second line on ic I was like: What? No way! Really? Wow!!! I did not tell my DF till the New Year Eve. December 31st, I took a FRER and a fat pink second line came up within minutes. It was the best present ever!!! I told him around 11pm that day, while we were in Las Vegas sitting at the bar. He could not believe me. I started crying, so did he. I have a feeling he still doesnt not believe in it.
> 
> I also would like to share with you what we did differently this cycle #8, when I got my BFP.
> 1) I gave up taking EPO, because it had messed up my EGWC.
> 2) Most importantly, we BDed in the am. Before we only BDed in the pm.
> 3) I used pre-seed for the first time. Maybe it did the trick. :shrug:
> 
> GL, ladies!!! I hope 2014 brings us a lot of BFPs and healthy babies!
> 
> :dust:

Congrats!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Sunny27

Thank you Bluefish1980, but AF has not arrived yet. My temp dropped way below my cover line today and my luteal phase is normally only 13 days, which is today. So I am almost certain AF will rear her head tomorrow some time. Yes I do have pretty short cycles that are pretty regular. I almost always ovulate between day 10-12 so it easy for me to schedule bd and my luteal phase is average 13 days.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Thanks Danni for adding, 
I am out with first date af on her away bit of spotting and cramps so will arrive tomorrow so here is till end of the month, so glad to have hubs home most of this cycle &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833; 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats lenka! 
Afm got some spotting and cramping in ikea and red blood when wiping so af will be here tonight or tomorrow. Test date may be a day or two later than originally though but it's no big deal


----------



## Aims13h

Lenka78 said:


> Hello ladies, hello Danni! :flower:
> 
> I was late to post in December thread, so please let me do it here. I finally got my :bfp:, first ever, at 12dpo on December 30th! I will remember this day forever! The second I saw that second line on ic I was like: What? No way! Really? Wow!!! I did not tell my DF till the New Year Eve. December 31st, I took a FRER and a fat pink second line came up within minutes. It was the best present ever!!! I told him around 11pm that day, while we were in Las Vegas sitting at the bar. He could not believe me. I started crying, so did he. I have a feeling he still doesnt not believe in it.
> 
> I also would like to share with you what we did differently this cycle #8, when I got my BFP.
> 1) I gave up taking EPO, because it had messed up my EGWC.
> 2) Most importantly, we BDed in the am. Before we only BDed in the pm.
> 3) I used pre-seed for the first time. Maybe it did the trick. :shrug:
> 
> GL, ladies!!! I hope 2014 brings us a lot of BFPs and healthy babies!
> 
> :dust:

Congratulations!!!!! Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay I couldn't find this January thread since AF got me in December. I'm on cd 9 and AF is due to hopefully not come on Jan 23rd. Best of luck and lots of dust to all!


----------



## Dannixo

I will be updating the thread tomorrow! Sorry been super busy with work this week. Welcome to our newest ladies and good luck to everyone!


----------



## cnsweeney

live_in_hope said:


> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!!:coffee:
> 
> So, today I am 8DPO and I have been cramping since last night....I don't understand why. During the night I woke up to the pain!!!! It was awful....:dohh:
> 
> I don't see any IB at all so far....I didn't test this morning since I did yesterday and of course its just way to early to see anything.
> 
> Anyone experienced this?
> 
> I still feel my ovaries fighting down there or something....It kind of feels like ,,period cramping,, but period is not due for another 5-6 days.
> 
> ooh sounds promising!! I had that with my 1st and had no IB so fingers crossed xxClick to expand...

I had that with my last pregnancy. cramping like af was coming. I was so convinced I wasn't prego! but I was


----------



## superfrizbee

Well AF has come for me, but good luck and baby dust to the rest of you ladies still testing :flower:


----------



## floridamomma

Ashley call asap to get it figured out there is usually a 60-90 day wait period involved when look into things. And this new care act is horrible I applaud what he tried to do but it is making my life as a nurse ridiculous. 
Afm sorry ladies we had our first monthly Manarino family fun day yesterday morning. It was awesome. At ikea of all places I started spotting. Just a little old brown blood in my undies. Then a little dark red when I wiped the one time. I usually have a day of light flow and then she is here full force by night/am. Well this morning I has no spotting all night just brown spotting when I wipe can't even call it a light flow there's not enough to touch a liner only when I wipe. So it started a day late and I'm not even sure what's going on. Took a test on New Years and it was negative. Wondering should I get opk this cycle due to this strangeness? But I don't chart temp or anything I don't like to do anything tha makes ttc more stressful. Sorry so long thoughts ladies?


----------



## stephj25

Can you put me down for the 11th Jan please :)

Thank you x


----------



## Lindreed

Hi can I join! Trying to find the right thread lol !! They are so busy lately !! I am testing jan 19. I should o today or tomorrow. Not feeling optimistic. Trying pre seed but I just don't feel we started bding soon enough. Normally we start right after af but this time we waited as I was sick. We only started bding the days of positive opks :(. Also I am feeling my husband isn't as interested lately in ttc as he has been. Just not as excited or trying as hard as I am. Maybe the months of bfns are wearing on him too.

Good luck for jan ladies fx


----------



## jmandrews

Lindreed said:


> Hi can I join! Trying to find the right thread lol !! They are so busy lately !! I am testing jan 19. I should o today or tomorrow. Not feeling optimistic. Trying pre seed but I just don't feel we started bding soon enough. Normally we start right after af but this time we waited as I was sick. We only started bding the days of positive opks :(. Also I am feeling my husband isn't as interested lately in ttc as he has been. Just not as excited or trying as hard as I am. Maybe the months of bfns are wearing on him too.
> 
> Good luck for jan ladies fx

Good luck!!! You are fine to only BD during Positive OPKs. That's what I do. Don't worry about your DH. I think scheduled BDing gets hard on them. My DH isn't very excited about it either. Hope you get ur BFP!


----------



## Lindreed

Thanks jmandrews :) I really hope you get your bfp I have followed you fairly closely since beginning of ttc !! Fx :) if it were up to me we would be twice a day every positive opk lol... I need to give him a break and probably have more understanding !! I noticed you are trying opks this month? Are you trying pre seed as well? I'm not sure i really like it at this point as far as the feeling since we never needed any sort of lube type of thing before... However, if it works well then I absolutely love it ;) hehe


----------



## Movinmama

Lindreed said:


> Thanks jmandrews :) I really hope you get your bfp I have followed you fairly closely since beginning of ttc !! Fx :) if it were up to me we would be twice a day every positive opk lol... I need to give him a break and probably have more understanding !! I noticed you are trying opks this month? Are you trying pre seed as well? I'm not sure i really like it at this point as far as the feeling since we never needed any sort of lube type of thing before... However, if it works well then I absolutely love it ;) hehe

Sperm will fight each other. And letting him "reload" and let the sperm mature give a better chance of one surviving to find the egg. When you dig into the science of conception you start to realize how miraculous it is to even become pregnant at all. Good luck and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## iBeach

live_in_hope said:


> iBeach said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!!:coffee:
> 
> So, today I am 8DPO and I have been cramping since last night....I don't understand why. During the night I woke up to the pain!!!! It was awful....:dohh:
> 
> I don't see any IB at all so far....I didn't test this morning since I did yesterday and of course its just way to early to see anything.
> 
> Anyone experienced this?
> 
> I still feel my ovaries fighting down there or something....It kind of feels like ,,period cramping,, but period is not due for another 5-6 days.
> 
> ooh sounds promising!! I had that with my 1st and had no IB so fingers crossed xxClick to expand...

:dohh:

I don't know whats happening down there. I am 9DPO but so far BFN...


----------



## Lindreed

Fantastic info movinmama! So amazing to have your advice on here :) I should never google anything . Our first two months we bd every day from the end of af to well after o!! Lol. We thought what are we getting ourselves into !?!? Now we have relaxed a bit more ;)


----------



## cnsweeney

ladies.. I am still so confused by these opk's . please help! it looks like positives for 2.5 days now. anyone else have this? I don't have pros and do not take clomid. I'm currently on cd16 out of a 28 day cycle. usually I around cd14. so what the heck? :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cnsweeney

sorry I completely jacked that up lol. I meant I don't have pcos* and I usually o* lol


----------



## Aims13h

cnsweeney said:


> ladies.. I am still so confused by these opk's . please help! it looks like positives for 2.5 days now. anyone else have this? I don't have pros and do not take clomid. I'm currently on cd16 out of a 28 day cycle. usually I around cd14. so what the heck? :(

I'm not sure if this helps or not...this was the cycle that I conceived DS#2 :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1598.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## cnsweeney

thank you! :) it looks like you had about 3 'dark line' days as well so we shall see! hopefully by tomorrow it starts to get lighter.


----------



## Aims13h

AF just got me :cry:


----------



## cnsweeney

:( I'm sorry :( fx'd for a valentines baby for you!


----------



## Movinmama

Lindreed said:


> Fantastic info movinmama! So amazing to have your advice on here :) I should never google anything . Our first two months we bd every day from the end of af to well after o!! Lol. We thought what are we getting ourselves into !?!? Now we have relaxed a bit more ;)

I should really find the medial journal I found this in. Sperm are fascinating well at least to me ; )


----------



## Lindreed

They certainly are !!!!:):):) ^^^


----------



## cnsweeney

I think I'm giving up on these damn pee sticks! lol. after all that confusion of having multiple days of +'s on my opks I finally got a BFN last night.i was so happy lol. then it was right back to + this morning. I even did 2 of them! idk what's going on..:( anyone else have anything similar?


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. I'm sorry I haven't updated yet, I came down with the flu go figure right before our fertile days.


----------



## mom2pne

Sorry to those that af showed! 

Danni I hope you're feeling better! 

Can't wait to test! I'm 10 dpo and feel bloated, crampy, and nauseous. I also have sore boobs. 

What are you feeling and how many dpo are you?


----------



## vaniilla

I'm out :witch::wine:

Good luck to everyone still testing this month :dust::hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies. I'm sorry I haven't updated yet, I came down with the flu go figure right before our fertile days.

That's rough :(

Feel better


----------



## Lindreed

Enjoy a few drinks and so sorry about af. Feel positive about February fx for you !!!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Lindreed said:


> Thanks jmandrews :) I really hope you get your bfp I have followed you fairly closely since beginning of ttc !! Fx :) if it were up to me we would be twice a day every positive opk lol... I need to give him a break and probably have more understanding !! I noticed you are trying opks this month? Are you trying pre seed as well? I'm not sure i really like it at this point as far as the feeling since we never needed any sort of lube type of thing before... However, if it works well then I absolutely love it ;) hehe

Aw you have! Thanks! I know it's sometimes tough to be heard in these threads. Funny because when I was TTC my dd I didn't think it was hard to be heard on bnb. For some reason bnb is different this time. I just started using OPKs yesterday. I'm using the clearblue digitalis. So far no sign of being fertile. Weird because I have EWCM. Guess that means nothing. I have preseed but I haven't used it. I used it with DD. It helped me because then I didn't have EWCM but now that I do I don't think I need it. It helped us make a better environment for sperm to survive. :) hope it works for you! What are u doing this cycle? Thanks again!


----------



## jmandrews

Lindreed said:


> Fantastic info movinmama! So amazing to have your advice on here :) I should never google anything . Our first two months we bd every day from the end of af to well after o!! Lol. We thought what are we getting ourselves into !?!? Now we have relaxed a bit more ;)

BD every other day of your fertile week :) it will increase ur odds. That's what DH and I are doing this cycle. Good luck!


----------



## Lindreed

I stopped temping it made me a bit OCD lol !! Waking up at 3 and 4 am grasping for the thermometer haha... Just not at all healthy !! I am sticking with the opks and I had two strong strong days worth yesterday and the day prior, today back to no second line so I am assuming I o'd today. We used pre seed to be honest I think we are using too much because I don't like it... So I am going to realllly reduce the amount :p. also going to eat pinnaple starting today for a week. I have read good and bad things about it but I will eat just a piece or two to keep things safe. Otherwise I am going to be completely myself, work outs and a glass of wine here and there. I like to say I won't stress about symptoms but most likely will.

Your opks will most likely come up positive soon and if it's your first time I think you will really find it beneficial. Sometimes posting pics of your opk on here helps too to reassure yourself if you think you are coming close. 

Good luck hope you o soon to catch up :)


----------



## Lindreed

Ok ladies tmi question here please don't laugh lol. I feel super embarrassed asking !! I have to know !!

After bd I always lay with my legs up... It's really getting old but I'm still sticking with it. Anyways I stay that way for 20-30 mins at least and I suppose in my head I'm imagining everything goes directly back into my body so I am alway astounded when I stand up and there is a flood... Of man stuff. Again I apologize tmi. Is this part of why I am not getting pregnant !!!? Should all of this " man stuff" be stayin in and not ... " falling out" !? I feel like after I spend 30 minutes bum up all of this stuff should not just escape after.... I hope I am catching something in there and not looking ridiculous for nothing.

If anyone has any experiment or advice please share hehe :)


----------



## Beeptime

Lindreed said:


> Ok ladies tmi question here please don't laugh lol. I feel super embarrassed asking !! I have to know !!
> 
> After bd I always lay with my legs up... It's really getting old but I'm still sticking with it. Anyways I stay that way for 20-30 mins at least and I suppose in my head I'm imagining everything goes directly back into my body so I am alway astounded when I stand up and there is a flood... Of man stuff. Again I apologize tmi. Is this part of why I am not getting pregnant !!!? Should all of this " man stuff" be stayin in and not ... " falling out" !? I feel like after I spend 30 minutes bum up all of this stuff should not just escape after.... I hope I am catching something in there and not looking ridiculous for nothing.
> 
> If anyone has any experiment or advice please share hehe :)

I am new to this thread, but just saw this post and needed to respond. :) Nothing is too embarrassing for these forums.... seriously. Anyway, from what I've gathered from my classes (On track to PA school) There is a bunch of "man stuff" that isn't sperm. It's more like a sperm vessel! A delivery method! So while the little swimmers swim out of the "man stuff" into your cervix, it is not very likely that the rest of the man stuff would actually go into your body cavity. most of the stuff is secretions that a man needs to nourish the sperm, and help them survive. Also, there is a different secretion that "clears" the mans urethra of traces urine so that it doesn't harm the sperm. Since their urethra has more than one function. What I'm trying to say is that it always falls out of me too, but it's not necessarily the sperm falling out... it's a lot of other stuff :) I've also heard from a doctors post that after 10-15 minutes... all the sperm that would make it up there ARE up there. So it doesn't seem to be necessary to lay that long... but WHO KNOWS bodies are crazy ..maybe it would help?


----------



## Lindreed

This is fantastic thank you !!! I am still learning to just ask and not be afraid about tmi. These are things I don't ask my closest girlfriends :) this makes sense. I am worried for nothing. ( I am so probably butt up in the air for nothing )lol. Honestly, I do yoga regularly and this legs up butt up is killing me !! :p

Welcome to the forum :)

Btw, your pet chicken is just beyond awesome ;) I am begging my husband to consider it !!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies. I'm sorry I haven't updated yet, I came down with the flu go figure right before our fertile days.

Oh no! I hope you feel better soon. DH and I both had the flu and it was horrible.


----------



## Dannixo

Lindreed said:


> Ok ladies tmi question here please don't laugh lol. I feel super embarrassed asking !! I have to know !!
> 
> After bd I always lay with my legs up... It's really getting old but I'm still sticking with it. Anyways I stay that way for 20-30 mins at least and I suppose in my head I'm imagining everything goes directly back into my body so I am alway astounded when I stand up and there is a flood... Of man stuff. Again I apologize tmi. Is this part of why I am not getting pregnant !!!? Should all of this " man stuff" be stayin in and not ... " falling out" !? I feel like after I spend 30 minutes bum up all of this stuff should not just escape after.... I hope I am catching something in there and not looking ridiculous for nothing.
> 
> If anyone has any experiment or advice please share hehe :)

Same thing happens to me. It normal. I asked my fs.


----------



## Beeptime

Lindreed, I don't talk to anyone about this stuff either. It's soooo much easier to talk to strangers that are all in the same boat! We all know we are checking our cervical mucous hourly. HAHA! And we aren't afraid to talk about how sticky, what color, how much..... only TTC girls would understand . I would never call up my girlfriend and be like "So I just had a bowel movement and a Huge Glob out egg white cervical mucous just came out when I wiped!!!! It was kind of clear... kind of yellow, but dang I wish it was more like lotion" LOL

And thanks for the compliment about Beep. :) She is so sweet. I wish you could hear her talking right now! It's so precious


----------



## jmandrews

Lindreed glad you are getting answers :) I just lay flat on my back between 15 and 30 min. I also have let over "man stuff" come out haha! Totally normal. Sounds like you have a great plan! I didn't use much preseed when I did use it. Found it too messy and annoying. FX'd you won't have to worry about that anymore because u will have ur BFP :)


----------



## cnsweeney

I am so sorry for being so poas addicted! butttt.. I did again tonight even though I said I give up on them haha .. but it was back to negative again. I'm going coo-coo with these things and dh is tired of hearing me talk about them! lol. it seems that when I had my first positives it was positive morning and night for 2 days. now it seems to only be positive in the a.m and not p.m.. I know the concentration of your urine makes a difference but I would think a true positive it wouldn't matter. maybe the lh is just dissipating & taking its sweet time? hmm.. guess I'll keep checking ! praying for a bfp when I test on Saturday! prayers for all of you as well!


----------



## jmandrews

Oh and my OPKs are digital so it shouldn't be confusing. I got the ones thAt it's a circle if negative, flashing smiley when Im fertile leading up to O and then solid smiley when I'm at my peak to O :)


----------



## floridamomma

cnsweeney said:


> I am so sorry for being so poas addicted! butttt.. I did again tonight even though I said I give up on them haha .. but it was back to negative again. I'm going coo-coo with these things and dh is tired of hearing me talk about them! lol. it seems that when I had my first positives it was positive morning and night for 2 days. now it seems to only be positive in the a.m and not p.m.. I know the concentration of your urine makes a difference but I would think a true positive it wouldn't matter. maybe the lh is just dissipating & taking its sweet time? hmm.. guess I'll keep checking ! praying for a bfp when I test on Saturday! prayers for all of you as well!

I think you can get a positive opk when pregnant


----------



## Lindreed

Great about the digitals !! I have cheapos off eBay but they do work fantastic !!

Lol about all the ttc tmi stuff haha !!! These are things I don't share with my husband either... Hehe. He has caught me checking my cervic mucus and lets just say I never did again haha !!! He still laughs about it. Who knows if I even found my cervix !!

Fingers crossed for all of you as well:) so nice to have a great support network when you need it the most !! 

I am sure your chicken sounds adorable... If there was a sound sharing thing on here I am sure we would all be dying to hear it. Chickens just became cute on a whole new level based on your photos !! 

Hoping for a good week for us all ladies :) xo


----------



## cnsweeney

also for those of u that temp how exactly does it work? does it tell u if u have released an egg or not? and what do I need to look for as far as spikes and declines go? thinking of doing it next month if I don't get a bfp this month


----------



## Beeptime

My DH hasn't walked in on me... but I've walked out to him!! I wouldn't verbalize most of the stuff, but I always ask if he wants to see it. Usually the answer is no. But I remember one time I MADE him look at my blood streaked EWCM because I was freaked out. LOL. Poooor guy.


----------



## cnsweeney

floridamomma said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for being so poas addicted! butttt.. I did again tonight even though I said I give up on them haha .. but it was back to negative again. I'm going coo-coo with these things and dh is tired of hearing me talk about them! lol. it seems that when I had my first positives it was positive morning and night for 2 days. now it seems to only be positive in the a.m and not p.m.. I know the concentration of your urine makes a difference but I would think a true positive it wouldn't matter. maybe the lh is just dissipating & taking its sweet time? hmm.. guess I'll keep checking ! praying for a bfp when I test on Saturday! prayers for all of you as well!
> 
> I think you can get a positive opk when pregnantClick to expand...

I've heard the same thing but not sure if it would be able to detect it already but hoping that's the case! lol


----------



## Lindreed

Lol !!! You have the best sense of humor about these things. I hope u stick around to keep me entertained about bodily functions during this tww ;):)

Re tempting. Ff told me all I needed to know about what to look for while temping. To be super basic all I looked for was ovulation dip then rise staying about coverline. If my temps stayed high close to af I got excited and if they dropped I knew af was on her way. Of course af has always been on her way as of late. What I really dislike about tempting is the mental game. Also how sometimes your temp stays super high until the day of af THEN drops so u stay excited and then bam... Bad news.

Others love temping and I do see the benefits. My ttc obsessed brain can't do it and my husband didnt like the stupid beeping noise.


----------



## Beeptime

Lindreed, I forgot to mention... If you are worried that the important " man stuff" isn't getting far enough up in there- Mayyyyyyyybe your DH could leave you to a little alone time for a little bit...? ;) Orgasms are the body's way of trying to move the " man stuff" on up! The contractions that come from an orgasm aid in bringing the stuff where it needs to be. If nature was perfect, a man and a woman would orgasm at the same time... man ejaculates & we contract it up! Unfortunately climaxing at the same time, if at all, sure seems to be a challenge! You can do a search on the female orgasm... pretty effing cool the way it helps the uterus "suck up" the sperm.


----------



## Movinmama

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies. I'm sorry I haven't updated yet, I came down with the flu go figure right before our fertile days.

Hope you perk up in time


----------



## Lindreed

I was thinking about this the other night... I wish we could somehow reverse time and be like cavemen lol !!! Orgasms at the same time. I am sure in those days, before today where we have become so over exposed to pornogrphy and everything sexualized, both aided the process along by orgasm during sex. Honestly I can't even imagine what that is like but I believe it helps in ttc too. I'm just not one of the lucky ones who can do it. Also " google" says Saliva pretty much kills sperm so the powers that be clearly want to test us with such challenges lol. Whoever sticks it out is awarded a baby ( hopefully).

We did do the orgasm thing but it's not on the regular for me. After working and being a parent as my second job , I get tired too :)


----------



## cnsweeney

thank you for the temping info! so if ur temp drops and then rises that does mean you indeed ovulated or released an egg correct? like would ur temps not change if ur body wasn't releasing an egg? I just want to make sure I'm ovulating next month if I don't achieve a pregnancy this month .


----------



## Beeptime

Didn't know that saliva kills sperm! Thanks for the info. I don't do the whole orgasm after sex thing mostly because I completely forget! More focused on "hold still. do not move. do not want to spill."


----------



## Movinmama

Beeptime said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies tmi question here please don't laugh lol. I feel super embarrassed asking !! I have to know !!
> 
> After bd I always lay with my legs up... It's really getting old but I'm still sticking with it. Anyways I stay that way for 20-30 mins at least and I suppose in my head I'm imagining everything goes directly back into my body so I am alway astounded when I stand up and there is a flood... Of man stuff. Again I apologize tmi. Is this part of why I am not getting pregnant !!!? Should all of this " man stuff" be stayin in and not ... " falling out" !? I feel like after I spend 30 minutes bum up all of this stuff should not just escape after.... I hope I am catching something in there and not looking ridiculous for nothing.
> 
> If anyone has any experiment or advice please share hehe :)
> 
> I am new to this thread, but just saw this post and needed to respond. :) Nothing is too embarrassing for these forums.... seriously. Anyway, from what I've gathered from my classes (On track to PA school) There is a bunch of "man stuff" that isn't sperm. It's more like a sperm vessel! A delivery method! So while the little swimmers swim out of the "man stuff" into your cervix, it is not very likely that the rest of the man stuff would actually go into your body cavity. most of the stuff is secretions that a man needs to nourish the sperm, and help them survive. Also, there is a different secretion that "clears" the mans urethra of traces urine so that it doesn't harm the sperm. Since their urethra has more than one function. What I'm trying to say is that it always falls out of me too, but it's not necessarily the sperm falling out... it's a lot of other stuff :) I've also heard from a doctors post that after 10-15 minutes... all the sperm that would make it up there ARE up there. So it doesn't seem to be necessary to lay that long... but WHO KNOWS bodies are crazy ..maybe it would help?Click to expand...

It helps to orgasm! The cervix will dip into the pool of Deneb and help suck up the swimmers. Most of the fluid is protection against your fluid and his urine.


----------



## Movinmama

Beeptime said:


> Lindreed, I forgot to mention... If you are worried that the important " man stuff" isn't getting far enough up in there- Mayyyyyyyybe your DH could leave you to a little alone time for a little bit...? ;) Orgasms are the body's way of trying to move the " man stuff" on up! The contractions that come from an orgasm aid in bringing the stuff where it needs to be. If nature was perfect, a man and a woman would orgasm at the same time... man ejaculates & we contract it up! Unfortunately climaxing at the same time, if at all, sure seems to be a challenge! You can do a search on the female orgasm... pretty effing cool the way it helps the uterus "suck up" the sperm.

Exactly! Should have read this before posting


----------



## confuzion

Cnsweeny - I don't get an ovulation dip. I read a whole book about charting and not everyone does. You will know that you ovulated for sure if you have a biphasic pattern of temperatures. Which means low range before O and then consistently higher after O. 

The downside to temping is that once your temp goes up, you've missed your window. So maybe couple it with OPKs if your cycles are not regular. 

That way even if the OPKs stay positive, if you see a clear temperature shift, you will know you ovulated. 

Good luck :)


----------



## cnsweeney

thank you! that's helpful :) I'll try it next month if I'm out this month but fx'd I'm not! my cycles are very regular (28 days, believe I 'O' around cd14).


----------



## cnsweeney

oh, & lindreed as far as sperm 'falling out' I agree with the other ladies that its not actually sperm it's just the fluid tht surrounds it. to prevent it though I try to dtd at bedtime .. dh hands me a towel to 'clean up' while I'm
lying down and then we go to sleep. then usually in the morning it's all absorbed and I don't have much of the falling out issues . hope this helps :)


----------



## Beeptime

I like the idea of DTD at night and sleeping with it in, but am SO paranoid to get a UTI or something. Everyone always preaches to pee after DTD so that nothing that was pushed up the urethra stays there in order to prevent infection. Have you and any probe with that?


----------



## Lindreed

It's funny I thought for SURE I would get a uti or yeast infection from this and I honesty haven't, not once. However, I have had this thought that maybe it does cause a bit more bacteria or something which could make the env more harsh for Sperm so I use pre seed. However, I am not a doctor, nurse or any sort of medical professional lol. So trusting my words of wisdom is only counting on my experience :) 

I always shower first thing in the am and when I wake up ours later that " stuff" still " falls out" lol on my way to the loo. I do wash my sheets now every other day... It's a drag the first week of ttc haha


----------



## Beeptime

I HATE PRESEED! It is wayyyyyy tooooo slick. (For us) DH can't even get off when we use it. So it's a total waste of time if we use it while bd. Need to use every resource though so I actually inject a little squirt of pressed after bd to hopefully still function in helping the sperm have a decent environment. They need all the help they can get. Wonder if it's a total waste or if some good could actually come from it. I hate sticking that applicator in though, its such a blunt end... it hurts!


----------



## Beeptime

Thats also an interesting thought about the bacteria harbor. Hmmm.... yuck


----------



## Movinmama

Anyone ever have wet cm right before af? I didn't temp this month so I have no idea what dpo I am. However I know my cycles are usually 26-30 days and I'm on cd 24. I've never had wet cm this late in the cycle... Thoughts


----------



## Beeptime

Movinmama said:


> Anyone ever have wet cm right before af? I didn't temp this month so I have no idea what dpo I am. However I know my cycles are usually 26-30 days and I'm on cd 24. I've never had wet cm this late in the cycle... Thoughts

Wet like... water? I'm not sure? You know, I've never really thought about plain wet cm. I always just figured maybe a little urine just found it's way out or something. Never thought of it as cm. But I've had it today actually. I'm on CD 30 of between 32-34. I was wondering why I didn't have any CM anymore really, but I guess I do! Don't know what it means though. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Movinmama

Beeptime said:


> Movinmama said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever have wet cm right before af? I didn't temp this month so I have no idea what dpo I am. However I know my cycles are usually 26-30 days and I'm on cd 24. I've never had wet cm this late in the cycle... Thoughts
> 
> Wet like... water? I'm not sure? You know, I've never really thought about plain wet cm. I always just figured maybe a little urine just found it's way out or something. Never thought of it as cm. But I've had it today actually. I'm on CD 30 of between 32-34. I was wondering why I didn't have any CM anymore really, but I guess I do! Don't know what it means though. Sorry I can't help.Click to expand...

Hmm wet like slippery lubricant and no we don't use it. Are you having any pregnancy indicators?


----------



## Beeptime

No real symptoms for me :/ I've had dull uterine cramping and sharp pinches (like five pinches in a row every few days) since 2dpo I am now 9dpo aprox(I don't temp or opk) I guess the cramping could be from an HSG I got on CD7. I've been crying a lot which could certainly just be PMS. My boobs are a bit sore, I've had random pains in them. Again that is normal. What else... I've had some leg spasms and cramps which is unusual. I've been eating ALOT, again prob pms. The ONLY thing I've experienced that MIGHT be called a symptom is that my DH said I had some good rosy color to me the other day. That's it. I'm definitely not feel in' prey this cycle. How about yourself? Symptoms? Any symptoms that you had with your previous PGs??


----------



## Movinmama

Beeptime said:


> No real symptoms for me :/ I've had dull uterine cramping and sharp pinches (like five pinches in a row every few days) since 2dpo I am now 9dpo aprox(I don't temp or opk) I guess the cramping could be from an HSG I got on CD7. I've been crying a lot which could certainly just be PMS. My boobs are a bit sore, I've had random pains in them. Again that is normal. What else... I've had some leg spasms and cramps which is unusual. I've been eating ALOT, again prob pms. The ONLY thing I've experienced that MIGHT be called a symptom is that my DH said I had some good rosy color to me the other day. That's it. I'm definitely not feel in' prey this cycle. How about yourself? Symptoms? Any symptoms that you had with your previous PGs??

My symptoms are matching yours. Mine are unreliable though because I'm having a progesterone surge. I've chosen this month to wean my toddler. Which is why I didn't temp I knew my cycle would be weird and I would have excessive PMS symptoms.


----------



## Movinmama

Beep time maybe YOU are having progesterone sure too but for all the right reasons : )


----------



## iBeach

Hello ladies....

11DPO tomorrow and BFN so far....yuck! not much hope left after I see all those 10DPO big lines....


----------



## Beeptime

Movinmama said:


> Beep time maybe YOU are having progesterone sure too but for all the right reasons : )

So progesterone surges= typical PMS symptoms? Because progesterone is responsible for the second half of your cycle anyway right? I'm not going to read too much into it... after 2 1/2 years ttc#1 and never having had a bfp... I don't read too much into anything anymore. One thing I DO have to say is that having these weird dull cramps since 2DPO has been annoying as heck! I'm so sick of them! It's so weird. I never cramp the entire TWW. 

Do you usually feel O pains? I'm quite confused because this cycle, I SWORE I O'd I had my normal crazy pinching pain in left ov followed by pink creamy cm later in the evening (totally indicating O for me) Then exactly a week later I had a big gush of blood streaked EWCM followed by brown spotting (and that day was more appropriate time wise for my normal O), which is also an O symptom. So I looked up ovulating twice in one cycle, and as it seems to be super rare, it has been reported possible. I am totally confused with my body this cycle and I'm pretty sure I blame the HSG I had. UGHHHHH


----------



## Beeptime

iBeach said:


> Hello ladies....
> 
> 11DPO tomorrow and BFN so far....yuck! not much hope left after I see all those 10DPO big lines....

Sorry you are feeling down and out... but IMO 10 DPO is still wayyy early. For me anyway. Still hope :)


----------



## cnsweeney

@beeptime.. with my last pregnancy I had af like
cramps the entire tww . I thought for sure I was out but nope it was def a bfp. I didn't test that time until 2 days after af was due though.. so 15dpo.


----------



## Beeptime

Cnsweeney- That's interesting. I wonder what would cause having the cramps the entire tww. Still not getting my hopes up, but thanks for sharing. I saw that you wanted to start temping next cycle if needed. Seems like a good idea as it would have been really effing helpful to know where I am at temp wise right now as I'm sure it would be for you!


----------



## Movinmama

Beeptime said:


> Movinmama said:
> 
> 
> Beep time maybe YOU are having progesterone sure too but for all the right reasons : )
> 
> So progesterone surges= typical PMS symptoms? Because progesterone is responsible for the second half of your cycle anyway right? I'm not going to read too much into it... after 2 1/2 years ttc#1 and never having had a bfp... I don't read too much into anything anymore. One thing I DO have to say is that having these weird dull cramps since 2DPO has been annoying as heck! I'm so sick of them! It's so weird. I never cramp the entire TWW.
> 
> Do you usually feel O pains? I'm quite confused because this cycle, I SWORE I O'd I had my normal crazy pinching pain in left ov followed by pink creamy cm later in the evening (totally indicating O for me) Then exactly a week later I had a big gush of blood streaked EWCM followed by brown spotting (and that day was more appropriate time wise for my normal O), which is also an O symptom. So I looked up ovulating twice in one cycle, and as it seems to be super rare, it has been reported possible. I am totally confused with my body this cycle and I'm pretty sure I blame the HSG I had. UGHHHHHClick to expand...


Oh I feel for you ! That is confusing. Maybe a cyst burst? Or you did O early. I've been having terrible cramps since cd 14. I'm blissfully blaming my issues on not nursing and trying to ignore and not get my hopes up. We have about 5 days till "late" right? Let's try to relax. If you still have this cramping next cycle see your doc. Might just be a slight hormonal flux that will even out on its own


----------



## Beeptime

MAYBE a cyst burst, but I just recently had an ultrasound and the HSG and they didn't find any. It definitely is possible, though. And yes 5 days till officially late... meaning 5 more days to obsess over nothing. :(

It must be really hard to stop nursing and have all the hormonal flux without really knowing what is going on in there. Very confusing!


----------



## cnsweeney

@beeptime I'm
not sure but I have read that it's a very common symptom of early pregnancy . I'm guessing its because its not just a regular egg traveling your tubes it's a growing one . plus implantation can happen earlier in some women and that can cause cramping


----------



## Beeptime

That's a really good theory about a growing egg! I never would have thought of that!!! It's true they do grow so rapidly!


----------



## countrygirl3

Thanks for the info on sperm being killed by saliva. However for those of you who are concerned about it for this month I can tell you my dh and I use saliva as a lubricant for me and him and I've had 3 kids in the last 3 years .. 2 of them I was pregnant on the first cycle trying AND my dh only has one testicle! Just thoughtI'd share, Good luck all!


----------



## PeachDaisy

We aren't back TTC as of yet, but I wanted to be sure to join the thread anyway to at least keep up with you ladies :)


----------



## Movinmama

cd 25. I need to busy myself today. Seriously irritable, weepy, wet/creamy cm, cp high soft and closed. IM sooo glad i dont have tests in the house because i would have tested 3 times by now lol. I am trying to avoid testing till Sunday. Sunday i will be officially late. My af comes betwteen cd26-cd30. Must not buy tests. If i can get through this week without purchasing tests and my AF comes im going to buy a new purse/or running shoes with money saved. Anyone else trying not to test?


----------



## Lindreed

Beeptime said:


> I HATE PRESEED! It is wayyyyyy tooooo slick. (For us) DH can't even get off when we use it. So it's a total waste of time if we use it while bd. Need to use every resource though so I actually inject a little squirt of pressed after bd to hopefully still function in helping the sperm have a decent environment. They need all the help they can get. Wonder if it's a total waste or if some good could actually come from it. I hate sticking that applicator in though, its such a blunt end... it hurts!


Thank god someone else relates. I like the idea about putting it in after... I honestly might do this. I am so so glad you brought this up because two nights ago I put tons in and same thing, hubby couldn't finish... I couldn't feel a damn thing. See, I'm getting used to tmi lol. I was so upset !! I thought I did something wrong but he insisted it was the gooey stuff haha. This makes me feel better. I really dislike it.


----------



## Lindreed

1 dpo today how am I going to survive this lol. Some of you have very promising symptoms already !! Looking good !! Fingers crossed for you all. And me, I need some luck too .


----------



## Movinmama

Lindreed said:


> 1 dpo today how am I going to survive this lol. Some of you have very promising symptoms already !! Looking good !! Fingers crossed for you all. And me, I need some luck too .

You'll survive with encouragement from these ladies.


----------



## 3chords

I'm officially out - AF arrived as scheduled.

Seeing my RE this afternoon for next steps, this marks the end of the road for us with natural cycles so I'll fill you all in once I know what the plan is and I'll definitely be back and testing in February!

Good luck!!


----------



## Lindreed

I sure will :) 1dpo isn't bad it's 4dpo I could do without ! That awkward middle ground where you are wishing for symptoms, wishing for testing and yet you are still so far away :) at least it's a Thursday and not a Monday ok my 4dpo :) how's everyone else doing ? Is anyone 1dpo out of curiosity?


----------



## rachy28

Im out, :witch: is knocking on my door :( ill see you over in the February thread shortly


----------



## confuzion

Starting my tww today :happydance: a day earlier than planned. Wish I had gotten one more day of BDing. Oh well. 1 DPO yay!


----------



## cnsweeney

wait.. so preseed isn't like regular lubricants ? like you have to insert it with an applicator? that's crazy lol


----------



## Movinmama

3chords said:


> I'm officially out - AF arrived as scheduled.
> 
> Seeing my RE this afternoon for next steps, this marks the end of the road for us with natural cycles so I'll fill you all in once I know what the plan is and I'll definitely be back and testing in February!
> :hugs: lots of love and encouragement for you!
> Good luck!!




rachy28 said:


> Im out, :witch: is knocking on my door :( ill see you over in the February thread shortly

dang! Good luck next cycle :flower:


cnsweeney said:


> wait.. so preseed isn't like regular lubricants ? like you have to insert it with an applicator? that's crazy lol

:wacko: crazy right?


----------



## Jenn95

How long does it take for an evap line to appear!!!??? So I tested today (Clear Blue Digital) and it said Not Pregnant...being the dumby I am I opened the test 20minutes later and got This!??? Who thinks this is evap?? Who thinks its bfp!? But if it is bfp why did it say Not Pregnant!? Is this false hope!? Sorry if I sound out of my mind...im just excited and anxious AND dumb! Lol should have opened it right away!!! [IMG]https://i44.tinypic.com/xdczy8.jpg[/IMG]

*EDIT*
Oh and I 'feel' pregnant hungry all the time! (sorry way tmi) but my body has been constipated then I go and its bad...if you know what im saying. No sore boobs but Super emotional! I cried at the hobbit!! -_- all night last night I had cramps (not bad and not like AF just a weird feeling) then last night my cousin (who doesn't know im trying hehe hugged me and said wow... Your stomach is bloated and firm) is this early sign of pregnancy??? Cramping subsided and no sign of evil AF!! (Due tomorrow I realized) ugh is this evap?? I really hope not :( should I test tomorrow with one if my frer!?? I hope this is bfp and not evap! I really should have opened that test right away! :cry:
*END EDIT*


----------



## cnsweeney

I see the line your talking about. but usually evap lines take a couple hours to appear. but I don't wanna get your hopes up because I'm not sure how the digi's work as far as lines go. go get an early result pregnancy test with the lines (not digi) and we can help you determine it better  fx'd for you!


----------



## cnsweeney

oh & as far as the symptoms go I personally didn't have any of those symptoms with any 3 of my pregnancies. however, I did have af like cramping with the last 2. I swore af was coming but it never did lol


----------



## Jenn95

cnsweeney said:


> I see the line your talking about. but usually evap lines take a couple hours to appear. but I don't wanna get your hopes up because I'm not sure how the digi's work as far as lines go. go get an early result pregnancy test with the lines (not digi) and we can help you determine it better  fx'd for you!

Ok thanks so much!! I need to take frer lol, ugh I hope it wasn't evap line!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

ive just replied to you pm jenn, take the frer!!!!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Jenn95

live_in_hope said:


> ive just replied to you pm jenn, take the frer!!!!! :thumbup: xxx

Lol kk!! I responded back  should I take it at 1pm?? I drank 16.9oz of water at 11am it's 12:40 now. Should I hold it until 1?? I need to pee lol but I want it to be concentrated since its not FMU! Don't know what to do :shrug: lol


----------



## live_in_hope

I would pee now but hold off testing until later....dont drink anymore, so when you test later it will be concentrated and not diluted by the water xxx


----------



## Lindreed

Line looks good fx for you !!!!!


----------



## Jenn95

Lindreed said:


> Line looks good fx for you !!!!!

Thanks!!! I was talking to live_in_hope and I'm going to take frer today but since its not FMU I'm not going to drink (it's 12:53 near me now) and I will take it around 4pm so about 3 hours, do you guys think that's good??


----------



## cnsweeney

yes .. im excited to hear your results


----------



## missaria

Hi ladies! Can you add me to the list, testing on the 22nd? I should be ovulating within the next 2-3 days. Thanks and GL all!


----------



## Jenn95

cnsweeney said:


> yes .. im excited to hear your results

Ok, ugh can't wait to know! I will update/attach pic right after I take it.


----------



## Lindreed

Exciting !! Can't wait to see what you get !!


----------



## Beeptime

I'm going to be late for class, so I don't have time to reply to everyone individually, but Jenn- Good luck and fingers crossed for your 4 PM frer!

I just wanted to quickly stop in and mention that last night instead of the dull cramps I've been having, I was having a pinch kind of pain different than anything else I've felt this cycle. I couldn't really explain what it felt like. And now today, after dull cramps from 2dpo-9dpo, I woke up without cramping! I've been SOOO blissfully comfortable in bed without cramps! I've been hitting snooze for over an hour. Wonder why they finally stopped..? 10 dpo today!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Ok ladies what is happening with me!!! 
My last 2 cycles have only been 22 days ovulating cd9-10, this month ovulation held out til CD 13 I think it was my FF app has froze at the moment anyway LP us usually 12/13 days so I am no 15dpo!! I started spotting on Friday which I expected and period due Sat, this spotting started brown with little bit of red blood but only when I wiped, put pad in every day since and nothing on pad sometimes light brown discharge when wipe but only maybe once through day and tiny amount, on checking cervix still seems low and sorry for TMI but is brownish discharge on finger after checking but its yucky bitty kind of looking hard to describe, anyone else had this took a IC test today but negative maybe try a frer tomorrow if nothing, had odd cramp coming and going but nothing else apart from sore boobs last week but that's past, starting to hate this ttc!!! Just hoping AF hurries or could miss this cycle as hubs will due away again in 16 days!!!


----------



## Movinmama

Yay jenn! Take frer!


----------



## Lindreed

Ooooo !! Sounds so promising !! I have never had any cramps during ttc and I really want them or at least a pinch? A twinge! Hope this is it for you !!


----------



## cnsweeney

hgsurvivor.. my last af I had the same thing for a few days before the full on flow started . don't mean to get u down just saying my experience. hoping for a bfp for you! I've also had implantation bleeding before so it could go either way!


----------



## jmandrews

Wow I got behind lol sorry I've been so busy around here chasing my 17 month old around. :) 
I love all the tmi comments! So funny! After we BD I try to lay still flat on my back so that no spermies fall out. The worst is when you have to sneeze or cough. This happened to me two days ago. I couldn't prevent it from happening. I sneezed and there they went. 
I'm still waiting for a positive OPk. Hopefully in a couple of days :)


----------



## cnsweeney

ladies! these are my opk's from this morning. I've been waiting for them to go negative . but since I believe I O'd 4-5 days ago its been positive or almost positive in the a.m and negative at night. when I got my first + on cd13 it was positive both morning and night so I'm wondering if its a false positive now. so confused! I am currently cd18 out of 28
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lindreed

cnsweeney said:


> ladies! these are my opk's from this morning. I've been waiting for them to go negative . but since I believe I O'd 4-5 days ago its been positive or almost positive in the a.m and negative at night. when I got my first + on cd13 it was positive both morning and night so I'm wondering if its a false positive now. so confused! I am currently cd18 out of 28

Wow I have never heard of this those are def positive !?!? Can yoga get a false positive that dark I wouldn't have thought so !?!? This could be good news for you ! Maybe your preggo !! Hope so!!

Regarding the sneezing thing that literally happened to me two days ago as well :)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

cnsweeney said:


> hgsurvivor.. my last af I had the same thing for a few days before the full on flow started . don't mean to get u down just saying my experience. hoping for a bfp for you! I've also had implantation bleeding before so it could go either way!


Hi hun,
I value your comments  
Its so bloody hard this TTC, this is 2nd 'late' baby for us ans starting to feel that we should be blessed with what we have, Hubs lost his job and landed lucky offshore but when we think his rotation fits with ovulation it either comes early or late, sure someone up there trying to warn me off TTC. I had really bad hyperemisis with DD and was very ill being constantly sick from 5 wks-delivery, spents lots of time in hospital and taken 8 years to get strength to come back hence why starting to feel maybe its a sign! 
good luck to you hun, I did on one cycle get + opk during my LP I am trying to rely more on my temps rather than OPK although still do them, so I guess I kinda do rely on them for back up LOL :winkwink:


----------



## cnsweeney

thank you lindreed! I know , right?! lol . I'll do another tonight and post it. I'm almost positive it will be negative . it has been at night for the past few days. maybe it's just so concentrated in my urine and then dissipates by night? idk . lol. I have heard it is a pregnancy sign as well but not trying to get my hopes up. I'll post my opk from last night. I'm pretty sure it was negative even though it was positive yesterday morning . talk about confusing! haha


----------



## countrygirl3

I'm out ... AF came this morning.

I just saw I got AF and walked upstairs to the bathroom just past my hubby ... like 10 feet away and a few minutes later he came to find me and gave me a big hug. I said "no baby this month" and he said "I know the look on your face said it all". This whole ttc process is so hard on me but I'm so thankful for the wonderful family I already have. All my boys game me a hug too (ages 3, 2 and 8 months) because we've all been praying for another baby. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting but don't forget the blessings you already have in your life!


----------



## Movinmama

Yay jenn! Take frer!


----------



## cnsweeney

this was last night. negative right...?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cnsweeney

I'm sorry countrygirl :(


----------



## confuzion

countrygirl3 said:


> I'm out ... AF came this morning.
> 
> I just saw I got AF and walked upstairs to the bathroom just past my hubby ... like 10 feet away and a few minutes later he came to find me and gave me a big hug. I said "no baby this month" and he said "I know the look on your face said it all". This whole ttc process is so hard on me but I'm so thankful for the wonderful family I already have. All my boys game me a hug too (ages 3, 2 and 8 months) because we've all been praying for another baby.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting but don't forget the blessings you already have in your life!

:hugs: 

Sounds like you have a nice little family already. Wish I had some kids to comfort me when I got BFNs :(

Hopefully next month is the one!


----------



## Jenn95

Well I couldn't hold out until 4pm and (sorry if tmi) but urine just didn't look dark enough...so I am sorry to disappoint but I am going to take a test right in the morning. I only have one frer left don't want to waste it. Wish me luck!! Good luck to everyone else :dust: and I'm very sorry countrygirl3 hopefully this cycle will be the one for you! :hugs: lots of baby dust to you :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cnsweeney

awh I completely understand jenn . let us know in the morning!


----------



## Jenn95

cnsweeney said:


> awh I completely understand jenn . let us know in the morning!

I will


----------



## Beeptime

cnsweeney said:


> this was last night. negative right...?

WHAT? REALLY??!! That looks like BFP to me....? Am I missing something?... :) :) :)


----------



## Beeptime

OHhhhhhhh Yessss.... I was missing the fact that they were OPKs. MAN you miss a couple hours on one thread and you end up IN THE DARK! SO much happens so fast! i love it!! I said it in another post but this is my first cycle posting in these and I tell ya, these forums are like crack!!! And every time I come back to check a thread, it feels like I'm sneaking off to my internet boyfriend or something! LOL


----------



## cnsweeney

bahaha. I understand beeptime! I'm constantly checking these threads. I love having all of you ladies to experience this with.


----------



## Dannixo

Beeptime said:


> OHhhhhhhh Yessss.... I was missing the fact that they were OPKs. MAN you miss a couple hours on one thread and you end up IN THE DARK! SO much happens so fast! i love it!! I said it in another post but this is my first cycle posting in these and I tell ya, these forums are like crack!!! And every time I come back to check a thread, it feels like I'm sneaking off to my internet boyfriend or something! LOL

Hi I didn't see an initial thread from you? Was there a day you'd like to be added for testing?


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I have updated the thread! Finally starting to feel a little better from the flu. We are on a level 3 today so got to stay home from work and rest more. Still negative opk's so hoping to still get some bding in.

I'm sorry for those AF arrived. I hope to see you in the February thread.

Congratulations to the :bfp: happy and healthy nine months to you

Good luck to those still waiting to test and welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## Beeptime

Dannixo said:


> Beeptime said:
> 
> 
> OHhhhhhhh Yessss.... I was missing the fact that they were OPKs. MAN you miss a couple hours on one thread and you end up IN THE DARK! SO much happens so fast! i love it!! I said it in another post but this is my first cycle posting in these and I tell ya, these forums are like crack!!! And every time I come back to check a thread, it feels like I'm sneaking off to my internet boyfriend or something! LOL
> 
> Hi I didn't see an initial thread from you? Was there a day you'd like to be added for testing?Click to expand...

Oh thanks for checking in! I am not sure about a testing date since I had an HSG this cycle and have read that those can make AF late... I don't want to jump the gun to see a heart breaking BFN :/


----------



## Dannixo

Beeptime said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beeptime said:
> 
> 
> OHhhhhhhh Yessss.... I was missing the fact that they were OPKs. MAN you miss a couple hours on one thread and you end up IN THE DARK! SO much happens so fast! i love it!! I said it in another post but this is my first cycle posting in these and I tell ya, these forums are like crack!!! And every time I come back to check a thread, it feels like I'm sneaking off to my internet boyfriend or something! LOL
> 
> Hi I didn't see an initial thread from you? Was there a day you'd like to be added for testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thanks for checking in! I am not sure about a testing date since I had an HSG this cycle and have read that those can make AF late... I don't want to jump the gun to see a heart breaking BFN :/Click to expand...

I can put you down as watching for now.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw so sorry countrygirl :( you have a sweet loving family. Glad they are there to comfort you. 
Danni glad you are starting to feel better. The flu is awful :(
Good luck :dust: thanks for updating!


----------



## DreamlnOfBaby

Can you put me down for 1/14? Thanks!


----------



## Dannixo

DreamlnOfBaby said:


> Can you put me down for 1/14? Thanks!

I have added you. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## 3chords

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! I have updated the thread! Finally starting to feel a little better from the flu. We are on a level 3 today so got to stay home from work and rest more. Still negative opk's so hoping to still get some bding in.

Glad you're feeling better!

See you on the February thread...I'll be doing 4 cycles of clomid + IUI. I take my first clomid on CD3 (Wednesday). Feeling good about it!


----------



## Lindreed

So sorry country girl, it is amazing having kiddies to cheer you up and remind you of the great family you have :):) I love having my son :)

Jen good luck tomorrow !! Fx can't wait to see !

The opk looks strong but not positive. My positives are blaring much darker than the test line when I get them but yours look very very strong. You Inspired me to test an opk and I only ovulated yesterday haha.... Lame !!

I try not to test and I only have three eBay cheapie a this month ! Too late for ordering more. Ill either have to go broke or buy dollar store cheapie and I really dislike both of this options....

We bd today on 1dpo just in case and I think ill give my husband a break. Ttc is tough and even though we are still only married under a year bding this much is like... Wow... Exhausting and trying sometimes especially when the pressure is on. Looking forward to just cuddling for a while and not being afraid that his " spit" will kill sperm ...

If ya know what I mean lol :):)


----------



## cnsweeney

I'm glad you think my opk's are negative.. that's what I want to hear! lol. I'm tired of positives! I never know when to stop bd'ing! lol. but I think my true positive was my first one. I took another tonight and its my last for the night , promise! lol but it was even more negative than the other 2 from this morning. just as I expected. been the same routine for a couple of days now. I swear their only purpose are to confuse me ! lol


----------



## Lindreed

Lol I'm laughing but at the same time sympathizing because I would be doing the exact same thing as you !! I cannot honestly imagine trying to get my husband to sleep with me again tonight haha... Never thought I would say that but enough is enough. It must be hard to see the positives , at least now they aren't positive !!!! Give yourselves a break hehe :D


----------



## Dannixo

cnsweeney said:


> I'm glad you think my opk's are negative.. that's what I want to hear! lol. I'm tired of positives! I never know when to stop bd'ing! lol. but I think my true positive was my first one. I took another tonight and its my last for the night , promise! lol but it was even more negative than the other 2 from this morning. just as I expected. been the same routine for a couple of days now. I swear their only purpose are to confuse me ! lol

My fs told me once you get your first positive you'll ovulate 24-36 hours later and to stop testing. Your other positives are just left over lh surge. Google it as well. Your only suppose to test until the first positive and stop. If your still not sure you could add tempting but my bet us you ovulated 2-3 days after the first positive do stop stressing yourself out for nothing.


----------



## Dannixo

3chords said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have updated the thread! Finally starting to feel a little better from the flu. We are on a level 3 today so got to stay home from work and rest more. Still negative opk's so hoping to still get some bding in.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better!
> 
> See you on the February thread...I'll be doing 4 cycles of clomid + IUI. I take my first clomid on CD3 (Wednesday). Feeling good about it!Click to expand...

Good luck! I am glad to see you starting clomid! It didn't work for me but hopefully you'll have better luck! I'll be making the February thread soon.


----------



## Lindreed

Don't google anything lol !!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Lindreed said:


> Don't google anything lol !!!!

I google a lot and it has helped out out a ton in this long TTC journey. You just have to know what's real and what's bs. Everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## Lindreed

To each their own I think it hard for most to know what is true and what is bs on the net these days but I am a believer that you should do whatever you need to do to make you happy so if googling does it google away :) I do this when I try and self diagnose and it usually ends badly :) I always end up being reassured by my DOCTOR not web md lol !! 

Btw if you thought I was being snarky by saying dont google anything ! I was not, ( or was I ? You can't trust the Internet ) :):)


----------



## Beeptime

Lindreed said:


> Don't google anything lol !!!!

Whenever I do google regarding anything about ttc, I usually only read old/current forum threads that I find. I prefer to read what other women have/are experiencing first hand rather than what a doctor or other med scientist knows is "supposed" to happen. There's a lot of scientific articles that aren't bs, but definitely don't take into account all of the first hand "magic" that we experience as women :) No science study or Dr. will get as deeply detailed about our CM as we will! lol


----------



## Lindreed

Lol :) so true :) sometimes I wonder if threads are good for my sanity but they offer support even if you can help someone else. They are great communities of women and they are the only thing I look for ttc because I can't get enough of the first hand experiences and following you guys along :):)


----------



## Beeptime

Lindreed- new pic!? Is he a hockey player?? Cute kiddo!


----------



## Lindreed

Aww thanks :) I sometimes change it up ! Yes he is !! Also a scientist at heart mostly which I love !! Yesterday he said he wants to be a brain surgeon :p I am a proud mom xo. I truly wish what I have for every lovely lady on here because he truly is amazing and everyone should experience that ! 8 years ago he was born and I honestly cannot recall a single symptom... I was however 18 and not thinking about that.. :D


----------



## cnsweeney

I am a guilty googler. haha but I agree that it only makes us think the worst . there ar different scenarios for everyone and naturally we assume ours is the worst one haha. I do like to look at forums though because they are real life experiences . I have heard to stop testing after a positive opk but I'm also a guilty pee on a stick addict and I hate it . it's like I have to literally throw them away or I'm tempted to use them lol


----------



## Beeptime

Lindreed said:


> Aww thanks :) I sometimes change it up ! Yes he is !! Also a scientist at heart mostly which I love !! Yesterday he said he wants to be a brain surgeon :p I am a proud mom xo. I truly wish what I have for every lovely lady on here because he truly is amazing and everyone should experience that ! 8 years ago he was born and I honestly cannot recall a single symptom... I was however 18 and not thinking about that.. :D

I used to play inline hockey as a kid. Usually on an all boys team, so I was always in the locker room with them getting ready. I'd recognize pads like those anywhere!!! I best they smell like a rotten teen that just ran a marathon! HAHA!!! Have you ever heard about putting gloves in the freezer? That helps reduce the reek. Not saying your boy reeks... but I sure as heck did! lol.

Every mom I've ever talked to always says something along the lines of what you did... being a mom is the best gift in the world :) Maybe if he becomes a brain surgeon, he will crack some kind of brain code to where we can find out if we are pregnant sooner. ;) 

I'm sure I wouldn't have known any symptoms at 18 either, I prob didn't even know what a cervix really was back then. Sure as heck didn't know what one looked like! Didn't know until last year when I saw something called my beautiful cervix or something like that? Honestly, it made me feel faint when I looked at them.


----------



## Lindreed

LOL !!!! Yes I will ask that he does a bit of research on ttc and how it affects the brain... I am sure he will be dying to know just to explain my odd behaviour :) he really is not at all find of babies so I doubt his education will take him there :):) 

Yes babies are scary and insane and terrifying and lovely all at the time and that what makes it so fun. Being pregnant was also a good time however I hear if your first was good... Just wait till your second ... Eeek....

Hilarious about the cervix... I honestly still don't know what that looks like and when I have looked for it I felt a bunch of weird things I didn't think I would touch and never went in there again for research..at 18 I only remember one symptom. My days became wake up, go to school, come home and immediately nap from 4- next day. My mother of course was the first to observe this :)

Hope you all get some crazy good symptoms popping up. I want to know all about em :)


----------



## cnsweeney

I got pregnant at 18 as well with my daughter . had her at 19. I wish I was as absent minded now as I was then. all it took was a couple days missing my pill, my head in the toilet, and 2 lines later boom! lol. now my sink is lined with sticks, I'm on forums, I know all about the female anatomy and I time sex. getting older sucks sometimes! haha!


----------



## Beeptime

Lindreed- check this page out! https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/

cnsweenie- I loved everything about your last post! So funny how that happens.


----------



## Movinmama

Im soo over this today. Can AF please just arrive so my inner witch can go back into hiding. I should seriously be wearing a sign "dont poke the bear" today.


----------



## Beeptime

Awww sad. Sorry you're feeling so AFish. Earlier in a diff thread I accidentally typed AFF and decided that must stand for "aunt fu**in* flow" ;) You're not due for a few more days right? How are you feeling symp-wise?

I was so not emotional today, not really caring either way, then in the last hour my poking feelings have been worse and I have been feeling just soooo sad and defeated. :(


----------



## Lindreed

I will check out the cervix's tomorrow before work when my husband leaves . I think that would just put him over the edge. He always tries to peek at what I'm writing on here hehe :) 

Being absent minded isn't a bad thing at all ;) I agree it's so weird now at 27 planning everything out and preparing. I absolutely love it this way. Although stressful, it sure is nice to feel like you have things somewhat... Under control :) how old is your daughter ?

Movinmama I am just like you before af . I am actually pretty nuts lol. The day before never fails I am ignorant, can be mean, grouchy, a big baby. I really don't like that side of me :) my husband doesn't either. I really do hope af stays away for you though and instead a bfp arrives ! You can still be witchy before a bfp :)


----------



## 3chords

Dannixo said:


> Good luck! I am glad to see you starting clomid! It didn't work for me but hopefully you'll have better luck! I'll be making the February thread soon.

Thanks Dannixo. I was thinking of you b/c from what I remember you were ovulating on your own before the clomid. I ovulate just fine on my own as well so the RE is not really sure how I'll respond to clomid. I'd be happy with 2-3 mature follies.

After 4 cycles of clomid/IUI we'll have to decide between injectables and IVF. So I hope it doesn't come to that!


----------



## cnsweeney

lindreed .. my daughter will be 5 in march


----------



## Dannixo

3chords said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Good luck! I am glad to see you starting clomid! It didn't work for me but hopefully you'll have better luck! I'll be making the February thread soon.
> 
> Thanks Dannixo. I was thinking of you b/c from what I remember you were ovulating on your own before the clomid. I ovulate just fine on my own as well so the RE is not really sure how I'll respond to clomid. I'd be happy with 2-3 mature follies.
> 
> After 4 cycles of clomid/IUI we'll have to decide between injectables and IVF. So I hope it doesn't come to that!Click to expand...

Yes I do ovulate on my own and responded really well to both clomid and femara and even injectables. Just not sure why we aren't getting pregnant. They think maybe a fertilization problem and ivf will help that but we don't have the money for it. I've got high hopes you'll respond very well!


----------



## cnsweeney

ugh.. I am just so emotional tonight. been like that since last night . a couple different triggers today and I'm now a big cry baby. my only positive thought is that maybe it's because in hormonal from
a pregnancy... lol. hoping I wake up in a better mood. my birthday is tomorrow !


----------



## Movinmama

Thanx for the kind words. I'm going to hit Zumba tomorrow and I've got a client due any min now.. That should perk me up : )

Movinmama I am just like you before af . I am actually pretty nuts lol. The day before never fails I am ignorant, can be mean, grouchy, a big baby. I really don't like that side of me :) my husband doesn't either. I really do hope af stays away for you though and instead a bfp arrives ! You can still be witchy before a bfp :)[/QUOTE]


----------



## countrygirl3

Happy early birthday cnsweeney! ! Hoping your present is a BFP in a few days! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Happy Birthday cnsweeney!!! Hope what your feeling is a good sign!

Since CD 10 I have been have EWCM I have been using digital OPKs and have had negatives. A flashing smiley is supposed to show during my most fertile days before O and then a permanent smiley when I get my surge. Today I was cd 12 having tons of EWCM and still negative O test :( so confused. I really hope I get a flashing smiley soon. Maybe tomorrow. We BD tonight and will continue to every other day.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi sweetie! I am back!!! 

I was in your thread for November BFPs and had a mc at 5.5 weeks. 
The mc happened dec 5 and against doc orders I took clomid 2 weeks after and I've got a + opk so please lock me in for testing January 22nd, I'm assuming by my opk ill ov around tomorrow (the 8th) you reckon? 
Best of luck to everyone! 
Ta xx

https://s23.postimg.org/fiyu1gq4b/image.jpg
windows screenshot


----------



## Lindreed

Cnsweeney happy birthday !! Cheer up and try to enjoy the day :) birthdays are all about you and you are allowed to feel good about it :) at least it is one more day that your mind will be a teeny less occupied by ttc :) 

Jmandrews good idea to bd every day or every other just in case ! I would too ! I would assume you either missed it with opks or it is coming soon since you ovulated last month!? It's such a good idea to just keep bding anyways then you can't miss it. Fx for you !

Beep time feeling any different ? 

I am 2dpo now and school is cancelled but I work from home today anyways. It will keep me busy for sure and we are pretty much snowed in except I'm canadian and I MUST get to tim hortens before its too late :p not feeling at all different . Starving right now but I think that is normal. I don't know if I am feeling a teensy bit crampy or I am making it up. Hope something new happens later lol :)


----------



## iBeach

.......still nothing:cry:
I know AF is coming any minute.


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks Lindred! I got my flashing smiley this morning! Yay! I had a feeling it would be today with all the EWCM I've been having! I expect to get a solid smiley in two days :) FX'd!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cnsweeney

thank you everyone! I feel a little better today.
congrats jmandrews! better get to bd'ing! lol


----------



## Dannixo

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hi sweetie! I am back!!!
> 
> I was in your thread for November BFPs and had a mc at 5.5 weeks.
> The mc happened dec 5 and against doc orders I took clomid 2 weeks after and I've got a + opk so please lock me in for testing January 22nd, I'm assuming by my opk ill ov around tomorrow (the 8th) you reckon?
> Best of luck to everyone!
> Ta xx
> 
> https://s23.postimg.org/fiyu1gq4b/image.jpg
> windows screenshot

I'm sorry about your loss dear but glad to see your back at it so soon. Good luck this month! I hope you get pregnant with a sticky bean just as fast.


----------



## cnsweeney

Idk if I'm symptom watching too hard but I def. feel nauseaus this morning . I also had af like cramps yesterday. fx'd but hoping I'm not just getting sick or something


----------



## Sunny27

Ok ladies, I need some help. I started spotting on 1/4 and had a full flow by 1/5 morning. Normally my period is a max of 3 days. So I started my cycle on 1/5. On 1/6 my flow was light and now 1/7 I am only spotting. I talked with my Dr. Office to schedule and HSG and she has my scheduled for 1/14. I normally ovulate between cycle days 10-12. If I start my cycle on 1/5, that puts my appointment on cycle day 10. However, I am not sure if I should start my cycle on 1/4. If I do that that would put my appointment on cycle 11. 

When I called to confirm DH SA another nurse said that I should not have the HSG that close to ovulation, but one nurse is saying yes. I am totally confused.:shrug: Has anyone had a similar issue or have more insight on the process?


----------



## Movinmama

okay i give im heading out to buy a test and ill be taking it after a 4 hour hold. should i get a cheapie or frer? i am cd27. my af comes between cd26-cd29.


----------



## Movinmama

Sunny27 said:


> Ok ladies, I need some help. I started spotting on 1/4 and had a full flow by 1/5 morning. Normally my period is a max of 3 days. So I started my cycle on 1/5. On 1/6 my flow was light and now 1/7 I am only spotting. I talked with my Dr. Office to schedule and HSG and she has my scheduled for 1/14. I normally ovulate between cycle days 10-12. If I start my cycle on 1/5, that puts my appointment on cycle day 10. However, I am not sure if I should start my cycle on 1/4. If I do that that would put my appointment on cycle 11.
> 
> When I called to confirm DH SA another nurse said that I should not have the HSG that close to ovulation, but one nurse is saying yes. I am totally confused.:shrug: Has anyone had a similar issue or have more insight on the process?

Hi! full flow day 1 so 1/5 :thumbup:


----------



## Dannixo

Movinmama said:


> okay i give im heading out to buy a test and ill be taking it after a 4 hour hold. should i get a cheapie or frer? i am cd27. my af comes between cd26-cd29.

I would go with a frer just to be on the safe side as it can detect up to 7 days before a missed period. It'd be pretty accurate.


----------



## Movinmama

Dannixo said:


> Movinmama said:
> 
> 
> okay i give im heading out to buy a test and ill be taking it after a 4 hour hold. should i get a cheapie or frer? i am cd27. my af comes between cd26-cd29.
> 
> I would go with a frer just to be on the safe side as it can detect up to 7 days before a missed period. It'd be pretty accurate.Click to expand...

Yes i know... im just feeling cheap today, and not hopeful but want to take a test just to get it out of my system today. :winkwink:


----------



## cnsweeney

movinmama I agree with Danni , get the frer.


----------



## cnsweeney

Sunny27 said:


> Ok ladies, I need some help. I started spotting on 1/4 and had a full flow by 1/5 morning. Normally my period is a max of 3 days. So I started my cycle on 1/5. On 1/6 my flow was light and now 1/7 I am only spotting. I talked with my Dr. Office to schedule and HSG and she has my scheduled for 1/14. I normally ovulate between cycle days 10-12. If I start my cycle on 1/5, that puts my appointment on cycle day 10. However, I am not sure if I should start my cycle on 1/4. If I do that that would put my appointment on cycle 11.
> 
> When I called to confirm DH SA another nurse said that I should not have the HSG that close to ovulation, but one nurse is saying yes. I am totally confused.:shrug: Has anyone had a similar issue or have more insight on the process?

doctors consider any type of blood whether spotting or full flow as day 1. so I would say 1/4


----------



## Jenn95

:bfn: today :cry: well AF was due today so I guess I'm not out until the :witch: arrives *sigh* guess I will test in a few days..I mean today I felt incredibly nauseous but didn't actually throw up...idk :(


----------



## live_in_hope

Movinmama said:


> okay i give im heading out to buy a test and ill be taking it after a 4 hour hold. should i get a cheapie or frer? i am cd27. my af comes between cd26-cd29.

frer!! :thumbup:



Jenn95 said:


> :bfn: today :cry: well AF was due today so I guess I'm not out until the :witch: arrives *sigh* guess I will test in a few days..I mean today I felt incredibly nauseous but didn't actually throw up...idk :(

:hugs: shes not here yet, so dont lose hope, PMA :thumbup: xxx


----------



## confuzion

Good luck movinmama! Don't forget to post your result!


----------



## live_in_hope

Im testing tomorrow at 9dpo as tomorrow is the date 3yrs ago. I got my bfp with my daughter....I dont feel very optimistic today though...we'll see. I miscarried earlier last year and my due date was the 15th Jan, so I would reeally like a bfp before next week...this is my only shot at that so fingers crossed....

Wishing you all lots of luck :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## Jenn95

live_in_hope said:


> Im testing tomorrow at 9dpo as tomorrow is the date 3yrs ago. I got my bfp with my daughter....I dont feel very optimistic today though...we'll see. I miscarried earlier last year and my due date was the 15th Jan, so I would reeally like a bfp before next week...this is my only shot at that so fingers crossed....
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck :dust: :dust: xxx

I am very sorry about your :angel: hopefully he/she will bring you good luck! I'm feeling (even if its not tomorrow) that this will be the cycle you get bfp :thumbup: good luck!! Fx for you!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Lindreed

Jmandrews so exciting I knew it !! Get bding lol and don't take any more opks hehe. I think that part drives us all nutty :D have fun looks like your close behind me !!!


----------



## jmandrews

Lindreed said:


> Jmandrews so exciting I knew it !! Get bding lol and don't take any more opks hehe. I think that part drives us all nutty :D have fun looks like your close behind me !!!

Thank you!!!! Well with these I have to keep testing until I get a solid smiley :) so far it is a flashing smiley which means I am getting close to my O day! Yay!


----------



## Dannixo

Still no + opk here but this is my first cycle not medicated in a year and 3 months so it may just be delayed. Cd 14 today. Starting bding today just in case it pops up tomorrow. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Dannixo

cnsweeney said:


> Sunny27 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, I need some help. I started spotting on 1/4 and had a full flow by 1/5 morning. Normally my period is a max of 3 days. So I started my cycle on 1/5. On 1/6 my flow was light and now 1/7 I am only spotting. I talked with my Dr. Office to schedule and HSG and she has my scheduled for 1/14. I normally ovulate between cycle days 10-12. If I start my cycle on 1/5, that puts my appointment on cycle day 10. However, I am not sure if I should start my cycle on 1/4. If I do that that would put my appointment on cycle 11.
> 
> When I called to confirm DH SA another nurse said that I should not have the HSG that close to ovulation, but one nurse is saying yes. I am totally confused.:shrug: Has anyone had a similar issue or have more insight on the process?
> 
> doctors consider any type of blood whether spotting or full flow as day 1. so I would say 1/4Click to expand...

My doctor does not count spotting as day 1. They only count full flow as day one. But every doctor is different.


----------



## cnsweeney

yeah my doctor said any type of blood is day 1. but I have w very regular 28 day cycle like clockwork so if I spot on day 29 and full flow on day 30 I would consider day 29 as cd1. plus I took one of those first response fertility tests this month which said to take it on day 3 of your cycle and it said to count cd1 even if its only a spotting day so idk lol


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry if i confuse anyone but FYI i changed my picture. :) i like to switch it up here and there.


----------



## Beeptime

Movinmama, What are your symptoms today? Hope you're feeling better (mood) than yesterday ;) 

I have NO symptoms today at all. No pinches, no cramps, no sore bbs.


----------



## Navygrrl

My doctor also considers day one to be the first day of full flow. My doctor prefers to schedule HSGs on days 8-10, so if there's any way you could get your HSG earlier, I would try for that. It can affect ovulation, but if you get it done early enough it won't.

AFM, just waiting for AF to show. We only BD once this cycle because we've been ill basically since Thanksgiving, with sinus infections and the flu, and I'm 99% sure we missed it.


----------



## iBeach

:cry:Witch got me!!!:cry:

:witch:

Good luck to rest of you!


----------



## jmandrews

iBeach said:


> :cry:Witch got me!!!:cry:
> 
> :witch:
> 
> Good luck to rest of you!

So sorry iBeach :( 
Hope your next cycle you get your BFP. Good luck!


----------



## Solstyce

I'm out this month and apparently forever. 

I got the :witch: on January 7th right on schedule.

I also got the results of some recent testing on January 7th. I have been diagnosed with "tortuous Fallopian tubes" which means my tubes are kinked up making it impossible for the sperm and egg to meet. They also said there is debris in my tubes clogging them. There is really nothing that can be done to repair my tubes besides laproscopic surgery which my insurance does not cover. 

I told DH the bad news. He doesn't have any children of his own. We have my 2 daughters from my first marriage. We are going to move on and stop TTC.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Well ladies looks like our cycles are playing funny beggers with us all, so confused and think I will try get an appointment with DR/Nurse, all not hopeful they will be of any help as only been off BC since July although with me nearly 32 and DH 38 hopefully wont make us wait too long before checking us over LOL 

My cycles have been 28, 28, 24, 24, 22, 22 and currently on CD 29! even though my cycles were shortening AF has always appeared when I have expected if not day early. This cycle I am now 4 days late, like I said on post yesterday had slight spotting from 12-15 DPO this was barely spotting more noticed when I was checking cervix and was brown 'old' blood like dead skin bits through it, if that makes sense (struggled to describe it yesterday LOL)
I was going to take FRER this morning but chickened out! took IC yesterday afternoon but was only after about 1-2 hr hold and nothing also took IC at 10DPO which was negative. 
I have read that if you have anovulatory cycle you can sometimes have few days of some mild spotting when AF would be due then when you do ovulated then you would get AF. Has anyone had this before. My chart is available to view as by looking at it I am pretty sure I ovulated, I ran out of OPK on cd11 but cd 11 was getting close to a positive. 
So frustrated at the moment like many of you,
Apologize if I am repeating myself, I am cracking up LOL


----------



## confuzion

So sorry iBeach.

Solstyce - :hugs: :hugs: I hope your circumstances change where you'll be able to afford the surgery in the future. Best of luck. I'm very sorry :(


----------



## Lindreed

jmandrews said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> Jmandrews so exciting I knew it !! Get bding lol and don't take any more opks hehe. I think that part drives us all nutty :D have fun looks like your close behind me !!!
> 
> Thank you!!!! Well with these I have to keep testing until I get a solid smiley :) so far it is a flashing smiley which means I am getting close to my O day! Yay!Click to expand...

I had to do a double take before I knew it was you what an incredibly beautiful photo !


----------



## confuzion

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Well ladies looks like our cycles are playing funny beggers with us all, so confused and think I will try get an appointment with DR/Nurse, all not hopeful they will be of any help as only been off BC since July although with me nearly 32 and DH 38 hopefully wont make us wait too long before checking us over LOL
> 
> My cycles have been 28, 28, 24, 24, 22, 22 and currently on CD 29! even though my cycles were shortening AF has always appeared when I have expected if not day early. This cycle I am now 4 days late, like I said on post yesterday had slight spotting from 12-15 DPO this was barely spotting more noticed when I was checking cervix and was brown 'old' blood like dead skin bits through it, if that makes sense (struggled to describe it yesterday LOL)
> I was going to take FRER this morning but chickened out! took IC yesterday afternoon but was only after about 1-2 hr hold and nothing also took IC at 10DPO which was negative.
> I have read that if you have anovulatory cycle you can sometimes have few days of some mild spotting when AF would be due then when you do ovulated then you would get AF. Has anyone had this before. My chart is available to view as by looking at it I am pretty sure I ovulated, I ran out of OPK on cd11 but cd 11 was getting close to a positive.
> So frustrated at the moment like many of you,
> Apologize if I am repeating myself, I am cracking up LOL

Yeah looks to me like you definitely ovulated. If you can get an appointment, that would be helpful. They can check your blood for hcg, and see if it's a pregnancy or something else going on. Hope it's the former. Good luck!


----------



## Dannixo

Solstyce said:


> I'm out this month and apparently forever.
> 
> I got the :witch: on January 7th right on schedule.
> 
> I also got the results of some recent testing on January 7th. I have been diagnosed with "tortuous Fallopian tubes" which means my tubes are kinked up making it impossible for the sperm and egg to meet. They also said there is debris in my tubes clogging them. There is really nothing that can be done to repair my tubes besides laproscopic surgery which my insurance does not cover.
> 
> I told DH the bad news. He doesn't have any children of his own. We have my 2 daughters from my first marriage. We are going to move on and stop TTC.

What insurance do you have? Mine covered my lap and dye surgery. I had to pay a $300 co pay though. Can you try ivf? I'm sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Lindreed

Solstyce said:


> I'm out this month and apparently forever.
> 
> I got the :witch: on January 7th right on schedule.
> 
> I also got the results of some recent testing on January 7th. I have been diagnosed with "tortuous Fallopian tubes" which means my tubes are kinked up making it impossible for the sperm and egg to meet. They also said there is debris in my tubes clogging them. There is really nothing that can be done to repair my tubes besides laproscopic surgery which my insurance does not cover.
> 
> I told DH the bad news. He doesn't have any children of his own. We have my 2 daughters from my first marriage. We are going to move on and stop TTC.

I am incredibly sorry to hear this and it truly breaks my heart. I want to be positive for you you seem even in this explanation to carry a lot of positive vibes. Have you and your hubby considered adoption ? Any other options? My husband have discussed the possibility of I fertility and maybe other routes. I truly do not know enough about infertility at this point to give advice but I just had to comment and send hugs your way. I have my fingers crossed that you will find a way to have your dream and I am sure you will xoxox


----------



## Solstyce

Dannixo said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month and apparently forever.
> 
> I got the :witch: on January 7th right on schedule.
> 
> I also got the results of some recent testing on January 7th. I have been diagnosed with "tortuous Fallopian tubes" which means my tubes are kinked up making it impossible for the sperm and egg to meet. They also said there is debris in my tubes clogging them. There is really nothing that can be done to repair my tubes besides laproscopic surgery which my insurance does not cover.
> 
> I told DH the bad news. He doesn't have any children of his own. We have my 2 daughters from my first marriage. We are going to move on and stop TTC.
> 
> What insurance do you have? Mine covered my lap and dye surgery. I had to pay a $300 co pay though. Can you try ivf? I'm sorry for the bad news.Click to expand...

I have Cigna. I called them and they don't cover any fertility or infertility procedures on my plan through my employer. My husband has the same insurance. 

I could afford the lap and dye out of pocket but my tubes are so messed up it wouldn't really do much.

I can't afford IVF as I'd have to pay for it all as cash.


----------



## Movinmama

Solstyce said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month and apparently forever.
> 
> I got the :witch: on January 7th right on schedule.
> 
> I also got the results of some recent testing on January 7th. I have been diagnosed with "tortuous Fallopian tubes" which means my tubes are kinked up making it impossible for the sperm and egg to meet. They also said there is debris in my tubes clogging them. There is really nothing that can be done to repair my tubes besides laproscopic surgery which my insurance does not cover.
> 
> I told DH the bad news. He doesn't have any children of his own. We have my 2 daughters from my first marriage. We are going to move on and stop TTC.
> 
> 
> What insurance do you have? Mine covered my lap and dye surgery. I had to pay a $300 co pay though. Can you try ivf? I'm sorry for the bad news.Click to expand...
> 
> I have Cigna. I called them and they don't cover any fertility or infertility procedures on my plan through my employer. My husband has the same insurance.
> 
> I could afford the lap and dye out of pocket but my tubes are so messed up it wouldn't really do much.
> 
> I can't afford IVF as I'd have to pay for it all as cash.Click to expand...

I am soo sorry :cry:


----------



## Dannixo

Solstyce said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month and apparently forever.
> 
> I got the :witch: on January 7th right on schedule.
> 
> I also got the results of some recent testing on January 7th. I have been diagnosed with "tortuous Fallopian tubes" which means my tubes are kinked up making it impossible for the sperm and egg to meet. They also said there is debris in my tubes clogging them. There is really nothing that can be done to repair my tubes besides laproscopic surgery which my insurance does not cover.
> 
> I told DH the bad news. He doesn't have any children of his own. We have my 2 daughters from my first marriage. We are going to move on and stop TTC.
> 
> What insurance do you have? Mine covered my lap and dye surgery. I had to pay a $300 co pay though. Can you try ivf? I'm sorry for the bad news.Click to expand...
> 
> I have Cigna. I called them and they don't cover any fertility or infertility procedures on my plan through my employer. My husband has the same insurance.
> 
> I could afford the lap and dye out of pocket but my tubes are so messed up it wouldn't really do much.
> 
> I can't afford IVF as I'd have to pay for it all as cash.Click to expand...

I know what your going through. My insurance did not cover infertility either. My doctor billed it under something else. I am out total cash payer for ivf as well and can not afford it. That's why we stopped treatment this month. Can't afford it anymore. Does your fs do a payment plan for ivf? Also there's a place who does payment plans for ivf if you use one of their clinics. We thought about it but the closet clinic is a 2 hour drive. The website is www.arcfertility.com


----------



## Movinmama

Well tested.. BFN. might still be early. Not feeling like AF is knocking at my door so maybe too early to test still.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Solstyce said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month and apparently forever.
> 
> I got the :witch: on January 7th right on schedule.
> 
> I also got the results of some recent testing on January 7th. I have been diagnosed with "tortuous Fallopian tubes" which means my tubes are kinked up making it impossible for the sperm and egg to meet. They also said there is debris in my tubes clogging them. There is really nothing that can be done to repair my tubes besides laproscopic surgery which my insurance does not cover.
> 
> I told DH the bad news. He doesn't have any children of his own. We have my 2 daughters from my first marriage. We are going to move on and stop TTC.
> 
> What insurance do you have? Mine covered my lap and dye surgery. I had to pay a $300 co pay though. Can you try ivf? I'm sorry for the bad news.Click to expand...
> 
> I have Cigna. I called them and they don't cover any fertility or infertility procedures on my plan through my employer. My husband has the same insurance.
> 
> I could afford the lap and dye out of pocket but my tubes are so messed up it wouldn't really do much.
> 
> I can't afford IVF as I'd have to pay for it all as cash.Click to expand...

Hun, I am so sorry for all you are going through. 

I feel for all you ladies across the pond as it must be so tough for all these medical expense's. 
We moan over here about our NHS but one thing is that most our medication is free, although there are very long waiting lists when it comes to infertility issues which a very close friend of mine encountered, it took 7 years to get their IVF but they could not afford to go private so had no option but to wait. They are now blessed with 3 gorgeous children all of which were conceived naturally after being told they could never conceive without IVF although 3 failed attempts and bang 3 kiddos under 6!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Does anyone know if you get + opks for several days if you ov 12-48 hours after the first or last one?


----------



## Msw454

hopefulfor1st said:


> Does anyone know if you get + opks for several days if you ov 12-48 hours after the first or last one?

After the last one I would think, but not positive. Just bd a lot lol!! Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Msw454

I posted on the 5th as planned and got the most ridiculous light squinter ever that I called a bfn. Tested again today at 12 dpo, and I think it's a bfp!!! Much darker!! Hopefully this is my rainbow baby, and everything goes good!


----------



## Msw454

Msw454 said:


> I posted on the 5th as planned and got the most ridiculous light squinter ever that I called a bfn. Tested again today at 12 dpo, and I think it's a bfp!!! Much darker!! Hopefully this is my rainbow baby, and everything goes good!

I meant tested, not posted. Oops!!


----------



## Lindreed

Msw454 said:


> I posted on the 5th as planned and got the most ridiculous light squinter ever that I called a bfn. Tested again today at 12 dpo, and I think it's a bfp!!! Much darker!! Hopefully this is my rainbow baby, and everything goes good!


Yes congrats !!!! Wahoo !! :):)


----------



## confuzion

Congrats Msw454!! Hope it is your rainbow! And that I get mine soon too!

Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## jmandrews

Lindreed said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> Jmandrews so exciting I knew it !! Get bding lol and don't take any more opks hehe. I think that part drives us all nutty :D have fun looks like your close behind me !!!
> 
> Thank you!!!! Well with these I have to keep testing until I get a solid smiley :) so far it is a flashing smiley which means I am getting close to my O day! Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> I had to do a double take before I knew it was you what an incredibly beautiful photo !Click to expand...

Thanks so much Lindred! :) one if my maternity photos when I was pregnant with DD.


----------



## cnsweeney

I live in maryland and fortunately in my state ivf has to be covered under insurance according to the law. you have to meet retain requirements but most people who need it do! so sorry ur going through this :(


----------



## cnsweeney

congrats msw!


----------



## DreamlnOfBaby

Congrats Msw! Happy and healthy 9 months! 

Beautiful picture JmAndrews!


----------



## jmandrews

Msw454 said:


> I posted on the 5th as planned and got the most ridiculous light squinter ever that I called a bfn. Tested again today at 12 dpo, and I think it's a bfp!!! Much darker!! Hopefully this is my rainbow baby, and everything goes good!


Yay congrats!!!! Keep us posted :) happy healthy 9 months to you!
Ps your son has an awesome birthday!!! So cool!


----------



## jmandrews

DreamlnOfBaby said:


> Congrats Msw! Happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Beautiful picture JmAndrews!

Thanks so much! :)


----------



## Aims13h

Congratulations!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Bethi22

I'll be testing on the 17th at 11dpo... baby dust for everyone!


----------



## Dannixo

Msw454 said:


> I posted on the 5th as planned and got the most ridiculous light squinter ever that I called a bfn. Tested again today at 12 dpo, and I think it's a bfp!!! Much darker!! Hopefully this is my rainbow baby, and everything goes good!

Yay!! Congratulations dear! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Dannixo

Bethi22 said:


> I'll be testing on the 17th at 11dpo... baby dust for everyone!

Welcome to the group! I have added you. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Kittycat155

Can I get added for 20th please?

I was due Jan 26 but MC In July.


----------



## Msw454

Kittycat155 said:


> Can I get added for 20th please?
> 
> I was due Jan 26 but MC In July.

I had a mc in September. I'm so sorry! If this bfp works out, I'll be due 2 days before I had my d&c a year earlier. Good luck girl!! Hope you get your bfp too! Rainbow babies for both of us!!


----------



## Dannixo

Kittycat155 said:


> Can I get added for 20th please?
> 
> I was due Jan 26 but MC In July.

Hi dear! Welcome to our group! I'm sorry about your loss. Good luck this cycle. Prayers for a sticky bean.


----------



## Sunny27

DH got his results back from his SA and he has low motility. I am going for my HSG on the 14th, our anniversary, to be sure my tubes are opened. If all goes well we will do an IUI our next cycle. Has anyone ever done this? Could you please tell me what to expect and what is the success rate.


----------



## Dannixo

Sunny27 said:


> DH got his results back from his SA and he has low motility. I am going for my HSG on the 14th, our anniversary, to be sure my tubes are opened. If all goes well we will do an IUI our next cycle. Has anyone ever done this? Could you please tell me what to expect and what is the success rate.

We did iui twice and it did not work for us and my hubby has an above average sa. Although we are unexplained infertility so not sure why it didn't work. The success rate is just as much as any other timed intercourse. My doctor says our chance went up from 15% to 20%. They use a Catheter so there cramps and pinching but nothing to bad. Good luck. Hope iui is the magic key for you.


----------



## Sunny27

Thanks Danni...I am nervous with all kinds of doubts going through my head...I hope this works for us


----------



## 3chords

I'll be doing IUI as well.

The RE told me it increases your chances slightly because it essentially cuts out a step. I think for poor motility, it will help you a lot more...for us it's just a bit more since DH's semen analysis was perfect w/ high motility.


----------



## jmandrews

I had a weird feeling that I should take another O test tonight so I did and I got my solid smiley! This morning it was a flashing smiley. I'm really glad I took the test :happydance: I'll be ovulating in the next day or so! Yay! Going to DTD tonight!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## confuzion

Woohoo jmandrews! Happy BDing :winkwink:


----------



## live_in_hope

BFN for me this morning :dohh: but at 9dpo, I should still have afew days to test yet.....although...last month, I only had a 9day luteal phase...I put it down to all the meds I took after the op... My temps are still down, my horizontal coverline moved down this morning :shrug: and my temp shift is barely visible...is there any chance I could be pregnant by looking at my chart? :shrug:
Xxx


----------



## Msw454

Sunny27 said:


> DH got his results back from his SA and he has low motility. I am going for my HSG on the 14th, our anniversary, to be sure my tubes are opened. If all goes well we will do an IUI our next cycle. Has anyone ever done this? Could you please tell me what to expect and what is the success rate.

I conceived my son through iui! I found it quick and painless, but some people do report cramping. My dh's first sa came back with kinda low motility, so that's why we were doing it. But the next one came back fine so idk. Either way it worked for us!


----------



## xMissChellex

jmandrews said:


> I had a weird feeling that I should take another O test tonight so I did and I got my solid smiley! This morning it was a flashing smiley. I'm really glad I took the test :happydance: I'll be ovulating in the next day or so! Yay! Going to DTD tonight!

I used those tests this cycle (under strict instructions from my OH:haha:).. I had a blank face on the thursday.. flashing on the friday morning and solid on the friday afternoon.. ovulated on the saturday evening (i get really really bad ov pains). i found them much better as i didnt get a positive IC until the saturday morning so they gave me more warning than normal :happydance:

have fun DTD :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

xMissChellex said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I had a weird feeling that I should take another O test tonight so I did and I got my solid smiley! This morning it was a flashing smiley. I'm really glad I took the test :happydance: I'll be ovulating in the next day or so! Yay! Going to DTD tonight!
> 
> I used those tests this cycle (under strict instructions from my OH:haha:).. I had a blank face on the thursday.. flashing on the friday morning and solid on the friday afternoon.. ovulated on the saturday evening (i get really really bad ov pains). i found them much better as i didnt get a positive IC until the saturday morning so they gave me more warning than normal :happydance:
> 
> have fun DTD :haha:Click to expand...

Yay thank you! I'm so glad that you got the same results. Makes me feel better that I didn't do something wrong. Haha
I get O pains sometimes but I haven't really noticed any yet so not sure when to count my actual O since I don't temp. I'm guessing sometime tonight or maybe tomorrow morning. 
Good luck!!! :dust: when are u testing?


----------



## xMissChellex

jmandrews said:


> Yay thank you! I'm so glad that you got the same results. Makes me feel better that I didn't do something wrong. Haha
> I get O pains sometimes but I haven't really noticed any yet so not sure when to count my actual O since I don't temp. I'm guessing sometime tonight or maybe tomorrow morning.
> Good luck!!! :dust: when are u testing?

the tests do take away the worry of comparing lines, but i do think they should say to test twice at day at least! i did notice on my test that once i got the solid smiley it stayed on the test for 48hours, so i couldnt test again.

ive already started testing :dohh: AF is due on saturday x


----------



## Lindreed

Get into bed ladies or wherever you like let's make some babies :D happy bding !!!

We finally get to have a break from bd haha. I am 3dpo and feeling a tad crampy tons of cm nothing weird. I do get this weird feeling but since it isn't anything I can pinpoint I don't want to get positive about it. I am so hoping pre seed did it for us this month xxx


----------



## Movinmama

Congrats msw!! Bfn again this morning. I really shouldn't have bought tests


----------



## Solstyce

Dannixo said:


> I know what your going through. My insurance did not cover infertility either. My doctor billed it under something else. I am out total cash payer for ivf as well and can not afford it. That's why we stopped treatment this month. Can't afford it anymore. Does your fs do a payment plan for ivf? Also there's a place who does payment plans for ivf if you use one of their clinics. We thought about it but the closet clinic is a 2 hour drive. The website is www.arcfertility.com


I would consider doing this if we didn't have any children. I have 2 daughters from my first marriage who are 8 and 10. I can't financially strap our family down with loans for fertility treatments that may or may not be successful when my girls have needs and will be going to college in 8 years. 

I am sad for my husband who will not have a child of his "own" because he is married to me and I have fertility issues. However, he does have my daughters that he's helped me raise for 5 years and he loves them very much and they love him and call him dad.


----------



## cnsweeney

so....I ordered some ic's on eBay . the early hcg tests. they come 10 in a pack for like $3.95 then if I get any hint of a pos. I'll go get a frer. well they came in the mail today and I'm only 6dpo and you already know what I did. I jut had to pee on one! ugh why?!?! i legitimately feel they need rehabilitation for poas addicts bahaha! anyways it was a bfn as I expected but couldn't help but get upset. I'm crazy I know lol. today would be the first possible day of even implanting so idk why I peed on the damn thing lol. plus I didn't even use fmu cuz it just came in the mail lmao. ay yi yi! my dh would shake his head if he knew I already used one . he knows are test day is Saturday and that may even be too early. I am feeling pretty crampy today hopefully that's a good sign :)


----------



## jmandrews

xMissChellex said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Yay thank you! I'm so glad that you got the same results. Makes me feel better that I didn't do something wrong. Haha
> I get O pains sometimes but I haven't really noticed any yet so not sure when to count my actual O since I don't temp. I'm guessing sometime tonight or maybe tomorrow morning.
> Good luck!!! :dust: when are u testing?
> 
> the tests do take away the worry of comparing lines, but i do think they should say to test twice at day at least! i did notice on my test that once i got the solid smiley it stayed on the test for 48hours, so i couldnt test again.
> 
> ive already started testing :dohh: AF is due on saturday xClick to expand...

It def does. I noticed that. If u test again after that it will think you are starting a new cycle. I guess I'll just have to keep BDing to make sure we catch the egg. :) 
Good luck!!! Hope u get your BFP!


----------



## cnsweeney

is it just me or is our thread pretty dead tonight?! haha. anyways ladies I've posted a pic of my attempted chart lol. notice I only have 7 or 8 bullets. I didn't regularly temp but I've put in the days I did. I'm still not very familiar with these things so what do u guys think? does a chart tell if your possibly pregnant? and idea what day I ovulated? and how long before a period does your temp typically drop back down? thanks gals! ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## countrygirl3

Cnsweeney - I love it!! I went on here JUST to check your opk updates .. But pregnancy treats are even more exciting. You are sooo funny, I love it! Have a great night :)


----------



## Movinmama

cnsweeney said:


> is it just me or is our thread pretty dead tonight?! haha. anyways ladies I've posted a pic of my attempted chart lol. notice I only have 7 or 8 bullets. I didn't regularly temp but I've put in the days I did. I'm still not very familiar with these things so what do u guys think? does a chart tell if your possibly pregnant? and idea what day I ovulated? and how long before a period does your temp typically drop back down? thanks gals! ;)

A daily temp would be better. I'd say you arnt going to get your af in the next 2 days but that's all I can tell.


----------



## confuzion

cnsweeney said:


> is it just me or is our thread pretty dead tonight?! haha. anyways ladies I've posted a pic of my attempted chart lol. notice I only have 7 or 8 bullets. I didn't regularly temp but I've put in the days I did. I'm still not very familiar with these things so what do u guys think? does a chart tell if your possibly pregnant? and idea what day I ovulated? and how long before a period does your temp typically drop back down? thanks gals! ;)

Looks to me like you def ovulated CD14 based on the temperature spike. 
And it's not the same for everyone but mine USUALLY drops the day before AF. A chart won't tell you if you're pregnant unless you have 18 days of high temps.


----------



## cnsweeney

ah okay ! I'm still learning these things! lol & yeah I wish I would have temped daily but I really kinda did it only when I felt like it and the thermometer was within reach haha! if I don't get a bfp I'll def do it next month! thanks  hoping my temp stays up. 18 days is a long time ! lol. is that for longer cycles? my lp is only 14 days so an hpt would tell me before a chart would lol. glad I can confirm my o day though


----------



## cnsweeney

countrygirl3 said:


> Cnsweeney - I love it!! I went on here JUST to check your opk updates .. But pregnancy treats are even more exciting. You are sooo funny, I love it! Have a great night :)

haha thank you! & oh, don't think I haven't peed on one of those today too! haha . it was still pretty dark but I wouldn't consider it a positive. the test line was lighter than the control. I'm beginning to have line eye! I have to stare at these things a million times before I make my mind up what they are. I will def. use digi's in the future! lol


----------



## Movinmama

cnsweeney said:


> ah okay ! I'm still learning these things! lol & yeah I wish I would have temped daily but I really kinda did it only when I felt like it and the thermometer was within reach haha! if I don't get a bfp I'll def do it next month! thanks  hoping my temp stays up. 18 days is a long time ! lol. is that for longer cycles? my lp is only 14 days so an hpt would tell me before a chart would lol. glad I can confirm my o day though

Temping is awesome to determine when ovulation occurred opks can't show you the whole story. But a frer will tell you your ego is Prego before your temp chart. 18 days is the norm


----------



## Movinmama

Oh the cramping back burn and nausea! Make it stop make it stop. Almost lost my cookies while making dinner. Still can't eat.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I've read that it's almost unheard of to have an 18 day luteal phase. So if you have it, you're pregnant. 

But if you know your luteal phase length I'd say 15 days of high temps and no bleeding would seal the deal :)


----------



## Jenn95

So....Like I posted I tested on the 6th (13dpo) and got bfn :/ but AF was due the 7th/8th (deppending if this is a month my cycle is 29days or 30 days) so I didnt get AF (yesterday the 8th) sooo... I am either 2 days late or 1 day laye. Either way im late! I am trying not to get my hopes up but...I have a question, I really hope you girls can help! Here it is... I think I had IB at 9dpo and I tested 13dpo... And I got a bfn :( but I "feel" pregnant! (Sorry if tmi)... I have been having some symptoms I NEVER get with AF.... I wont go through every day since O...but... Today I have been dizzy, very gassy (never get), bloated, slight on and of cramps/pulling feeling, BAD lower back pain almost like a pulling/pinching/burning pain, and NO boob soreness. So "IF" these are pregnancy symptoms wouldnt I have gotten bfp at 13dpo especially "IF" that was IB at 9dpo?? I am late even though its a day I still am, but... Im so incredibly scared to test again! I feel im setting myself up for disappointment! Could this just be the :witch: on her way!? :( ugh...TTC is so hard! I wish it could be as easy as movies/shows make it seem! Good luck to everyone else!! :dust:


----------



## cnsweeney

awh I'm sorry these couple of days are messing with you! the ib like bleeding and dizziness def. sound like preg. symptoms. however , typically u would have a bfp by now. but I have also heard of people getting a bfp after period was late even when they got negatives before that. everyone develops hcg at different levels and paces so maybe a bfp is working its way to you :) fx'd ! just give it a day or 2 and see if the witch shows up


----------



## Lindreed

Symptoms sound so good so exciting ladies !! My hopes are a bit dashed. I haven't temped this cycle but this morning when I woke up (4dpo) I decided to take my temp for the heck of it . It was 97.55. Super super low... That doesn't seem right !? That was my temp before my last af visited so I know it is low and just under coverline. I did get two days of pos opks and the usual ovulation symptoms. Now I am terrified I geared up to ovulate and didnt!? I ovulated last month though just fine and this month seemed the same... Now I wish is had temped all the way through. 

Any other reasons why my temp would be that low at 4dpo!? 

There is my rant lol. How is everyone else feeling ??


----------



## Dannixo

Finally got my + opk this morning. First time I've ovulated this late in my cycle. Not expecting much since it's a natural cycle.


----------



## teacup

Good luck Danni! I hope you catch that egg! xx

Well I still haven't tested but with the miscarriage last cycle I probably should wait a bit longer in case I ovulated late. My opks ran out on cycle day 21 and I didn't get a positive so not even sure if I ovulated at all. No major symptoms at the moment apart from increased cm (which is very unusual for me on cycle day 32!) and the odd twinge in my uterus now and again. 

I think I'll test on Saturday 11th (cycle day 34). :thumbup:


----------



## Navygrrl

:witch: arrived this morning. I'm not really surprised. Eh, maybe I'll get a Valentine's Day bfp. I'm just getting meh about everything now.


----------



## Lindreed

Navygrrl sorry to hear this sending hugs your way but plz keep your head up. Your bfp could be a valentines say bfp who knows and wouldn't that be amazing ! Moving forward in feb you will have tons of ladies in your boat wishing and crossing fingers with you because it is a struggle so many share ! Which is actually comforting because your not alone :) I am ttc cycle 5 and last month I was feeling so down... It always happens though that after af my spirits get hopeful again and I start to get excited to give it another go.

Tomorrow is a new day, after af you will be feeling refreshed ! Take time for yourself have baths and some wine and time with those you care about. Get rejuvenated again xo 

Hugs :).


----------



## cnsweeney

I'm sorry navygirl :( good luck Danni! lindreed I'm not sure because I'm still new to charting but my baseline is like 97.2 or something so I naturally have a low temp.anything in the 98's would be high for me. which I'm pretty close to now at 97.99. wish u had temped this month but its ok I've only sporadically done it lol. fx'd it's not your af and your just Having low temps this month


----------



## Sunny27

Good luck Danni and sorry AF got you Navygirl.

:wave:Morning Ladies, I am in a better mood today after getting the news about DH sperm motility. I've been hearing things about Robitussin to try and help the spermy:spermy:. Has anyone tried of heard of this helping in TTC and can someone tell me what is normal sperm motility. I am getting different answers online.


----------



## Lindreed

I sure hope it isn't af either lol ! That would give me a 4 day lp ... Which I am really doubting. I think either I did not ovulate and just had a surge ( hope not) or for some reason who knows my temp dipped. I should just throw that thermometer away !!! It's really bad for me :D how are you doing as far as symptoms?? Anything new?


----------



## cnsweeney

yeah a 4 day lp is almost unheard of lol.
as far as symptoms go for me .. nothing really. had a headache last night. don't have cramps so far today. had a minor episode of nausea last night . but I don't wanna look to hard into it. I took another hpt (have plenty of them!) this morning and it was a bfn . but I'm only 7dpo lol. I also took my LAST opk! thank goodness those things are gone! I'm tired of interpreting them! lol . I'm gonna post a pic of it. to me it looks negative but I'm not sure if the test line at 7dpo is supposed to be that dark.


----------



## cnsweeney

see.. this was my last and final opk this month . still looks kinda dark . but it's negative right? maybe I just have high lh levels. before I ovulated the test line was barely there though. the first day I took one there was actually no line at all and I threw it away.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lindreed

Yes post a pic ! 7dpo is supppper early for sure so that is probably why bfn !! I have my fx for you and I have a good feeling !!!! Hoping both of us have a good month :):) I'm feeling more positive than usual. My light at the end of the tunnel is a nice glass of wine should af show. Not wanting that but have to look on the bright side :D I won't test until 8dpo but who knows I might throw a few opks in there for torture !


----------



## Navygrrl

Robitussin doesn't actually help motility. The main ingredient in Robitussin - guanifesin - thins out mucus throughout your body. This includes cervical mucus. Thinning the cervical mucus can make it easier for sperm to pass through the cervix, since thick mucus will hinder the sperm.


----------



## cnsweeney

lindreed that sounds like a good mindset! wine if af shows. I may just have to look at it that way too! haha. fx'd for you too! I posted a pic before you posted your last post, I believe we were posting at the same time lol


----------



## Lindreed

I think so too I was reading your post and looked at the pic and now I am seriously questioning whether I replied to you about it in my head... And not on here haha ! I had to re load the page ( pregnancy brain??? I HOPE)lol 

Anyways that pic is SO interesting to me. To be totally honest before o I just barely get squinter lines and a usual test line of course, during my surge I get blazing strong opks just amazing then after I go back to almost zero line. This is why yours are so Interesting to me !! I mean, if I tested and my opks were that dark... I would get pretty excited and I think you should let yourself be either way! I am sure there are scientific explanations as to why that is happening to you but I want to think bfp !! I know people say don't do an opk after your pos opk but who the heck cares :D . I'm excited for you!! I'm gonna do an opk later haha x I'm only 4dpo though....


----------



## cnsweeney

haha lets hope it's pregnancy brain! & yeah I've never had this before so I'm confused. lol. I heard that an hpt would be positive before an opk would to indicate pregnancy so I don't wanna get too excited . I'm just hoping nothing's wrong. I've looked it up online and all it says is its a sign of pcos which I'm pretty sure I don't have. I just had a laparoscopy done on dec 3rd and they had to remove a cyst but pcos usually has a string of tiny cysts on your ovaries. plus pcos people typically have irregular cycles and mine is very normal. so who the heck knows! lol. plus my chart (even though its half-ass) shows I ovulated on cd 14 so idk why my lh levels would still be up. I'm clearly confused but fx'd!


----------



## cnsweeney

post a pic of your opk later on! ;)


----------



## Lindreed

Well I am kind of there with ya.. With my super low temp makes me worry I actually did not ovulate and my cycles have been wonky since mirena removed from 29 down to sometimes only 23 day cycles :( . If af shows in less than ten days I am going to worry about pcos as well or a short lp or something... I worry ! I guess we will see bit lets be positive together :)


----------



## cnsweeney

I am pretty positive I ovulated though. idk what else would cause the temperature spike and the super positive opk's on cd 13/14 if I hadn't. the only thing that keeps me hopeful is that the opk's I'm taking now are considered negative and are not as dark as my o day was so I'm hoping that means something. I'm trying to be positive !  I mean we have both had multiple pregnancies before (right?) my last was actually just in August . ( mc @ 8wks, had just started a new job so I blame stress :( ) so I'm not sure how pcos works but I would imagine I wouldn't have been such a fertile mertyl over the past 5 years if I had it. plus my doc didn't suspect it when I had my lap. hmm.. fx'd for both of us! maybe our bodies are just whacky right now


----------



## cnsweeney

so I have challenged myself to not pee on any more sticks until Monday ! oh god....


----------



## cnsweeney

sorry for my 3rd post in a row but I've noticed 2 new symptoms and thought I'd share (sorry if its tmi) ! I googled them to see if they were early preg. symptoms and all sites say they are. first .. for the past couple of days I have had a creamy white discharge. like it would show on my panties and was rather annoying. I don't ever get discharge like that after I ovulate. at least not since I was a hormonal teenager lol. second.. you know those little bumps around the areola of your nipple? some people have them some don't. I do. but they are small and only have a few. well today I noticed more and there is one that is most certainly enlarged and tender. read that this is also a sign of early pregnancy so I'm hopeful!


----------



## Dannixo

Navygrrl said:


> :witch: arrived this morning. I'm not really surprised. Eh, maybe I'll get a Valentine's Day bfp. I'm just getting meh about everything now.

I'm sorry dear. Hope to see you in the February thread!


----------



## Movinmama

Not going to test till Saturday (if I can hold off) not feeling like af is coming but I'll be late tomorrow. Shrug


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

My temps dipped super low and went back up this morning, I'm holding onto hope that I'm O'ing super early and will be testing with you ladies this month!

Movinmama - Fingers crossed for Saturday!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh my gosh Lenka, how on earth did I miss your bfp!! Congratulations girl!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and your brewing little one:hugs:


----------



## Monjon07

I am thinking I may be preggers, but overall Im confused. I want some advice as to when I should test because my period has been all over the place especially with the last one starting dec 13 and lasting only 4 days (Im normally 7 days) and I think I experienced a chemical pregnancy last try because I was well over 10-12 days late when af finally came.

Now the oddest thing has happened to me; I usually have sore breast when af is about to come but they are not very sore at all it just a little pain more annoying then anything else. Last week sometime (tmi warning) I had a big blob of egg white consistency cm come out of me when I went to the restroom. Jan 6 for the first time ever I had brown spotting and it lasted till about Wednesday, very light not even filling a panty liner. Now I am experiencing mild nausea, slight cramps, bloating, gas, burping, tired and dizziness here and there. I have been super emotional; having no patience for anything and quite down. I don't know when Im due for AF, when I ovulated, or anything since my period went wacko on me. What do you all think?

Sorry for long post, but I am hoping DH and me can finally celebrate a bfp!


----------



## Lindreed

Ladies I have symtoms to report too first time I have had " real" legitimate symptoms. At work I felt weird cramps again wayyy different than anything I have felt before... I arrived home and all of a sudden pretty odd tight pelvic cramps and some sharp ones too, then I stood up and cm just poured out tmi... This is completely different I have never had this... I got really worried and grabbed a tissue and there was tons... Still now with tight cramps... I am really wondering what this could be. At 4-5 dpo it couldn't possibly be implantation !??? It also couldn't be af.. I am so confused and a bit worried too....


----------



## Movinmama

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> My temps dipped super low and went back up this morning, I'm holding onto hope that I'm O'ing super early and will be testing with you ladies this month!
> 
> Movinmama - Fingers crossed for Saturday!

That sounds like ovulation!


----------



## Movinmama

Monjon07 said:


> I am thinking I may be preggers, but overall Im confused. I want some advice as to when I should test because my period has been all over the place especially with the last one starting dec 13 and lasting only 4 days (Im normally 7 days) and I think I experienced a chemical pregnancy last try because I was well over 10-12 days late when af finally came.
> 
> Now the oddest thing has happened to me; I usually have sore breast when af is about to come but they are not very sore at all it just a little pain more annoying then anything else. Last week sometime (tmi warning) I had a big blob of egg white consistency cm come out of me when I went to the restroom. Jan 6 for the first time ever I had brown spotting and it lasted till about Wednesday, very light not even filling a panty liner. Now I am experiencing mild nausea, slight cramps, bloating, gas, burping, tired and dizziness here and there. I have been super emotional; having no patience for anything and quite down. I don't know when Im due for AF, when I ovulated, or anything since my period went wacko on me. What do you all think?
> 
> Sorry for long post, but I am hoping DH and me can finally celebrate a bfp!

Okay you could test tomorrow but a bfp still might not show up till jam 12... You can always go for a blood test good luck.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Monjon07 said:


> I am thinking I may be preggers, but overall Im confused. I want some advice as to when I should test because my period has been all over the place especially with the last one starting dec 13 and lasting only 4 days (Im normally 7 days) and I think I experienced a chemical pregnancy last try because I was well over 10-12 days late when af finally came.
> 
> Now the oddest thing has happened to me; I usually have sore breast when af is about to come but they are not very sore at all it just a little pain more annoying then anything else. Last week sometime (tmi warning) I had a big blob of egg white consistency cm come out of me when I went to the restroom. Jan 6 for the first time ever I had brown spotting and it lasted till about Wednesday, very light not even filling a panty liner. Now I am experiencing mild nausea, slight cramps, bloating, gas, burping, tired and dizziness here and there. I have been super emotional; having no patience for anything and quite down. I don't know when Im due for AF, when I ovulated, or anything since my period went wacko on me. What do you all think?
> 
> Sorry for long post, but I am hoping DH and me can finally celebrate a bfp!

That's hard to tell since you're not sure when you're due for af. Whenever you test I hope you get your bfp though!



Movinmama said:


> That sounds like ovulation!

Thank you! My temp yesterday morning was taken about 45 minutes earlier than my usual time so my chart isn't perfect, but there is still an obvious rise from the temp two days ago to today so hopefully this is O! Can't wait to see what tomorrows is :)


----------



## cnsweeney

Lindreed said:


> Ladies I have symtoms to report too first time I have had " real" legitimate symptoms. At work I felt weird cramps again wayyy different than anything I have felt before... I arrived home and all of a sudden pretty odd tight pelvic cramps and some sharp ones too, then I stood up and cm just poured out tmi... This is completely different I have never had this... I got really worried and grabbed a tissue and there was tons... Still now with tight cramps... I am really wondering what this could be. At 4-5 dpo it couldn't possibly be implantation !??? It also couldn't be af.. I am so confused and a bit worried too....

was it bloody or white? I've been having a lot of white cm..


----------



## cnsweeney

also lindreed I know you said your chart dipped down.. I wonder if you're just having a whacky cycle ? :(


----------



## Lindreed

Ughhh !! I don't know !! I know my body well though and this is not the norm... It had a teeny and I mean teeny blood spot . I am just under two weeks away from af though. I really don't know all I can do is wait. I am just hoping this weirdness is a bfp . I feel so different ... How are u this evening ? Will u keep doing opks lol !?!? Now I'm going to want to see one every day from you !! I am not a good influence ...


----------



## cnsweeney

haha no. unfortunately I am out of opk's now which is probably a good thing! lol.


----------



## jmandrews

Just wondering if any one knows if being sick can affect my odds of conceiving. I started coming down with a cold 4 days ago. Today's seems to be my worst day. I feel horrible. Super congested, bad cough, runny/itchy nose, and sore throat. My sinuses are killing me. I haven't slept in 3 days. I'm miserable. Horrible timing since it's been right when I'm ovulating. Also I hope taking meds won't hurt my chances. I had to take something because I haven't slept in days. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

4 days of + opk! 
Argh so frustrating!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry jmandrews, I don't know for sure. But I don't see why it would. If you are still up for BDing, I don't see how it could harm the process :shrug:


----------



## jmandrews

Well today I haven't felt good enough for BDing. The last time we did was Wednesday morning. If i feel better tomorrow we will. Just hope we did enough. Only time will tell. Thanks though.


----------



## bluefish1980

Ladies, please help.

I am due for ovulation around Sunday - Wednesday. However, when testing this morning I had as positive on 1 test and a negative on another! Plus, my temp went down slightly.

Any ideas?
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dannixo

bluefish1980 said:


> Ladies, please help.
> 
> I am due for ovulation around Sunday - Wednesday. However, when testing this morning I had as positive on 1 test and a negative on another! Plus, my temp went down slightly.
> 
> Any ideas?

I would go with the positive on the clear blue. Same brand I use and it's never been wrong.


----------



## pootle33

bluefish1980 said:


> Ladies, please help.
> 
> I am due for ovulation around Sunday - Wednesday. However, when testing this morning I had as positive on 1 test and a negative on another! Plus, my temp went down slightly.
> 
> Any ideas?

I would echo that - my clear blue smiley face helped me get my BFP - the day before I had been low fertility and went straight to smiley face.


----------



## pootle33

Plus it's 24-36 hours I think so could be indicating ov on Saturday night which is not far off you're thinking.


----------



## pootle33

Monjon07 said:


> I am thinking I may be preggers, but overall Im confused. I want some advice as to when I should test because my period has been all over the place especially with the last one starting dec 13 and lasting only 4 days (Im normally 7 days) and I think I experienced a chemical pregnancy last try because I was well over 10-12 days late when af finally came.
> 
> Now the oddest thing has happened to me; I usually have sore breast when af is about to come but they are not very sore at all it just a little pain more annoying then anything else. Last week sometime (tmi warning) I had a big blob of egg white consistency cm come out of me when I went to the restroom. Jan 6 for the first time ever I had brown spotting and it lasted till about Wednesday, very light not even filling a panty liner. Now I am experiencing mild nausea, slight cramps, bloating, gas, burping, tired and dizziness here and there. I have been super emotional; having no patience for anything and quite down. I don't know when Im due for AF, when I ovulated, or anything since my period went wacko on me. What do you all think?
> 
> Sorry for long post, but I am hoping DH and me can finally celebrate a bfp!

I had 2 days brown spotting about 4 days before AF due which then went away. At same time had dizziness on and off over the same time. Got BFP day before AF due. Your symptoms sound very promising - good luck


----------



## Lindreed

Jmandrews I wouldn't worry! Last thing you need while sick anyways is worry and stress too! Lots of people have become accidentally pregnant under tons of craZy circumstances. Your body has a way of taking care of itself when you can't/ won't. Give yourself some down time with baths and relaxation and rest maybe take a day off for me time :) take care of yourself :D


----------



## Navygrrl

Also, being sick can also delay ovulation, especially if you've had a fever.


----------



## xMissChellex

bluefish1980 said:


> Ladies, please help.
> 
> I am due for ovulation around Sunday - Wednesday. However, when testing this morning I had as positive on 1 test and a negative on another! Plus, my temp went down slightly.
> 
> Any ideas?

is this the dual ov test? I would trust it if it is.. it picked up my early ov this cycle and digi opks never normally work for me:flower:


----------



## Navygrrl

Dannixo said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> :witch: arrived this morning. I'm not really surprised. Eh, maybe I'll get a Valentine's Day bfp. I'm just getting meh about everything now.
> 
> I'm sorry dear. Hope to see you in the February thread!Click to expand...

I'll be there. :)


----------



## Movinmama

Monjon- have you tested?

lindreed- are you MN? thats my home state! My kids are figure skaters but my son will start hockey once he masters his basics backward one foot glides and edging. Glad to know another Ice mama!


Caved and tested last night with a 1 hour hold. (i know i know) According to my Cp and cm and opks i think im 12 dpo today (really wish i would have temped this month *smacks forhead*) Well normally my AF starts like clockwork on 11dpo. No signs of AF. Lots of Cm today. Very HIgh very soft cervix. SMH i just dont know what to think. I just really need to vent and maybe get some support. I took zumba and a muscle class yesterday and my uterus was aching like crazy and i even wore a liner just in case. I felt very wet so i though AF was here. No such luck. and ache is gone. Id honestly be very happy to see AF. My hubby works away and if i am pregnant this cycle he wont be home for the birth. okay just going to go cry now...just cause i feel like it.


----------



## cnsweeney

hopefulfor1st said:


> 4 days of + opk!
> Argh so frustrating!

I sent you a private message


----------



## cnsweeney

well ladies I tried to hold out testing until Monday but yeah right lol. I'm 8dpo and its still a bfn. trying not to get discouraged . I know it's still early. I just feel like I would see something even the day faintest of a line but its def. blank white.


----------



## Movinmama

How dark can an evap line be?


----------



## Movinmama

[URL=https://s1288.photobucket.com/user/sarahreekie5/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsc914a3ad.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b493/sarahreekie5/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsc914a3ad.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

My possible evap..???


----------



## cnsweeney

that looks like a bfp movinmama!!


----------



## Movinmama

It's after the time limit... : / silly for looking after time limit.


----------



## confuzion

That is no evap. It's the start of a BFP! Even after the time limit. It's pink. I think if you test tomorrow or in two days you'll get a blaring BFP!


----------



## floridamomma

That's a very distinct line hon!! I saw watch it, looks like you might a have a little one snuggling in there


----------



## Movinmama

Oh man! Wait till tomorrow? No willpower must hold pee for 4 hrs. Thanx for the response ladies! Still think it's an evap.


----------



## cnsweeney

well let us know when you re test!


----------



## Movinmama

cnsweeney said:


> well let us know when you re test!

Oh ill let you know for sure. You guys are the only ones i can talk to about this! My husband wont be home till February, he works a stressful dangerous job so i cant even talk to him about maybe being prego. Hes so emotional it would compromise his safety. Im trying not to post a thousand thoughts on this thread. Sorry im a bit self absorbed. How is everyone else today? where are you in your cycles? any possible weird symptoms?:hugs:


----------



## cnsweeney

if you don't mind me asking , is your dh in the military? I hope you get your bfp! I'm still the same as far as symptoms go and got a bfn this am at 8dpo


----------



## DreamlnOfBaby

MovinMomma- Congrats on your possible BFP! FX for you! 

CNSweeney- I tested at 9DPO yesterday and got a BFN too. :/ I'm testing again tomorrow! Best of luck to you! Baby Dust!


----------



## Movinmama

No he is no military. He does tests on the pipeline in alaska, which require him to work 50+ feet off the ground in very bad weather conditions. He does not work with oil he works to maintain the the pipes to prevent spills and such. He is gone for 3-4 weeks then home for 2-3 weeks. A bfn at 8/9 dpo is discouraging, but if you do a search here many ladies will get a BFN 9-12dpo then BOOM 13/14 dpo BFP!! Ive got 30 mins till i test again.. must find something to clean.


----------



## confuzion

Lol aww movinmama. Can't wait to see your new test!! I still think the last one was a BFP!


----------



## Lindreed

Wahoo movin mama !!!! Congrats this is so exciting can't wait to see it get darker !!

Cbssweeney do not get down on yourself there is still TONS of time !!! 

Symptoms? Meh still cramping at least I didn't drown in my cm like last night, so weird and freaky !! Hoping these weird cramps are a good sign but I'm feeling super energetic and eager for the weekend :) 

Hope you ladies are in a good place today fx !


----------



## jmandrews

bluefish1980 said:


> Ladies, please help.
> 
> I am due for ovulation around Sunday - Wednesday. However, when testing this morning I had as positive on 1 test and a negative on another! Plus, my temp went down slightly.
> 
> Any ideas?

That's a positive for sure! Get to BDing! :) just keep BDing through the weekend and next weeky to be sure.


----------



## jmandrews

Movinmama said:


> [URL=https://s1288.photobucket.com/user/sarahreekie5/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsc914a3ad.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b493/sarahreekie5/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsc914a3ad.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> My possible evap..???


Congrats!!!! So excited for your BFP!!!


----------



## Movinmama

So i took a Up and Up with a 3 hr hold. BFN. I know this brand isnt as sensitive so if no AF by monday ill Re-test. Thanks for the encouraging words and good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Monjon07

pootle33 said:


> Monjon07 said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking I may be preggers, but overall Im confused. I want some advice as to when I should test because my period has been all over the place especially with the last one starting dec 13 and lasting only 4 days (Im normally 7 days) and I think I experienced a chemical pregnancy last try because I was well over 10-12 days late when af finally came.
> 
> Now the oddest thing has happened to me; I usually have sore breast when af is about to come but they are not very sore at all it just a little pain more annoying then anything else. Last week sometime (tmi warning) I had a big blob of egg white consistency cm come out of me when I went to the restroom. Jan 6 for the first time ever I had brown spotting and it lasted till about Wednesday, very light not even filling a panty liner. Now I am experiencing mild nausea, slight cramps, bloating, gas, burping, tired and dizziness here and there. I have been super emotional; having no patience for anything and quite down. I don't know when Im due for AF, when I ovulated, or anything since my period went wacko on me. What do you all think?
> 
> Sorry for long post, but I am hoping DH and me can finally celebrate a bfp!
> 
> I had 2 days brown spotting about 4 days before AF due which then went away. At same time had dizziness on and off over the same time. Got BFP day before AF due. Your symptoms sound very promising - good luckClick to expand...

Well thats good to know! Well I woke up this morning and I am bleeding again, but its very light still. Thought it was AF but its well into the afternoon and no heavy bleeding yet. Its weird because this tends to happen when me and dh BD. The day after I begin to bleed like clockwork if I am close to my period. Its as if it causes my period to start. Could that mean sex during 2ww is not a good idea for me?


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hey ladies I disappear for couple of days and loose track on whats happening!

Congratulations on any BFP 

Movin mamma I really hope it is a BFP it is quite a strong line.

Lindreed think I mentioned to you on last thread about how similar our cycles have been mine went from 28 gradually down to 22. This month was expecting it to be shorter but didnt ovulate till CD 13 and had 16 day LP which is my record! going to see how this month unfolds then maybe get an appointment. By looking at my charts I seem to be ovulating every month but wackiness of length is starting to worry me. 
When I wrote the other day AF ended up being 4 days late which I have never had knew it wasn't to be but you always have that little bit of hope. Wed morning I was away to test I collected my sample then as sitting felt strange and had a large amount of blood it was as if I pulled the plug (sorry for TMI) I have had 2 really heavy days and today just a bit of spotting first thing, then went to toilet and had big blob of like EWCM ???? no blood. This TTC after 8 year gap is not easy!!!

I have my fingers crossed for you and all the other lovely ladies. I am hoping to still get a test date in before Feb depending on ovulation hopefully get a test in few days before my birthday


----------



## Lindreed

Hi long time no see !! Glad to hear you are keeping positive x this cycle has been so weird for me. Unlike any other so I am waiting in limbo. One minute I feel I will get a bfp, the next I am convinced I won't lol :) I wonder what is up with the blood slash ewcm !!?? Let me know what comes of it !? Are you doing anything different this cycle? I ovulated way early, by at least 3 or 4 days so I am expecting a short cycle, another 23 Ish days :( or a bfp? :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Movinmama you shouldn't open the test, the instructions say a positive isn't accurate if you do so


----------



## hopefulfor1st

cnsweeney said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 4 days of + opk!
> Argh so frustrating!
> 
> I sent you a private messageClick to expand...


I don't have any new messages :/


----------



## TryingInCO

AF got me, grrrrr!! I think I had a chemical though because on evening of 13dpo I had faint BFP and on 14dpo, but on 15dpo it was lighter instead of getting darker and then today at 16dpo I got AF. Good luck to everyone!! See y'all in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Lindreed

I've clawed a few tests Open, whatever makes me happy lol :) whether its good or not hehe :):) have to feed the poas addiction ! :D


----------



## Jenn95

Hey have not been on here in a day or two...wow missed a lot!
For those of you that the :witch: got I'm so very sorry! :hugs: and hopefully Feb will be your month! :dust:

I only saw movinmama's bfp so congratulations on that!!! Wishing you a very very happy and healthy nine months! Same to all the other bfp!!

Those of you in limbo (still waiting) welcome to the club! Lol...We'll last time I tested was 13dpo (the 6th) and got bfn :( it's now the 10th AF is 3 days late. I was having bad lower back pain and cramps two nights ago. I really thought AF was coming...but nothing cramps stopped all together...and now I have minimal back pain. My question is this (May have way tmi and may confuse the heck out of you!) soooo I was supposed to ovulate the 24th or 25th so I dtd on the 23rd. So if I ovulated on time..I would be three days late...but if the spotting I had at 9dpo was in fact ovulation spotting...then technically AF isn't due yet until the 14th... But I know that's crazy thinking since my cycle is 29/30 days...it's late. So hm.... Is there any other reason *besides* IB or ovulation spotting that I would have spotting (sorry way tmi) not even spotting like specks of blood mixed with cm when I went to wipe? I'm confused sorry if I confused anyone! I'm going crazy!! I'm 18dpo tomorrow...AF will be 4 days late. If no sign of her by morning I will test. I'm very doubtful I think it's going to be bfn :( 

Dust to all! :dust:


----------



## Lindreed

Sometimes when we bd later in my cm I can find the teensiest bit of blood not sure why. Could it have been that?


----------



## Beeptime

Popping back in to say hi. Congrats Movinmama!! Otherthan that, I don't really know what's going on in the thread. 

I'm now 14dpo, one day late, DH MADE me test last night even though I really didn't want to -BFN. I cried and yelled at him. Oops. I was being pretty irrational. Anyway, I don't really feel much. no symptoms, no pms either (except for crying a lot lately), but am expecting a late AF. I'm annoyed more than anything. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Lindreed

Hey you been looking out for you and no sign !! Needed your humor !:) well I hope at stays away as long as possible. Many people don't get a bfp until a few days late so don't lost hope!! Lately I have been nutty with my husband too and overly emotional. Poor guy :) so glad he is excited for you to get a bfp !! He just wants the surprise as much as you, I love that :D fx for you beep and husband :)


----------



## Kittycat155

I am breaking out in a blistery rash on my arm-I had that With MC, got BFP in May and MC in July. I did NOTHING that should make a rash appear. Last time I was cleaning A LOT with many chemicals so thought it was a reaction. 

They are TINY blister looking with no pain. Now the pain in boobs, that is something else. I napped and it woke me up again.


----------



## Beeptime

Thanks lindreed! I haven't lost any hope, I didn't really have hope to begin with. I really wish AF would just get on with it so that we can start another cycle. As much as I hate that women are the only ones that have to deal with monthly periods and the pain and hassle that comes along with them, our poor men have to deal with the monthly emotional beating... so i guess that evens the field a bit.? Poor DHs. There's been times that I've been soooo mean and PMSy he said " I know you're PMSing, but I'm not your enemy okay?" I felt so bad. It's totally something that I can't control... Like I don't even know how such mean things come out of my mouth sometimes. He has been wanting a baby since before I did so this has been an excruciating wait for him too. He's also 6 years older than me, so his biological clock has been telling him "BABY TIME" for longer. :( He wants me to take another test tonight before I have my wine... but I don't wannnnnt toooooooo!!!! Beep doesn't want me to either. She's sitting on the back of the couch by my shoulder and she definitely said not to test.


----------



## Movinmama

Let's all remember not out till witch attacks . Yes I realize after the fact I shouldn't break it open... Whoops hehe


----------



## Lindreed

I just had half a glass too , I'm not abandoning it all together yet. Sometimes ya just need your wine lol.

I agree with you about dhs. I am very nutty around af and now even more so assuming I am always pregnant. Now when I say I think I am I am sure he feels bad for me :( he wants it badly as well but if I am pmsing I call him out on not trying as hard as me even though I know damn well he does !! It's just an emotional roller coaster that has its ups and downs but what can you do? I think this has brought us even closer over time which I love. If he can stand by me ttc, he can make it through anything !! He jokes with his work friends about my " pee cups and sticks" lol...

As far as your af I know what you mean. At a certain point I start feeling the same just wishing she would happen so I can relax and get on with it !!! When she shows I end up being surprisingly relieved .

Still... I hope she doesn't for you, or me lol !!


----------



## cnsweeney

hopefulfor1st said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 4 days of + opk!
> Argh so frustrating!
> 
> I sent you a private message Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any new messages :/Click to expand...

hmm.. I tried sending it again did u get it? lol


----------



## cnsweeney

damn these Internet cheapies! they have to come like a million in a pack ! now I'm compulsively pregnancy testing! :( took another tonight and still a bfn. haha. duh . but I'm just hopeful I haven't implanted yet and that's why it's a bfn. we shall see :/


----------



## cnsweeney

also.. I went shopping with my 4 yr old tonight. had to do some retail therapy after all this ttc mess! then I came back to reality lol. when I got home we ordered pizza and popped in a movie. I also got some chocolate ice cream for my little girl and me. I love Fridays  haha. the only day I don't feel bad about eating horribly! lol. anyhow... when I was eating the ice cream dh said to me 'you're pregnant'. and anytime I even minorly snap at him for something he says 'you're pregnant'. I yelled at him tonight and told him to stop. it's gonna make it harder if I'm not:( idk if I filled anyone in but my daughter is from a previous relationship . and dh has no children of his own (even though he considers her his) and he is 30 while I'm only 24 so he is more than ready. we've been pregnant twice the past year both on the first month trying ( lost both :/ ) and I guess he thinks its just that easy all the time. ha! seems this time is giving us a run for our money! lol. but I had a ruptured cyst in nov which I'm sure caused me not to ovulate. then I had surgery to remove the cyst in December which prob. caused me to not ovulate again and idk if this month I'm good to go or not. that cyst caused awful pain during bd'ing and its gone now which I'm so thankful for! all pain is gone in fact . fingers crossed I'm good to go again ! sorry for my lengthy post lol


----------



## stephj25

I'm testing tomorrow now...scared to get a bfn :(


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

stephj25 said:


> I'm testing tomorrow now...scared to get a bfn :(

Fingers crossed for you!:hugs:


----------



## stephj25

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow now...scared to get a bfn :(
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!:hugs:Click to expand...

thank you, I've started spotting like a light brown pink colour so I'm expecting it to turn to AF shortly. I hate the waiting. Good luck to all ladies on here xx


----------



## Lindreed

cnsweeney said:


> also.. I went shopping with my 4 yr old tonight. had to do some retail therapy after all this ttc mess! then I came back to reality lol. when I got home we ordered pizza and popped in a movie. I also got some chocolate ice cream for my little girl and me. I love Fridays  haha. the only day I don't feel bad about eating horribly! lol. anyhow... when I was eating the ice cream dh said to me 'you're pregnant'. and anytime I even minorly snap at him for something he says 'you're pregnant'. I yelled at him tonight and told him to stop. it's gonna make it harder if I'm not:( idk if I filled anyone in but my daughter is from a previous relationship . and dh has no children of his own (even though he considers her his) and he is 30 while I'm only 24 so he is more than ready. we've been pregnant twice the past year both on the first month trying ( lost both :/ ) and I guess he thinks its just that easy all the time. ha! seems this time is giving us a run for our money! lol. but I had a ruptured cyst in nov which I'm sure caused me not to ovulate. then I had surgery to remove the cyst in December which prob. caused me to not ovulate again and idk if this month I'm good to go or not. that cyst caused awful pain during bd'ing and its gone now which I'm so thankful for! all pain is gone in fact . fingers crossed I'm good to go again ! sorry for my lengthy post lol

I can absolutely relate and my hubby does this exact thing. I have not asked him to stop yet but I will probably bring it up. Everytime I say I don't feel that great he says " there's a baby in there" it's ok at first but once I am certain af is going to show I get really down about it and feel bad about letting him down. I just try to think about the positive, that he wants one in there as bad as I do, and, he's a man " he knows not what he does" lol. :D I love Fridays too!! Pig out night for us too love it :)


----------



## Movinmama

Great job getting out of the ttc slump! 

AF started this morning. So glad that confusion is over. Hubby returns in February. Good luck ladies and thanks for getting me thru this.


----------



## confuzion

:( so sorry movinmama :hugs:

I thought for sure you had it but I guess it was a cruelly convincing evap.


----------



## cnsweeney

so has anyone else heard that cola turns an hpt positive?! I tried last night and mine didn't. I tried because I heard the tests I got from eBay are junk and don't even respond to the soda test. anyone else care to try? I have the clinical guard hpts which have horrible reviews :( they apparently tried to knock off wondfo


----------



## Lindreed

Never heard about the cola trick weird ?! 

Sorry movinmama I was sure this was your month. Fx for you for feb


----------



## 2moms2be

Hi ladies <3

Little late hopping on the boat, but I was waiting for ovulation, since I'm sometimes irregular.... fairly certain today was the day!! :thumbup: Our timing was pretty good this month, so... fingers crossed!

I'll be testing on the 26th if AF doesn't show her face... so now it's onto two week waiting.... :coffee:

Good luck all around <3 <3


----------



## Lindreed

Welcome and good luck !!! :)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Lindreed said:


> Hi long time no see !! Glad to hear you are keeping positive x this cycle has been so weird for me. Unlike any other so I am waiting in limbo. One minute I feel I will get a bfp, the next I am convinced I won't lol :) I wonder what is up with the blood slash ewcm !!?? Let me know what comes of it !? Are you doing anything different this cycle? I ovulated way early, by at least 3 or 4 days so I am expecting a short cycle, another 23 Ish days :( or a bfp? :D

Not sure what it was LOL just my strange body LOL wandering if I will have a short cycle this month was getting niggles in my right side not really sure when or how long our little eggy's take to prepare for release or if its something totally not related, a couple of months I have felt ovulation happening and temps have backed up my pinching's and cramps and this felt similar. I took an opk and very slight colour to second line. As my period came late I am only on CD 4 if it arrived when it should I would be CD 8 I had spotting, very minimal from day of my expected AF and only had 2 days of heavy bleeding and then nothing (usually AF is 4-5 days) so wondering if its start of my fertile period? Anyway got some OPK so going to keep taking them and temp and see what this month brings. 
One moment I am positive the next I wonder why am I putting myself and DH through this :-(
When I fell with DD I started drinking green tea so may give that a bash and going for it this month as my man is home till 22nd so need to give it our all as really last 2 months I have known deep down i was out as we missed the main fertile dates with him being away, so bring on the spermies! 

Lindreed did you say you were temping? hope you have good news for us soon. x


----------



## HGsurvivor05

*JENN95*

Hey hun,
Sorry your in limbo :-(

Your cycle sounds like my last one. My cycles started at 28 and last 2 were only 22 days but this month I ovulated on CD 13 which was late compared to CD 9 the month before anyway, night before AF was due started craping and put pat in as when I wiped had tiny amount of blood, anyway came to nothing I had 4 days of spotting if you could call it that, didn't need pad and only brownish cm type stuff on occasional wipes (sorry for TMI) anyway 4 days late and from nowhere bang and was like a plug was pulled and bled heavy for 2 days then that was it. AF if usually 4-5 days so was totally confused this month. Anyway I am onto next cycle and hope it is different for you just wanted to share that you are not the only one. Have you been trying long?? were you on any contraceptive before trying??? x

Good luck hun x


----------



## Lindreed

You know what I was temping lady cycle and stopped due to waking at all hours to temp I guess it caused a bit of anxiety? Weird. Two days ago I took my temp for the heck of it and then every day since it has stuck around 97.50. Tht sounds low but it isn't for me, it's about normal for this time. Last night I woke up at 130 am to pee and /or I was thinking I had to temp lol !! So, I'm thinking I might throw that thing out the window hehe :D. 

Looking forward to next week closer to compulsive testing :p


----------



## confuzion

When will you start testing lindreed? We're the same in our cycles at the moment :)

I'm thinking maybe I'll cheat my original test date (19th) and go a day earlier at the (18th). I'd have signs or warnings of AF beforehand either way if she's coming.


----------



## Lindreed

If your second post was meant for me I have only been trying about five months and I was on mirena for 5+ years so I guess pretty lucky to have not fallen pregnant the month after removal since I hear bad things about it. I am sill anxiously waiting though. I am hoping I have a nice long lp and a normal cycle this month. Good news is my periods are getting shorter and lighter not sure why but they used to be so absolutely heavy and awful.

I am anticipating your bfp this cycle and my fingers are crossed for you and toes !! Your bfp will be well deserved of course and so exciting :) also not sure sure if you use this but we tried pre seed this month, didnt like it but praying it works. Have you given that a shot? Your af sounds like it was weird ? Light then heavy hmmm.... I wonder why. You just never know what to expect with our damn bodies !!


----------



## Lindreed

confuzion said:


> When will you start testing lindreed? We're the same in our cycles at the moment :)
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I'll cheat my original test date (19th) and go a day earlier at the (18th). I'd have signs or warnings of AF beforehand either way if she's coming.


Lately surprisingly I haven't gotten af warning signs. The only warning is literally the day of deep cramps but it used to be way worse just after mirena. I am probably going to try, try, try to wait until at least tues. Monday is 8dpo when I always give in hehe :) so cool that we are following the same cycle !!!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Lindreed said:


> You know what I was temping lady cycle and stopped due to waking at all hours to temp I guess it caused a bit of anxiety? Weird. Two days ago I took my temp for the heck of it and then every day since it has stuck around 97.50. Tht sounds low but it isn't for me, it's about normal for this time. Last night I woke up at 130 am to pee and /or I was thinking I had to temp lol !! So, I'm thinking I might throw that thing out the window hehe :D.
> 
> Looking forward to next week closer to compulsive testing :p

lol
I was close to throwing it as I found myself wakening up thinking 'is it time to temp!' IMA its easier when hubs is away but thats not really any use LOL I try to take it but often I do take when I get into bathroom as makes such a bleep and have experimented taking lying in bed then again after I walk the few steps to bathroom and most the time no real change so least if I get idea of temp rise as its usually a nice shift. I am usually around the 97.20-60 before 'o' and high 97 into low 98 after 'o'.

Good luck hun and snap with the POAS although last cycle even with being late I only took one IC and every other cycle i have went for a FRER so something in me last cycle must have known not to waste it! xx


----------



## Lindreed

Can't waste a good frer lol !! I have a bunch of eBay cheapies to work through first !!

Lol about waking the hubby up me too but I stay in bed and I'm sure he heard it haha ... Oops !! More reason to throw that thing away hehe :) it worries me about my temps being in the 97s at 6dpo but what can ya do? I don't have last months chart to compare it to since I have the free version of ff and it disappears ??


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, hope all is well. I have gone ahead and made the February thread for those of you out already. I will post the link here and on the front page. Good luck to everyone still waiting. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2102407-february-hearts.html#post31236497

AFM: most likely 1dpo but not holding much hope as it's our first natural cycle after an entire year and 3 months on fertility drugs. Being sick we on dtd the day before my + opk.


----------



## Movinmama

confuzion said:


> :( so sorry movinmama :hugs:
> 
> I thought for sure you had it but I guess it was a cruelly convincing evap.

 Thanx! Note to self don't read frers after time limit!


cnsweeney said:


> so has anyone else heard that cola turns an hpt positive?! I tried last night and mine didn't. I tried because I heard the tests I got from eBay are junk and don't even respond to the soda test. anyone else care to try? I have the clinical guard hpts which have horrible reviews :( they apparently tried to knock off wondfo




Lindreed said:


> Never heard about the cola trick weird ?!
> 
> Sorry movinmama I was sure this was your month. Fx for you for feb




Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, hope all is well. I have gone ahead and made the February thread for those of you out already. I will post the link here and on the front page. Good luck to everyone still waiting.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2102407-february-hearts.html#post31236497
> 
> AFM: most likely 1dpo but not holding much hope as it's our first natural cycle after an entire year and 3 months on fertility drugs. Being sick we on dtd the day before my + opk.

Thanks everyone off to feb thread! Never heard of the cola thing.... Interesting


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi ladies! I'm back for some more fun. My cycles are long and unpredictable, so I go awhile in between posts:) Can you put me down for January 25th please? I may have to move it back. May have ovulated yesterday, but not sure:-/


----------



## Jenn95

HGsurvivor05 said:


> *JENN95*
> 
> Hey hun,
> Sorry your in limbo :-(
> 
> Your cycle sounds like my last one. My cycles started at 28 and last 2 were only 22 days but this month I ovulated on CD 13 which was late compared to CD 9 the month before anyway, night before AF was due started craping and put pat in as when I wiped had tiny amount of blood, anyway came to nothing I had 4 days of spotting if you could call it that, didn't need pad and only brownish cm type stuff on occasional wipes (sorry for TMI) anyway 4 days late and from nowhere bang and was like a plug was pulled and bled heavy for 2 days then that was it. AF if usually 4-5 days so was totally confused this month. Anyway I am onto next cycle and hope it is different for you just wanted to share that you are not the only one. Have you been trying long?? were you on any contraceptive before trying??? x
> 
> Good luck hun x

Thanks so much! :hugs: I'm just Extremely Confused! :wacko: last night 11:30PM had spotting (again only when I went to wipe BUT this time was enough to easily notice it was pinkish) erg and no sign of AF at all now it's 10:59 PM so about 24hrs later and no more bleeding or spotting at all. And again it was only when I went to wipe. So I'm praying that I O'ed late! On the 28th instead of my original date the 24th....so if I dtd on the 24th of Dec. I'm guessing I could still be pregnant because (sorry for tmi) sperm can live inside a women for 3-5 days in good conditions right? Soooo I'm thinking my spotting (sorry tmi) specks of blood when I went to wipe on the 28th was Ovulation Spotting and NOW this is IB! Because if I did O on the 28th (sorry tmi) when I saw specks of blood when I went to wipe, then yesterday I was 14dpo( when I noticed spotting again) so I'm praying this was truly IB! Again I'm sorry...I know I keep putting testing off, BUT I think the good thing to do is to test on the 14th if no AF that way hcg will have built up enough (3days since spotting again). Eh I hope this is truly what happened and AF isn't going to come!! Ugh the anticipation is killing me! But if no AF I promise I'm testing the 14th and won't put it off again!  sorry!! And sorry if this confused anyone! I'm confusing myself too!! And I haven't been trying as long as some ladies on here but I have been trying for 6 cycles. 4 years ago on January 6th 2010 I had my son :angel: full term. It took me very long to come to terms with his passing, I will never be the same he is always in my mind everyday but I'm trying my best. Sadly no I'm not on anything to help me with this process. Insurance doesn't cover and money is tight sadly :( Dust to everyone! Good luck! :dust: :dust:


----------



## cnsweeney

OMG!!!!! I got my very faint bfp but its totally there! yay!!! dh started crying. wasn't going to test till the am. but we went to wal mart tonight and got the frer because I am convinced the ic's I got are junk and it came with 3 in a pack so I took one and BOOM! lindreed , I have my fx'd for you! & all you other ladies . I'm still going to post on these forums & keep in touch with you guys 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## jmandrews

Yay!!!! So excited congrats!!! :happydance: how are you feeling? Any different? Or normal?


----------



## countrygirl3

cnsweeney said:


> OMG!!!!! I got my very faint bfp but its totally there! yay!!! dh started crying. wasn't going to test till the am. but we went to wal mart tonight and got the frer because I am convinced the ic's I got are junk and it came with 3 in a pack so I took one and BOOM! lindreed , I have my fx'd for you! & all you other ladies . I'm still going to post on these forums & keep in touch with you guys

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Jenn95

cnsweeney said:


> OMG!!!!! I got my very faint bfp but its totally there! yay!!! dh started crying. wasn't going to test till the am. but we went to wal mart tonight and got the frer because I am convinced the ic's I got are junk and it came with 3 in a pack so I took one and BOOM! lindreed , I have my fx'd for you! & all you other ladies . I'm still going to post on these forums & keep in touch with you guys

CONGRATULATIONS! Awe I'm so excited for you!! I have been so depressed with everything it's so great to see some of you ladies are having luck!!! Congrats again!! :happydance:


----------



## cnsweeney

thank you guys! jmandrews I don't think anything is different today than the past couple of days. got a dizzy spell last night , felt sick after eating fried pickles at hooters tonight for the playoffs with dh (haha) and like I said a few posts back I have been having white creamy cm (sorry tmi) I have also had some mild cramping here and there and sorry again for the tmi but I also have a clogged Montgomery gland.. the little glands on your areola? apparently they can swell with pregnancy and breast feeding so I knew something was up. I am so blessed and praying for you guys to receive the same blessing  <3


----------



## cnsweeney

p.s is it bad that I told my best friend and then told dh " I have to tell my forum girls!!" he started laughing lol


----------



## cnsweeney

Jenn95 said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!! I got my very faint bfp but its totally there! yay!!! dh started crying. wasn't going to test till the am. but we went to wal mart tonight and got the frer because I am convinced the ic's I got are junk and it came with 3 in a pack so I took one and BOOM! lindreed , I have my fx'd for you! & all you other ladies . I'm still going to post on these forums & keep in touch with you guys
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! Awe I'm so excited for you!! I have been so depressed with everything it's so great to see some of you ladies are having luck!!! Congrats again!! :happydance:Click to expand...

thank you (; prayers have been sent for you! I know it will happen for all of you . I've had a roller coaster of issues the past couple months and was pretty negative about this month but I got surprised  I kept gettin bfns on the ic's (I'm only 9dpo today though) and finally got a squinter tonight. I won't be sleeping tonight , lol


----------



## Jenn95

cnsweeney said:


> Jenn95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!! I got my very faint bfp but its totally there! yay!!! dh started crying. wasn't going to test till the am. but we went to wal mart tonight and got the frer because I am convinced the ic's I got are junk and it came with 3 in a pack so I took one and BOOM! lindreed , I have my fx'd for you! & all you other ladies . I'm still going to post on these forums & keep in touch with you guys
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! Awe I'm so excited for you!! I have been so depressed with everything it's so great to see some of you ladies are having luck!!! Congrats again!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you (; prayers have been sent for you! I know it will happen for all of you . I've had a roller coaster of issues the past couple months and was pretty negative about this month but I got surprised  I kept gettin bfns on the ic's (I'm only 9dpo today though) and finally got a squinter tonight. I won't be sleeping tonight , lolClick to expand...

Thanks so much! :hugs: I know we haven't had many back and forth conversations on here but I got very emotional when I saw you got bfp :cry: lol I'm such a goof! :p Try and rest, I imagine it must be hard! I'm really excited for you!  I know I keep saying it but with everyone getting all these negatives it's nice to hear someone get a bfp! And girl you got it! :thumbup:


----------



## cnsweeney

aw! lol thanks so much  girl I'm the same way when I saw the bfp's before me! lol.


----------



## Jenn95

cnsweeney said:


> aw! lol thanks so much  girl I'm the same way when I saw the bfp's before me! lol.

Lol idk why. I thinks it's just the thought that there is still hope and just the happiness I feel for those who get bfp. Because I especially know that many of us on here have had such hard times wether it be miscarriage, to cysts, to fertility problems and SO MANY other obstacles..it's just nice to know that miracles do happen :cry: but again congrats and sleep up! :sleep: that little :baby: need you to be healthy lol :hugs:

And to everyone else Fx and lots of dust! because Sony let the hard times get you down! Your day will come :hugs: :dust:


----------



## cnsweeney

I just read your post from before my bfp pic. u may be right about the bleeding and it being ib. I sure hope so!


----------



## Jenn95

cnsweeney said:


> I just read your post from before my bfp pic. u may be right about the bleeding and it being ib. I sure hope so!

Thanks so much! Trust me I hope so too!! I'm crossing everything I can think of lol. No AF yet but don't want to jiinx it lol  hopefully she stays far away!! She is not welcome! [-X :af:


----------



## Msw454

Will you change my bfp for me? Turned out to be a chemical pregnancy :( had my beta levels drawn and it started out low, but then dropped even lower. Started bleeding today :(


----------



## Jenn95

Msw454 said:


> Will you change my bfp for me? Turned out to be a chemical pregnancy :( had my beta levels drawn and it started out low, but then dropped even lower. Started bleeding today :(

I'm so very sorry for your loss :hugs: I know there's not anything we can say to turn back time, but if you ever need to talk you can always message me :hugs: keep your chin up... Again I'm deeply sorry :hug:


----------



## Msw454

Jenn95 said:


> Msw454 said:
> 
> 
> Will you change my bfp for me? Turned out to be a chemical pregnancy :( had my beta levels drawn and it started out low, but then dropped even lower. Started bleeding today :(
> 
> I'm so very sorry for your loss :hugs: I know there's not anything we can say to turn back time, but if you ever need to talk you can always message me :hugs: keep your chin up... Again I'm deeply sorry :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm just so sad, I wanted so bad to be pregnant again by April when my twins were going to be due. My dr recommended waiting two cycles before trying again. I didn't listen last time, and this happened, so I'm definitely listening this time!!!!


----------



## Kittycat155

I MC in July and had chemicals months later so don;t let it weigh on you to much that it was from not waiting. I REALLY wanted to get BFP by my due date and this is last cycle to do it so I understand that feeling.


----------



## Msw454

Kittycat155 said:


> I MC in July and had chemicals months later so don;t let it weigh on you to much that it was from not waiting. I REALLY wanted to get BFP by my due date and this is last cycle to do it so I understand that feeling.

Well I hope you get your bfp! With better luck than me!!


----------



## floridamomma

Msw454 said:


> Jenn95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Msw454 said:
> 
> 
> Will you change my bfp for me? Turned out to be a chemical pregnancy :( had my beta levels drawn and it started out low, but then dropped even lower. Started bleeding today :(
> 
> I'm so very sorry for your loss :hugs: I know there's not anything we can say to turn back time, but if you ever need to talk you can always message me :hugs: keep your chin up... Again I'm deeply sorry :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm just so sad, I wanted so bad to be pregnant again by April when my twins were going to be due. My dr recommended waiting two cycles before trying again. I didn't listen last time, and this happened, so I'm definitely listening this time!!!!Click to expand...

I'm sorry for your loss hon, I know how hard it is. As far as waiting I did after mc so I can heal a little. You can either way some people do it and have another MC right away some people do it go full-term. Whatever you decide hope you're holding your rainbow in nine months


----------



## floridamomma

Cnsweeney congrats hon I'm really happy for you happy and healthy nine months


----------



## Lindreed

cnsweeney said:


> OMG!!!!! I got my very faint bfp but its totally there! yay!!! dh started crying. wasn't going to test till the am. but we went to wal mart tonight and got the frer because I am convinced the ic's I got are junk and it came with 3 in a pack so I took one and BOOM! lindreed , I have my fx'd for you! & all you other ladies . I'm still going to post on these forums & keep in touch with you guys


Omg!! Congrats !! It's definitely a positive !!! So happy for you and your husband :):) it's such an exciting time for you and I wish you am amazing and happy nine months !!! Yes keep in touch :);) !!!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Msw454 said:


> Will you change my bfp for me? Turned out to be a chemical pregnancy :( had my beta levels drawn and it started out low, but then dropped even lower. Started bleeding today :(

I'm so sorry dear!! My thought and prayers are with you. Take some time off to rest and enjoy some wine. We will be here for support when you decide to try again. Just think positive, it happened once it will happen again.


----------



## Dannixo

cnsweeney said:


> OMG!!!!! I got my very faint bfp but its totally there! yay!!! dh started crying. wasn't going to test till the am. but we went to wal mart tonight and got the frer because I am convinced the ic's I got are junk and it came with 3 in a pack so I took one and BOOM! lindreed , I have my fx'd for you! & all you other ladies . I'm still going to post on these forums & keep in touch with you guys

Congratulations dear! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## confuzion

cnsweeney said:


> OMG!!!!! I got my very faint bfp but its totally there! yay!!! dh started crying. wasn't going to test till the am. but we went to wal mart tonight and got the frer because I am convinced the ic's I got are junk and it came with 3 in a pack so I took one and BOOM! lindreed , I have my fx'd for you! & all you other ladies . I'm still going to post on these forums & keep in touch with you guys

WOOHOO! happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## confuzion

GOOD LUCK Jenn95. Hope you get that BFP.

So sorry msw454. Miscarriage stinks. No other way to put it. I've gone through it twice and wouldn't wish it on anyone. Hope we both get sticky beans soon :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

What time do you guys take opk?


----------



## Dannixo

floridamomma said:


> What time do you guys take opk?

I take them once a day with first morning urine and have never had a problem. In the two years using opk's I've gotten a positive everytime with it.


----------



## countrygirl3

floridamomma said:


> What time do you guys take opk?

I would check the back of the box. Mine say NOT to use fmu as the lh is produced throughout the day and would not show first thing in the morning .. The box says between 10:00 AM and 8:00 PM. Everyone's different though.


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Cnsweeney!!! :happydance: wishing you and happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## Navygrrl

floridamomma said:


> What time do you guys take opk?

Starting at cd10, I start using opks around 2pm. As it gets closer to ovulation, I start peeing on the opks 3 times a day, LOL.


----------



## floridamomma

Mine says 10-8 as well but the one time I used them I got a positive at like 1 am last New Years


----------



## Cat Louise

Is it too late to join? Please can you put me down for Jan 21st? Currently in the TWW for #2 no symptoms as of yet but fingers crossed! Congratulations to everyone who got their positive, lots of baby dust for everyone else :) x


----------



## Bethi22

You can test opk's any time. The reason they say not to use fmu is your surge may have started at noon the day before so you're at the end. As long as you're BDing every or every other day around then it wouldn't change much. Once you get your surge you'll O 12-48 hours after. Just do what works for you :) I opk in the morning because it wouldn't change our BDing schedule.


----------



## Lindreed

Agreed ^^ I do one in the am and one around 5pm and I always catch it never had a problem. Opks are so cheap on eBay where I buy them I use those things like candy ;)


----------



## floridamomma

I'm taking the first now but I'm an early riser so am test may be best for me. I'm only cd9 so but cycle has been 26-28 days so starting today


----------



## jmandrews

Feeling :wacko: this TWW seems like an eternity! Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## confuzion

ME jmandrews. Everyday feels like an entire week. I just want to know either way already so I can move on with my life!


----------



## mom2pne

:witch: came on the 9th.


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi everyone! Just jumping in, my cycle has been extremely long this month!!!! I didn't get a positive ovulation test until today on day 19!!!! For me that's late since I usually get positives around day 15ish. I'm also on Femara too, 2nd month, but my docs upping my dose to 7.5 mg a day starting next cycle (if I don't get pregnant this month). I feel so hopeless, and then I feel guilty cause I have 2 beautiful children already and I see some that don't even have one child. I feel like I should never feel sad or upset due to that but I can't help but to. :( it wasn't easy conceiving either of my children and trying for the third has been the hardest yet! I don't know, I'm just so over all this worrying every month. All mine and my husbands tests come back normal, I just have no Idea what's wrong!? 
Sorry for the rant, just had to let it out. 
Congrats to everyone who got a BFP this month!!!! I'm so excited for you!! :)


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Oh, also can you change my test date to the 25th? Thank you!!


----------



## Bethi22

Jaysbaby25 said:


> Hi everyone! Just jumping in, my cycle has been extremely long this month!!!! I didn't get a positive ovulation test until today on day 19!!!! For me that's late since I usually get positives around day 15ish. I'm also on Femara too, 2nd month, but my docs upping my dose to 7.5 mg a day starting next cycle (if I don't get pregnant this month). I feel so hopeless, and then I feel guilty cause I have 2 beautiful children already and I see some that don't even have one child. I feel like I should never feel sad or upset due to that but I can't help but to. :( it wasn't easy conceiving either of my children and trying for the third has been the hardest yet! I don't know, I'm just so over all this worrying every month. All mine and my husbands tests come back normal, I just have no Idea what's wrong!?
> Sorry for the rant, just had to let it out.
> Congrats to everyone who got a BFP this month!!!! I'm so excited for you!! :)

You're allowed to feel like that, don't feel bad about it. I'm on femara too (only 2.5)... GL and stay sane these next 2 weeks :)


----------



## cnsweeney

well my ic hpt finally came back as a bfp lol . so they aren't junk I guess but the frer did detect it first. I was soooo tired today. woke up at 9am and went back to sleep around 10. slept till noon! lol then fell asleep again tonight around 830 and now I'm up again :/ haha . lindreed.. I guess this explains my constant positive/dark opk's!! hahaha . can't wait to call the docs tmw to tell them considering dh and i have sworn ourselves to secrecy until first sono.im dying to just tell people lol! only my 2 and his 2 best friends know. and you ladies  im dying to tell my daughter but shes a blabber mouth haha! we should be getting our first sono on valentines day  that would be perfect! lol.


----------



## cnsweeney

oh & side note: dh & I dtd'd every day since I got off my cycle so maybe the 'every other day rule' is over rated ? lol unless of course there's a sperm issue. and I apparently implanted on cd9 sometime because it was negative cd8 and cd9 in the morning and then it was positive on cd9 pm (squinter) . I'm just saying for anyone who is curious about that stuff because I googled all of that like a mad woman that past couple of weeks! lol . everyone is different though.


----------



## latte

Can you put me down for January 29?.. CD12 today...


----------



## Lindreed

Bfn 8dpo :( not cool body... Not.... Cool !!!!

Was really hoping to see a teeny tiny little line but no. Used IC and a dollar store test so that might be why but I think I am being overly hopeful !!! Anyways hope everyone is doing well :) cnsweeney so excited for you ad thanks for the info you gar above, gives me hope !?


----------



## TTCinTN

The witch arrived so I am moving over to the Feb thread. Congrats to all the BFP's for this month. For the BFN's, I am hopeful that Feb will be our month


----------



## 2moms2be

Huuuuuuge temp spike after O this month :thumbup: I normally have a slow rise, so I'm encouraged by the strength of this rise :) 2DPO today... trying not to be crazy during this TWW. (Yeah, we'll see how long that lasts.)


----------



## cnsweeney

Lindreed said:


> Bfn 8dpo :( not cool body... Not.... Cool !!!!
> 
> Was really hoping to see a teeny tiny little line but no. Used IC and a dollar store test so that might be why but I think I am being overly hopeful !!! Anyways hope everyone is doing well :) cnsweeney so excited for you ad thanks for the info you gar above, gives me hope !?

yes! don't get your hopes down! and my positive on cd9 pm was with a frer. didn't get bfp with ic until last night cd 10. I got down in the dumps too on cd 8 remember ? lol fx'd for you!


----------



## Lindreed

Your awesome :D I'm trying not to get too down about it !! Ill keep busy today.... I doubt the quality of the ICs now from what I have read and out dollar store ones... Probably just as bad !! Why do frets have to be sooo expensive lol !?! I have 5 or 6 days before af. Should show soon if anything.


----------



## confuzion

I didn't even get a BFN today and I'm feeling :(

My temps have been so flat. Not rising at all. My CM which was so abundant after O has practically all dried up. No changes in my breasts. I'm counting myself out already. Bring on AF and a February BFP please!


----------



## Lindreed

How do you post a pic on here ?


----------



## LondonBean

Hi ladies! I was supposed to test Jan. 8th and I did... BFN then and BFN almost everyday since then. Even with a Qualitative blood test at 17dpo still neg. I am currently 21dpo and CD49. Going on my 4th week of waiting!!!! 

Anybody have any hope for me? My only symptoms are being very tired and lots of white ewcm.


----------



## teacup

I tested on Saturday (cycle day 32) and had a BFN. But still no sign of AF and I'm on cycle day 36 now. I guess the miscarriage has thrown my hormones out of whack. :shrug:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Jenn95 said:


> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> *JENN95*
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! :hugs: I'm just Extremely Confused! :wacko: last night 11:30PM had spotting (again only when I went to wipe BUT this time was enough to easily notice it was pinkish) erg and no sign of AF at all now it's 10:59 PM so about 24hrs later and no more bleeding or spotting at all. And again it was only when I went to wipe. So I'm praying that I O'ed late! On the 28th instead of my original date the 24th....so if I dtd on the 24th of Dec. I'm guessing I could still be pregnant because (sorry for tmi) sperm can live inside a women for 3-5 days in good conditions right? Soooo I'm thinking my spotting (sorry tmi) specks of blood when I went to wipe on the 28th was Ovulation Spotting and NOW this is IB! Because if I did O on the 28th (sorry tmi) when I saw specks of blood when I went to wipe, then yesterday I was 14dpo( when I noticed spotting again) so I'm praying this was truly IB! Again I'm sorry...I know I keep putting testing off, BUT I think the good thing to do is to test on the 14th if no AF that way hcg will have built up enough (3days since spotting again). Eh I hope this is truly what happened and AF isn't going to come!! Ugh the anticipation is killing me! But if no AF I promise I'm testing the 14th and won't put it off again!  sorry!! And sorry if this confused anyone! I'm confusing myself too!! And I haven't been trying as long as some ladies on here but I have been trying for 6 cycles. 4 years ago on January 6th 2010 I had my son :angel: full term. It took me very long to come to terms with his passing, I will never be the same he is always in my mind everyday but I'm trying my best. Sadly no I'm not on anything to help me with this process. Insurance doesn't cover and money is tight sadly :( Dust to everyone! Good luck! :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> Your not confusing its these bleeping cycles. I am so sorry for your loss and I can't imagine what you went through nor that you could every really come to terms with his passing. :hugs:
> 
> I really hope you get your BFP soon as you deserve it. Like you think I am just onto cycle 7 so must have started trying around same time.
> 
> Keep us updated and we all love the TMI as we usually all have questions around anything that contains TMI!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## HGsurvivor05

cnsweeney said:


> OMG!!!!! I got my very faint bfp but its totally there! yay!!! dh started crying. wasn't going to test till the am. but we went to wal mart tonight and got the frer because I am convinced the ic's I got are junk and it came with 3 in a pack so I took one and BOOM! lindreed , I have my fx'd for you! & all you other ladies . I'm still going to post on these forums & keep in touch with you guys

I am delighted for you all :happydance:
I will be just like you when we get our BFP I dont know how long I will be able to keep it from DD but like yours she is a blabber. If it turns out I end up with hyperemisis again everyone will know by wk 5 as I ended up on maternity ward then with DD then and couldnt keep it as I was so ill, also down side of everyone knowing my pregnancy felt like it went on for ever, even people would comment 'you must have one of the longest pregnancies!' 

H&H 9 months x:happydance:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Msw454 said:


> Will you change my bfp for me? Turned out to be a chemical pregnancy :( had my beta levels drawn and it started out low, but then dropped even lower. Started bleeding today :(

So sorry about your loss hun, thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## cnsweeney

lindreed if you are on your phone you have to click 'desktop version' at the bottom of the page. then when you get to the desktop version click 'go advanced' under the text field . from there click the little paper clip button and it will open a new window and u can select a photo there. make sure you click 'upload ' after u choose a pic. then once it uploads hit 'close window' . it will take u back to the original page and u can type your message and hit reply . the pic will be under your message  I have an iPhone so that's how it works for me. if your on a computer then do everything I said except the first step of clicking 'desktop version'.


----------



## Lindreed

Fantastic thank you !!! I will post tomorrow if I see something there. My husband saw the line tonight but I took another cheapie an hour ago and nadda. I probably should have just waited till morning hehe :) anyways I think it'll be an evap. Cross your fingers and toes :) hope your doing well !! I still wouldn't be able to sleep from the excitement if I were u haha !! :D


----------



## jmandrews

Good luck Lindreed!!! FX'd!


----------



## Lindreed

Thanks :D how are you I lost track !!!??? Hope all is well !!


----------



## jmandrews

I have been better. Been sick for a week now :( I have been fighting a nasty cold. Even my DD caught it as well. So we haven't been doing much. Just wishing the TWW to go faster. My boobs have been hurting. Much earlier in my cycle than normal. Other than that I feel like myself. So we will see :)


----------



## Jenn95

Oh boy!! Ok so things are looking good. No AF yet!! She was due on the 7th I'm now on CD35 (usually have a 29/30 day cycle) so I'm praying AF doesn't appear tonight and if nothing by morning I am testing!! I will be 17dpo and if nothing tomorrow with a frer then I am out and something is wrong lol, but hopefully I pray it's a bfp! So I will post the results in the morning  Fx and lots of dust for me and all you other ladies!! :dust: :dust: :flow:


----------



## Jenn95

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Jenn95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> *JENN95*
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! :hugs: I'm just Extremely Confused! :wacko: last night 11:30PM had spotting (again only when I went to wipe BUT this time was enough to easily notice it was pinkish) erg and no sign of AF at all now it's 10:59 PM so about 24hrs later and no more bleeding or spotting at all. And again it was only when I went to wipe. So I'm praying that I O'ed late! On the 28th instead of my original date the 24th....so if I dtd on the 24th of Dec. I'm guessing I could still be pregnant because (sorry for tmi) sperm can live inside a women for 3-5 days in good conditions right? Soooo I'm thinking my spotting (sorry tmi) specks of blood when I went to wipe on the 28th was Ovulation Spotting and NOW this is IB! Because if I did O on the 28th (sorry tmi) when I saw specks of blood when I went to wipe, then yesterday I was 14dpo( when I noticed spotting again) so I'm praying this was truly IB! Again I'm sorry...I know I keep putting testing off, BUT I think the good thing to do is to test on the 14th if no AF that way hcg will have built up enough (3days since spotting again). Eh I hope this is truly what happened and AF isn't going to come!! Ugh the anticipation is killing me! But if no AF I promise I'm testing the 14th and won't put it off again!  sorry!! And sorry if this confused anyone! I'm confusing myself too!! And I haven't been trying as long as some ladies on here but I have been trying for 6 cycles. 4 years ago on January 6th 2010 I had my son :angel: full term. It took me very long to come to terms with his passing, I will never be the same he is always in my mind everyday but I'm trying my best. Sadly no I'm not on anything to help me with this process. Insurance doesn't cover and money is tight sadly :( Dust to everyone! Good luck! :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> Your not confusing its these bleeping cycles. I am so sorry for your loss and I can't imagine what you went through nor that you could every really come to terms with his passing. :hugs:
> 
> I really hope you get your BFP soon as you deserve it. Like you think I am just onto cycle 7 so must have started trying around same time.
> 
> Keep us updated and we all love the TMI as we usually all have questions around anything that contains TMI!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is I hate how weird these cycles can be! And I think AF knows that we are trying!! So she's like haha I'm going to mess with these ladies! And Thanks so much I really appreciate that :hugs: I really hope you get your bfp soon as well!! Lol yeah sorry about the TMI glad to know it doesn't bother most of you ladies, just trying to describe what's going on! Lol  but again Fx for you!! :dust: :dust: :flow:Click to expand...


----------



## cnsweeney

fingers and toes crossed for you and lindreed! I am still feeling pretty good. crampy sometimes but I guess that's just baby settling in  no sickness or anything yet. still got some serious cm goin on ! lol. I have a doc appt at my regular doctor Wednesday to get my blood pressure meds switched. I have high bp :/ they had me on lopressor but want to switch me to a 'safer' medication. it's called labetalol for anyone who also has high bp and becomes prego . I know everyone's jaw drops when I tell them I'm only 24 and have high bp but it runs in my family . I'm healthy otherwise. but I've read some not so good things About lopressor while pregnant so I'm not taking it anymore! I'll wait for the new meds. I also called my obgyn today .. I have an appt on feb 3rd to get pregnancy confirmed and schedule our first sono  I took 2 frer's out of the 3 I have (one in 9dpo pm and one 10dpo am) both were faint faint lines. then I took my clinical guard ic's at 10dpo pm,11dpo am, & 11dpo pm. I think the last one was tad but darker than the first but hardly noticeably darker . I think the cg ic's use so much dye in the control line that it doesn't give a good dark test line. I'm gonna take my last frer tmw morning and hopefully see a good dark line  I read a lot of people get barely noticeable lines on the clinical guards and dark ones on frer because like I said the cg's are just junk wondfo knock offs. I'll post a pic in the am so you ladies can refer to it if you also are using cg's or ic's. :) 
p.s- is it bad that I had to have dh hide my frer so I wouldn't pee on it before tmw? (12dpo) hahaha


----------



## Jenn95

cnsweeney said:


> fingers and toes crossed for you and lindreed! I am still feeling pretty good. crampy sometimes but I guess that's just baby settling in  no sickness or anything yet. still got some serious cm goin on ! lol. I have a doc appt at my regular doctor Wednesday to get my blood pressure meds switched. I have high bp :/ they had me on lopressor but want to switch me to a 'safer' medication. it's called labetalol for anyone who also has high bp and becomes prego . I know everyone's jaw drops when I tell them I'm only 24 and have high bp but it runs in my family . I'm healthy otherwise. but I've read some not so good things About lopressor while pregnant so I'm not taking it anymore! I'll wait for the new meds. I also called my obgyn today .. I have an appt on feb 3rd to get pregnancy confirmed and schedule our first sono  I took 2 frer's out of the 3 I have (one in 9dpo pm and one 10dpo am) both were faint faint lines. then I took my clinical guard ic's at 10dpo pm,11dpo am, & 11dpo pm. I think the last one was tad but darker than the first but hardly noticeably darker . I think the cg ic's use so much dye in the control line that it doesn't give a good dark test line. I'm gonna take my last frer tmw morning and hopefully see a good dark line  I read a lot of people get barely noticeable lines on the clinical guards and dark ones on frer because like I said the cg's are just junk wondfo knock offs. I'll post a pic in the am so you ladies can refer to it if you also are using cg's or ic's. :)
> p.s- is it bad that I had to have dh hide my frer so I wouldn't pee on it before tmw? (12dpo) hahaha

Thanks so much  and yeah that's a good choice to switch meds! Lol omg that's to funny! He had to hide them lol. It's ok though I have been dying to test as well! Please post the pic of the frer if u take one of those tomorrow. If not its ok  again so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Msw454

Jenn95 said:


> Oh boy!! Ok so things are looking good. No AF yet!! She was due on the 7th I'm now on CD35 (usually have a 29/30 day cycle) so I'm praying AF doesn't appear tonight and if nothing by morning I am testing!! I will be 17dpo and if nothing tomorrow with a frer then I am out and something is wrong lol, but hopefully I pray it's a bfp! So I will post the results in the morning  Fx and lots of dust for me and all you other ladies!! :dust: :dust: :flow:


Fx for you!!! Actually, I'll cross everything just in case lol! I'll look forward to seeing your bfp in the am!


----------



## cnsweeney

here is the clinical guards vs the frer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## cnsweeney

and this is 9dpo vs 11dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cnsweeney

& last but not least my updated chart 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 105.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cnsweeney

oops I meant to say 9dpo vs 12dpo, not 11. lol. I changed my picture and signature ! didn't wanna throw you guys off :) lol


----------



## Lindreed

jmandrews said:


> I have been better. Been sick for a week now :( I have been fighting a nasty cold. Even my DD caught it as well. So we haven't been doing much. Just wishing the TWW to go faster. My boobs have been hurting. Much earlier in my cycle than normal. Other than that I feel like myself. So we will see :)


Sorry to hear you are still fighting that cold !! So many colds are going around here as well ! Still feeling positive about this cycle !??? It's a good symtoms about your breasts !! I was praying mine would hurt but nope hehe !!

Today bfn at 8 or 9 dpo. I shouldn't be testing so early but I can never wait.... Anyways I do feel I might be joinng feb testers soon. Af is due Friday Ish and I just have that familiar sense that she is on her way ! Oh well I guess we will try pre seed again and hope for the best !! I really did feel positive about this cycle though !!!!!! The cramping was something so new for me !! I'm still excited about ttc even though I have my moments :D


----------



## Lindreed

cnsweeney said:


> fingers and toes crossed for you and lindreed! I am still feeling pretty good. crampy sometimes but I guess that's just baby settling in  no sickness or anything yet. still got some serious cm goin on ! lol. I have a doc appt at my regular doctor Wednesday to get my blood pressure meds switched. I have high bp :/ they had me on lopressor but want to switch me to a 'safer' medication. it's called labetalol for anyone who also has high bp and becomes prego . I know everyone's jaw drops when I tell them I'm only 24 and have high bp but it runs in my family . I'm healthy otherwise. but I've read some not so good things About lopressor while pregnant so I'm not taking it anymore! I'll wait for the new meds. I also called my obgyn today .. I have an appt on feb 3rd to get pregnancy confirmed and schedule our first sono  I took 2 frer's out of the 3 I have (one in 9dpo pm and one 10dpo am) both were faint faint lines. then I took my clinical guard ic's at 10dpo pm,11dpo am, & 11dpo pm. I think the last one was tad but darker than the first but hardly noticeably darker . I think the cg ic's use so much dye in the control line that it doesn't give a good dark test line. I'm gonna take my last frer tmw morning and hopefully see a good dark line  I read a lot of people get barely noticeable lines on the clinical guards and dark ones on frer because like I said the cg's are just junk wondfo knock offs. I'll post a pic in the am so you ladies can refer to it if you also are using cg's or ic's. :)
> p.s- is it bad that I had to have dh hide my frer so I wouldn't pee on it before tmw? (12dpo) hahaha

So fantastic ! No it's not bad that he STILL has to hide them :) ill be the same way :) glad to hear everything is going well and you are feeling great !!! Keep us posted and I hope your first appointment goes well !!! So exciting !!!! :D


----------



## cnsweeney

I still have my fx'd for you ! you're still a little early so is possible! :)


----------



## cnsweeney

so I thought I'd ask you guys for your opinion since i can't really ask anyone else haha. dh and I have discussed names since before we even got pregnant. we like Carter Gabriel for a boy (Gabriel is his grandfathers name). & I know it's very different but I like Perry Elizabeth for a girl. Perry is my grandfathers middle name and Elizabeth is my grandmothers middle name. what do you guys think ?


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just checking in. Hope everyone's TWW's are going fast. My fingers are crossed and prayers sent for you all.


----------



## Lindreed

cnsweeney said:


> so I thought I'd ask you guys for your opinion since i can't really ask anyone else haha. dh and I have discussed names since before we even got pregnant. we like Carter Gabriel for a boy (Gabriel is his grandfathers name). & I know it's very different but I like Perry Elizabeth for a girl. Perry is my grandfathers middle name and Elizabeth is my grandmothers middle name. what do you guys think ?


Gabriel for a boy is absolutely perfect and your girls name is gorgeous !! Beautiful and unique !! I would say they are both fantastic choices !


----------



## DreamlnOfBaby

Got my first BFP today! Praying for a sticky bean! 14 DPO and AF was due today. Got BFNs on 8 & 11 DPO. Baby dust to all of you ladies still waiting for your BFPs!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Jenn95

If this my bfp!!!???? Ok I know A LOT of you ladies will say you see nothing but... In person it's a squinter but noticeable! It's very weird though! Maybe because I took it with my iPad, idk!? Also!! When I opened the test their was an indent where the 'pregnant' line should be and it was colored very very light pink :/ so idk what does this mean!? Is this an evap maybe!? I hope not :( what is the las test a women has gotten a bfp??? I had IB at *14dpo* I took the test today 17dpo so three days after IB and it's light but there! So maybe enough hCG didn't pick up yet!? Ugh I wish it was a clear cut bfp! So I know I will get negative responses but...what do you ladies think!?!?!? https://i43.tinypic.com/dbs0g0.jpg


----------



## Jenn95

cnsweeney said:


> so I thought I'd ask you guys for your opinion since i can't really ask anyone else haha. dh and I have discussed names since before we even got pregnant. we like Carter Gabriel for a boy (Gabriel is his grandfathers name). & I know it's very different but I like Perry Elizabeth for a girl. Perry is my grandfathers middle name and Elizabeth is my grandmothers middle name. what do you guys think ?

I think those are beautiful names!! I always loved the name Elizabeth, very beautiful choices!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats dreaminofbaby!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months.

Jenn95 - I definitely see something but I don't know if I'd call it BFP just yet. Take another test in a day or two. FX!


----------



## Jenn95

confuzion said:


> Congrats dreaminofbaby!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Jenn95 - I definitely see something but I don't know if I'd call it BFP just yet. Take another test in a day or two. FX!

Ok thanks soo much!! That's what I was saying to so I will take another test on the 16th(two days from now) and see! Oh boy I hope it's bfp! But until then I'm not getting excited because it's not dark it's very very light. I hope it is!! Thanks again! At least it's not only me seeing things :wacko: lol!!


----------



## Jenn95

DreamlnOfBaby said:


> Got my first BFP today! Praying for a sticky bean! 14 DPO and AF was due today. Got BFNs on 8 & 11 DPO. Baby dust to all of you ladies still waiting for your BFPs!

Congratulations!! So happy for you H&H nine months!! :happydance:


----------



## Lindreed

Dream that looks like a bfp to be honest !!! Not an evap !


----------



## cnsweeney

DreamlnOfBaby said:


> Got my first BFP today! Praying for a sticky bean! 14 DPO and AF was due today. Got BFNs on 8 & 11 DPO. Baby dust to all of you ladies still waiting for your BFPs!

congrats!!!


----------



## cnsweeney

jenn.. at first I didn't see anything but then I was like wait.. I do now. lol. hopefully you get a bfp in a couple days  fingers crossed!


----------



## 2moms2be

Congrats Dream :thumbup::happydance::thumbup:

How is it possible that I'm only 3DPO today? This is the longest TWW of my life!!!

On the upside, I went to see a naturopath today, and she's pretty positive about our chances and doesn't see anything that would be getting in the way of conceiving. She said to just give it time & trust my body, so that's what I'm going to try to do. She did recommend a few things to do in case the Vitex doesn't help with my spotting after three months (I spot for days before AF, ugh), so I feel like she's being proactive, too.

:happydance:

Trying to stay positive! Send good energy to all of you ladies <3


----------



## Jenn95

cnsweeney said:


> jenn.. at first I didn't see anything but then I was like wait.. I do now. lol. hopefully you get a bfp in a couple days  fingers crossed!

Thanks so much!!  that's what I said.. In person I was like ugh bfn :( then I guess the way I turned it I saw a light line! Then I got super obsessed lol! If I did have IB at 14DPO, then it may still be bfp and not evap! Because I'm 17dpo so 3 days since IB...so maybe hCG hasn't built up enough! Yeah...this is my crazy neurotic thinking :wacko: lol!!  hopefully it gets darker!! Crossing everything I can think of lol


----------



## Hellbetty89

Will you add me for testing on the 20th please?


----------



## Dannixo

Hellbetty89 said:


> Will you add me for testing on the 20th please?

Hi welcome to the group! I have added you! Good luck this cycle! How long have you been trying? Medicated or natural cycle?


----------



## Dannixo

DreamlnOfBaby said:


> Got my first BFP today! Praying for a sticky bean! 14 DPO and AF was due today. Got BFNs on 8 & 11 DPO. Baby dust to all of you ladies still waiting for your BFPs!

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months. How long were you trying? Can I ask if it was medicated or natural?


----------



## Hellbetty89

This is our first month trying. Natural


----------



## cnsweeney

oh my goodness. I have never been more exhausted in my life! I've been taking 2 naps a day! I feel like a 13 yr old hormonal teenager. it's like those naps when you got home from school , flopped on your bed, and zonked out. ha!


----------



## jmandrews

Lindreed said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I have been better. Been sick for a week now :( I have been fighting a nasty cold. Even my DD caught it as well. So we haven't been doing much. Just wishing the TWW to go faster. My boobs have been hurting. Much earlier in my cycle than normal. Other than that I feel like myself. So we will see :)
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are still fighting that cold !! So many colds are going around here as well ! Still feeling positive about this cycle !??? It's a good symtoms about your breasts !! I was praying mine would hurt but nope hehe !!
> 
> Today bfn at 8 or 9 dpo. I shouldn't be testing so early but I can never wait.... Anyways I do feel I might be joinng feb testers soon. Af is due Friday Ish and I just have that familiar sense that she is on her way ! Oh well I guess we will try pre seed again and hope for the best !! I really did feel positive about this cycle though !!!!!! The cramping was something so new for me !! I'm still excited about ttc even though I have my moments :DClick to expand...

Thanks :) I still feel good about this cycle. Even though I have felt like crap lately. I feel like I have been punched in the face. My sinuses are killing me. I'm thinking I might have a sinus infection. :( probably go to the Dr. Tomorrow. 

The cramping is a good sign! :) I had that with my DD. You're not out yet. :) FX'd a pink line will be showing up for you soon!


----------



## Lindreed

Thanks Hun :)


----------



## DreamlnOfBaby

Thank you all! I couldn't be more excited! I'm gonna test again on Thursday to make sure those lines are getting darker. Praying for a sticky bean! 

Danni- I've been tracking my cycles for 3 months, but this was our first month TTC. All natural, the only things I did was use the Glow Pregnancy app to identify our fertile window, take prenatals for last 3 months, and BDed every day during fertile window! 

We were so lucky and blessed and I pray you all get BFPs soon! :dust:


----------



## Aims13h

Can I ask you lovely ladies for some input?

This is only my second time using opk's , so I'm a little confused...:dohh:

I started taking the tests on CD8 (faint line). On CD9 I got a very strong line. CD10 I took a test in the morning and at night, both were faint lines. Now today, CD11, is a very faint line.

Was CD9 my +? I was expecting it to be a little darker?
 



Attached Files:







get-attachment.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 49


----------



## cnsweeney

according to your chart, yes ;) those line opk's are tricky sometimes.


----------



## Jenn95

Sorry to post and be weird but I'm very depressed :( I have been down all day...I was so happy after that light bfp... But what if it's false hope? :( if it turns out it was just an evap I will be so depressed :( *sigh* if I test the 16th (two days) and it's not darker then it's a bfn right? I'm just depressed now...maybe it's hormones getting me happy then sad the happy then sad and I am pregnant...or maybe it's reality and my mind saying...your not pregnant :(


----------



## confuzion

I know what you mean jenn. I'm so back on forth with hoping and getting all down on myself. I hope it's pregnancy hormones but idk I just don't think it is for me. 

If it's not darker by the 16th then prob an evap sorry lovey.


----------



## Jenn95

confuzion said:


> I know what you mean jenn. I'm so back on forth with hoping and getting all down on myself. I hope it's pregnancy hormones but idk I just don't think it is for me.
> 
> If it's not darker by the 16th then prob an evap sorry lovey.

Thanks :/ I hope it gets darker!! I'm going to test the 16th and I will post pics  dust to you!! :dust:


----------



## xMissChellex

the :witch: got me:nope:

timing was perfect.. i dont know why it didnt work :dohh:


----------



## Jenn95

xMissChellex said:


> the :witch: got me:nope:
> 
> timing was perfect.. i dont know why it didnt work :dohh:

Aw :( I'm sorry! :hugs: hopefully this next cycle will be your month!! :dust:


----------



## Lindreed

Mischelle sending hugs over.... Xo i have been wondering the same!


----------



## Dannixo

xMissChellex said:


> the :witch: got me:nope:
> 
> timing was perfect.. i dont know why it didnt work :dohh:

I'm sorry dear. My timings been perfect for 2 years now with medicated cycles. I ask myself that often. Don't let yourself get down. There's always next cycle. Hope to see you in February's thread.


----------



## cnsweeney

Danni you are such a sweet soul ! I pray you get your bfp? you more than deserve it! 
you too Michelle. it can take a few months to achieve a bfp even if you do everything by the book:/


----------



## cnsweeney

ok that was not meant to be a question mark lol


----------



## Jenn95

](*,) ugh!! I have been obsessing all night!! I think I am going to break down and test tomorrow morning :/ but I have a question!? Now I know I shouldn't google but... Does O spotting happen before or after the egg releases!? And if after/before how long after/before usually?? I'm just obsessing and loosing my mind! :wacko: and I'm usually never late the last time I was late was 2 years ago (and only 2 days!) now since it is technically 'tomorrow' (12:09am) :haha: I'm 5 days late!! Ugh I just want bfp!! :( and sorry I know it's extremely long and you ladies don't need to read it but these are my symptoms since O-

Also when I say IB that's assuming it was IB. (Sorry for tmi!) 

O: Dec.28
1DPO: EWCM, light cramps
2DPO EWCM, feeling very warm, bloated, pink EWCM!?!?
3DPO: Headache bad!, felt 'out of it', tired
4DPO: Tired, hungry, moody, headache again!
5DPO: exhausted, moody, headache, lower back pain, light cramping
6DPO: Exhausted, HUNGRY, feeling nauseous
7DPO: Exhausted , HUNGRY, headache, lower back pain, saw the hunger games cried!?!?
8DPO: HUNGRY, very very vivid dreams started, cramps
9DPO: hungry, moody EWCM started again??
10DPO: Woke up with sore throat??, Feeling hot then cold then hot then cold, tired, hungry, tested BFN 
11DPO: Sore throat again, lower back pain, cramps, diarrhea/constipation, saw the movie Frozen it was bad like water works! Lol
12DPO: Sore throat gone, another vivid dream last night, very moody, legs pain/ leg cramps
13DPO: Another vivid dream, BAD lower back pain, mild cramps, tired, feeling annoyed, headache
14DPO: (AF due) another weird vivid dream, went to the bathroom saw pink blood when I wiped (convinced it was AF), tired, can smell EVERYTHING, nauseous (didn't throw up though)
15DPO: (1day late/past IB) another vivid dream, spotting stopped on 14DPO, hungry, lower back pain, legs feel weak!?, extremely moody (felt like AF was around the corner!!)
16DPO: (2 days late/past IB): another vivid dream, hungry CRAVING Chinese food!! (Got it hehe), after eating nauseous (didn't throw up though), dizzy, headache
17DPO: (3days late/Past IB): Vivid dream that I had a daughter, lower back pain, neck pain!? Tired!! Slept 10 hours last night and feel like I went through a war!


----------



## Msw454

Jenn95 said:


> ](*,) ugh!! I have been obsessing all night!! I think I am going to break down and test tomorrow morning :/ but I have a question!? Now I know I shouldn't google but... Does O spotting happen before or after the egg releases!? And if after/before how long after/before usually?? I'm just obsessing and loosing my mind! :wacko: and I'm usually never late the last time I was late was 2 years ago (and only 2 days!) now since it is technically 'tomorrow' (12:09am) :haha: I'm 5 days late!! Ugh I just want bfp!! :( and sorry I know it's extremely long and you ladies don't need to read it but these are my symptoms since O-
> 
> Also when I say IB that's assuming it was IB. (Sorry for tmi!)
> 
> O: Dec.28
> 1DPO: EWCM, light cramps
> 2DPO EWCM, feeling very warm, bloated, pink EWCM!?!?
> 3DPO: Headache bad!, felt 'out of it', tired
> 4DPO: Tired, hungry, moody, headache again!
> 5DPO: exhausted, moody, headache, lower back pain, light cramping
> 6DPO: Exhausted, HUNGRY, feeling nauseous
> 7DPO: Exhausted , HUNGRY, headache, lower back pain, saw the hunger games cried!?!?
> 8DPO: HUNGRY, very very vivid dreams started, cramps
> 9DPO: hungry, moody EWCM started again??
> 10DPO: Woke up with sore throat??, Feeling hot then cold then hot then cold, tired, hungry, tested BFN
> 11DPO: Sore throat again, lower back pain, cramps, diarrhea/constipation, saw the movie Frozen it was bad like water works! Lol
> 12DPO: Sore throat gone, another vivid dream last night, very moody, legs pain/ leg cramps
> 13DPO: Another vivid dream, BAD lower back pain, mild cramps, tired, feeling annoyed, headache
> 14DPO: (AF due) another weird vivid dream, went to the bathroom saw pink blood when I wiped (convinced it was AF), tired, can smell EVERYTHING, nauseous (didn't throw up though)
> 15DPO: (1day late/past IB) another vivid dream, spotting stopped on 14DPO, hungry, lower back pain, legs feel weak!?, extremely moody (felt like AF was around the corner!!)
> 16DPO: (2 days late/past IB): another vivid dream, hungry CRAVING Chinese food!! (Got it hehe), after eating nauseous (didn't throw up though), dizzy, headache
> 17DPO: (3days late/Past IB): Vivid dream that I had a daughter, lower back pain, neck pain!? Tired!! Slept 10 hours last night and feel like I went through a war!

So you've only tested once during the tww?? I'm impressed!!! I would be peeing on a stick like crazy, especially if I was late! Everything sounds good, you should def test!!!


----------



## Samanthatc

I'll be testing on the 30th of jan, if AF doesn't show by then! Goodluck to all the testers x


----------



## Jenn95

Msw454 said:


> Jenn95 said:
> 
> 
> ](*,) ugh!! I have been obsessing all night!! I think I am going to break down and test tomorrow morning :/ but I have a question!? Now I know I shouldn't google but... Does O spotting happen before or after the egg releases!? And if after/before how long after/before usually?? I'm just obsessing and loosing my mind! :wacko: and I'm usually never late the last time I was late was 2 years ago (and only 2 days!) now since it is technically 'tomorrow' (12:09am) :haha: I'm 5 days late!! Ugh I just want bfp!! :( and sorry I know it's extremely long and you ladies don't need to read it but these are my symptoms since O-
> 
> Also when I say IB that's assuming it was IB. (Sorry for tmi!)
> 
> O: Dec.28
> 1DPO: EWCM, light cramps
> 2DPO EWCM, feeling very warm, bloated, pink EWCM!?!?
> 3DPO: Headache bad!, felt 'out of it', tired
> 4DPO: Tired, hungry, moody, headache again!
> 5DPO: exhausted, moody, headache, lower back pain, light cramping
> 6DPO: Exhausted, HUNGRY, feeling nauseous
> 7DPO: Exhausted , HUNGRY, headache, lower back pain, saw the hunger games cried!?!?
> 8DPO: HUNGRY, very very vivid dreams started, cramps
> 9DPO: hungry, moody EWCM started again??
> 10DPO: Woke up with sore throat??, Feeling hot then cold then hot then cold, tired, hungry, tested BFN
> 11DPO: Sore throat again, lower back pain, cramps, diarrhea/constipation, saw the movie Frozen it was bad like water works! Lol
> 12DPO: Sore throat gone, another vivid dream last night, very moody, legs pain/ leg cramps
> 13DPO: Another vivid dream, BAD lower back pain, mild cramps, tired, feeling annoyed, headache
> 14DPO: (AF due) another weird vivid dream, went to the bathroom saw pink blood when I wiped (convinced it was AF), tired, can smell EVERYTHING, nauseous (didn't throw up though)
> 15DPO: (1day late/past IB) another vivid dream, spotting stopped on 14DPO, hungry, lower back pain, legs feel weak!?, extremely moody (felt like AF was around the corner!!)
> 16DPO: (2 days late/past IB): another vivid dream, hungry CRAVING Chinese food!! (Got it hehe), after eating nauseous (didn't throw up though), dizzy, headache
> 17DPO: (3days late/Past IB): Vivid dream that I had a daughter, lower back pain, neck pain!? Tired!! Slept 10 hours last night and feel like I went through a war!
> 
> So you've only tested once during the tww?? I'm impressed!!! I would be peeing on a stick like crazy, especially if I was late! Everything sounds good, you should def test!!!Click to expand...

Oops oops! Sorry :shy: tested today..well technically yesterday and super faint bfp wouldn't it be darker?? Ugh I'm worried or maybe it's just an evap and nothing :( 
https://i41.tinypic.com/2r26d51.jpg
Sorry I know I posted it already ladies don't mean to post it again just forgot to put that I did test :/ sorry! Here's also a link to it 50% say positive idk? :/ https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images155287


----------



## Msw454

Maybe not if you just implanted... Frer have SUPER low sensitivities! I just had a cp this month, and it picked up my hcg when the beta was 8. So fx it gets darker for you!!!


----------



## confuzion

Bfn this morning. Don't plan to test again. I feel out and just know this isn't my month. On to February!


----------



## Kittycat155

Pregnant! Boobs would not let me sleep so took test and +.


----------



## Dannixo

Kittycat155 said:


> Pregnant! Boobs would not let me sleep so took test and +.

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Lindreed

Wahoooo kitty !!!!! :D


----------



## Jenn95

bfn... Whatever... 5 days late absolutely no sign of AF.. I'm so angry! I wish my body would stop playing tricks with me already! I have heard that some women only just get a bfp between 6-8 weeks but it's a low percentage of women so I'm out...I'm just out :( I know I have only been trying for 7 cycles but I'm done for a while. For you ladies who have been trying for a way longer time props for you, your really strong women! Because I may sound arrogant giving up after 7 cycles but I just can't anymore...at least for a while. It's just to much :( so for those ladies still trying, your very strong and I hope you get your bfp soon!! :dust: and for those of you that are pg have a very very H&H 9 months! :crib:


----------



## Lindreed

Has anyone had an evap on a dollar test from the store ? Those small ones you use a dipper to deposit urine into the hole, purplish pink lines? Well I never thought your could get evaps on those but I got one that my husband can see two days ago, took the same test yesterday and nothing . Woke up this morning and bfn two different tests and looked at the one from yesterday and another evap on the dollar test, what the heck? Like its the most horrible evap with color and everything!?!?!? How can it do this to me !?!?

Just wondering if anyone has had this! I know I'm not preggo at this point. Womens Intuition, feeling af on the way and zero pregnancy symtoms .

I just want to warn anyone about using these tests and also see if any of you have used them and gotten an evap.

The first week of the tww I felt super convinced I was preggo. I had weird cramps at about 6 or 7 dpo that felt distinctly different. I got dizzy etc. I've never ever had cramps in the tww like that. I think the bean tried to stick and failed :(. I'm about 10 dpo today. Next cycle we agreed we are going to ntnp. Six cycles is enough for me also. Being obsessed and using opks and temping and pre seed only fuels my anxiety about this. I'm actually looking forward to freeing myself from this madness !! I will still sneak into the threads though haha :) hoping we get more bfps before January is over ! Fx for you all !


----------



## cnsweeney

went pee this am an when I wiped there was pinkish blood (had a slimy texture) omg I am so sorry for the tmi but I freaked. I had ib with my daughter .. I woke up with blood in my panties and immediately called the doc . she assured me it was ib. i know I got it AFTER I got my bfp with her but I don't remember how long . does anyone know how long after implantation or a bfp do you typically have ib? I believe I implanted 4-5 days ago.


----------



## DreamlnOfBaby

cnsweeney- I had light brown/pink spotting for two days and kindof a lot and I thought AF was starting. I took a HPT anyway and got my BFP. I think I implanted sometime last weekend, and our due dates are exactly the same!


----------



## Kittycat155

Maybe you had a chemical and it was positive for a short while? I have had no issues with the cheapie tests. I always had a good idea when I was O based on EWCM and being horny so we did not always use OPKs. I had tested it out and when I get horny few days in row it is RIGHT before I O so we just followed that.


----------



## cnsweeney

ok thank you! everything I read online was saying it should happen the day of of after implantation which is false at least for me because with my daughter it was a few days after a bfp and I'm guessing same with this one. I was trying not to freak out lol I'm calm now I'll just wait till tonight and see if its gone. just went to the bathroom again and nothing but maybe one speckle of a pink spot on the tissue that was hardly noticeable. with my daughter it was only that one incident then gone.


----------



## cnsweeney

kittykat you almost gave me a heart attack I thought you were referring to
my implantation bleeding for a sec! lol . whew!


----------



## cnsweeney

oh & dream yep that's the due date I calculated but that could very well change at our doc appts! lol. it changed multiple times with my daughter but then again I wasn't actively trying with her so I didn't know the day I ovulated, implanted, etc haha!


----------



## Kittycat155

SORRY!!! I have not slept usually I am a bit better!:S And we are to go shopping tonight to few stores this will be a trip from hell.


----------



## Dannixo

Lindreed said:


> Has anyone had an evap on a dollar test from the store ? Those small ones you use a dipper to deposit urine into the hole, purplish pink lines? Well I never thought your could get evaps on those but I got one that my husband can see two days ago, took the same test yesterday and nothing . Woke up this morning and bfn two different tests and looked at the one from yesterday and another evap on the dollar test, what the heck? Like its the most horrible evap with color and everything!?!?!? How can it do this to me !?!?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had this! I know I'm not preggo at this point. Womens Intuition, feeling af on the way and zero pregnancy symtoms .
> 
> I just want to warn anyone about using these tests and also see if any of you have used them and gotten an evap.
> 
> The first week of the tww I felt super convinced I was preggo. I had weird cramps at about 6 or 7 dpo that felt distinctly different. I got dizzy etc. I've never ever had cramps in the tww like that. I think the bean tried to stick and failed :(. I'm about 10 dpo today. Next cycle we agreed we are going to ntnp. Six cycles is enough for me also. Being obsessed and using opks and temping and pre seed only fuels my anxiety about this. I'm actually looking forward to freeing myself from this madness !! I will still sneak into the threads though haha :) hoping we get more bfps before January is over ! Fx for you all !

I used them a lot and got an evap with color everytime and got let down quite a few times. There junk!


----------



## Lindreed

I'm hoping the attachment work but here is what I am talking about. I have had these evaps ? On the dollar test three in three days. This one is the darkest. It's so confusing . They show after about 10 mind? Not sure because I always think they are negative then leave them.

Ill never buy these tests again !! What do you ladies think? Have any experience with this? Such false hope :( I know a is coming
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lindreed

Here is non inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lindreed

Wow... Way harder to see in pics than in person haha. First time posting a pic though so that means I can figure it out from now on haha


----------



## Dannixo

Lindreed said:


> I'm hoping the attachment work but here is what I am talking about. I have had these evaps ? On the dollar test three in three days. This one is the darkest. It's so confusing . They show after about 10 mind? Not sure because I always think they are negative then leave them.
> 
> Ill never buy these tests again !! What do you ladies think? Have any experience with this? Such false hope :( I know a is coming

Yes it's an evap. Like I said in my previous post I've used these quite a few times and they all will have an evap line after 10 mins. It says right on the box not to read them after 10 minutes. Don't trust them there junk.


----------



## Lindreed

Yeah horrible !! I agree !!! I am glad I posted is as an example !! I am going to have my husband pee on one too just to further show how junk they are . I def won't waste even a dollar on these again !! Dollar stores are not meant to sell preggo tests hehe :D


----------



## cnsweeney

I have an appt at my obgyn in the morning. called to let them know about the pink spotting/discharge and they wanna bring me in. should I be concerned? with my daughter it was dark brown sludgy type of ib blood. so I haven't exactly had this type before.


----------



## jmandrews

Don't panic cnsweeney... My friend had that and did off and on throughout her pregnancy. She is now almost 7 months pregnant wth a healthy baby boy. I hope that makes you feel better. Her bleeding was also pink. Never brown.


----------



## cnsweeney

thank you:) I just get so paranoid very easily and I'm quite the hypochondriac! I seriously need to buy stock in google as much as I use it lol. I have read good answers and bad answers but I'm trying to remain calm lol. this morning is when I had the majority of it . since then it's very light only when I wipe. & I feel like I'm going to the bathroom more often just to check lol. this morning it was only when I wiped too there was just more of it probably because I hadn't gone to the bathroom in 8 hours . so far I don't need a panty liner and its not showing on my panties so that's a good sign. my temp is still up, another good sign. and it's not bright red and I'm not having any serious cramps so I'll keep reminding myself to calm down! lol plus i took another ic this morning after i saw the spotting and it had the darkest of all 4 of my ic's so far. i went to my regular doc today to get my blood pressure meds switched and surprise! after a few days off of my meds my bp is normal! so she doesn't wanna put me on anything unless it starts going up again :) excited because I didn't wanna take those meds because it does cross the placenta :( but sometimes u have no choice. so thank god :) I'll update tmw morning after my doc appt .


----------



## floridamomma

Are OPK's supposed to get darker each day as ovulation comes Or will the all of a sudden be darker than the control line


----------



## floridamomma

And congrats to all the ladies who have joined the bump club happy and healthy nine months to you all. To to the ladies Who need to take a break I completely understand I took a break after trying for a few months and not getting pregnant and the very month as I wasn't going to try is the month I got pregnant I hope that happens for all of you


----------



## cnsweeney

mine doesn't usually get darker mine usually go from really light to bam! really dark lol


----------



## floridamomma

thanks my app says Saturday but I started testing a day or two ago and Its just the same color line


----------



## jmandrews

cnsweeney said:


> thank you:) I just get so paranoid very easily and I'm quite the hypochondriac! I seriously need to buy stock in google as much as I use it lol. I have read good answers and bad answers but I'm trying to remain calm lol. this morning is when I had the majority of it . since then it's very light only when I wipe. & I feel like I'm going to the bathroom more often just to check lol. this morning it was only when I wiped too there was just more of it probably because I hadn't gone to the bathroom in 8 hours . so far I don't need a panty liner and its not showing on my panties so that's a good sign. my temp is still up, another good sign. and it's not bright red and I'm not having any serious cramps so I'll keep reminding myself to calm down! lol plus i took another ic this morning after i saw the spotting and it had the darkest of all 4 of my ic's so far. i went to my regular doc today to get my blood pressure meds switched and surprise! after a few days off of my meds my bp is normal! so she doesn't wanna put me on anything unless it starts going up again :) excited because I didn't wanna take those meds because it does cross the placenta :( but sometimes u have no choice. so thank god :) I'll update tmw morning after my doc appt .

Those are all very good signs. I think you will be just fine. Especially since you feel good and your line is getting darker. I have heard of women not know they are pregnant because the bleeding they get (like what you are having) makes them think it's AF. My MIL thought this when she was preg with my DH. :) that's great about your bp and no meds!!! Woo Hoo! Please keep us posted! So excited for you!


----------



## cnsweeney

thanks so much for your input :) it makes me feel so much better! as of tonight when I went to the bathroom after my nap for the day (hahaha) there was no spotting even when wiping so hopefully it's gone! lol


----------



## Lindreed

Ladies just an FYI I had my husband pee on the dollar tree test and sure enough his line was even stronger and more clear than mine ! It didnt look like an evap, it looked like a pregnancy ! So, moral of the story I won't be purchasing those anymore hehe :) although tempting ...

Anyways I wanted to say thank you so much for you support ladies I am signing off the site to pursue some hobbies and take my mind off ttc. Af has not showed but the stress is overwhelming over the past few months. We are tossing out the opks and pre seed etc and just going with the flow. Letting things happen when they should and the timing is right.

Wish you all the best of luck and fx for all of you !!


----------



## lilegg2014

Hello everyone, 

I got my bfp on the 14th :D
soooo excited!
Baba #2


----------



## cnsweeney

awh lindreed I'm going to miss you :( it will happen for you when the time is right .. it's funny how things work out sometimes. prayers sent for you! I completely understand why you want to sign off and throw everything out . it can consume you sometimes . 
p.s- when we told dh's best friend we were pregnant we also told him I kept getting upset because the ic's were bfns and then boom the frer was pos. he laughed and said same thing happened to his wife except she was using dollar store tests and would get soooo upset. he said he knew she was pregnant so he bought her an frer and it was a bfp! lol so I'm sure they are junk lol .
good luck to you if you even read this! :/


----------



## cnsweeney

lilegg2014 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got my bfp on the 14th :D
> soooo excited!
> Baba #2

congrats!


----------



## cnsweeney

update on me: temp was its highest today out of the entire month! so it's still hanging strong and getting a little higher each day. so that's good . and still no spotting as of this a.m. hm that was weird. with dd I had ib but it was really dark , looked and felt nothing like this. and it was a one time occurrence. this went on for hours yesterday so who the heck knows. I thought it would be too late for ib considering in order to get my bfp I got on Saturday I had to of implanted no later than Saturday morning. if It was ib I figured it would be old and dark .. someone on a different board from like 2009 said she had the same thing and ended up with twins! apparently the first one implanted first and she didn't have ib and got a bfp. then the 2nd one implanted and she had the same pink spotting that I had. oh man ! lol. I won't dare tell dh that. we already joke about it all the time because I have 3 sets of them in my immediate family. haha.


----------



## confuzion

lilegg2014 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got my bfp on the 14th :D
> soooo excited!
> Baba #2

congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## cnsweeney

well went to the docs. they did an exam and a preg. test which of course came back positive. the exam didnt really tell much. they also took a beta blood test and I gotta go back Monday to see if my hcg is rising normally. so Tuesday ill know im in the clear:)


----------



## Jenn95

Lindreed said:



> Ladies just an FYI I had my husband pee on the dollar tree test and sure enough his line was even stronger and more clear than mine ! It didnt look like an evap, it looked like a pregnancy ! So, moral of the story I won't be purchasing those anymore hehe :) although tempting ...
> 
> Anyways I wanted to say thank you so much for you support ladies I am signing off the site to pursue some hobbies and take my mind off ttc. Af has not showed but the stress is overwhelming over the past few months. We are tossing out the opks and pre seed etc and just going with the flow. Letting things happen when they should and the timing is right.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck and fx for all of you !!

Awe :( I'm very sorry but I do definitely understand. I wish you the very best <3


----------



## Jenn95

lilegg2014 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got my bfp on the 14th :D
> soooo excited!
> Baba #2

Congratulations!!! Wishing you a very very H&H 9 months!


----------



## Jenn95

cnsweeney said:


> well went to the docs. they did an exam and a preg. test which of course came back positive. the exam didnt really tell much. they also took a beta blood test and I gotta go back Monday to see if my hcg is rising normally. so Tuesday ill know im in the clear:)

Glad everything is going smoothly :thumbup: :D......still no AF for me :/ 6 days late :shrug: idk been having bad lower back pain probably AF but strange...never ever get back pain with AF....who knows! My body is really messing with me :( if AF shows I'm definitely taking a break! If no AF by Monday I'm getting a blood test :/ cnsweeney I hope things continue to progress very smoothly  :hugs: Dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## floridamomma

Ladies I don't know if I need advice or a listening ear. This morning me and dh were having sex and he went really deep to the point it felt like he was hitting my cervix. That's happend once or twice before and it hurts his penis and e have to stop. Well I should be ovulating sometime between today and Saturday and I wanted to bd everyday. Needless to say I was so upset I just kind of flipped. I blew up and went off. We didn't finish and I don't want to because it may hurt him. I'm so upset and honestly scared to miss my fertile window. I know that's irrational now and feel like crap for it. We also just had a mc at 10 1/2 wee


----------



## Aims13h

cnsweeney said:


> well went to the docs. they did an exam and a preg. test which of course came back positive. the exam didnt really tell much. they also took a beta blood test and I gotta go back Monday to see if my hcg is rising normally. so Tuesday ill know im in the clear:)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## cnsweeney

Floridamomma I've never heard of it hurting the guy? I've had it hurt me before but hm that's strange. maybe you're cervix is just really low. but it still should be soft enough to not hurt him. otherwise no one would have sex! lol maybe ask the doc ? or maybe it's an issue with his man parts and he should ask the doc? I'm sorry love!


----------



## Dannixo

lilegg2014 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got my bfp on the 14th :D
> soooo excited!
> Baba #2

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Kittycat155

If he is uncut I think the foreskin could have slight tear or just got stretched and sore but if not I would check with dr, I could see not wanting sex after that too! I know with my husband he occasionally hits me in one spot that HURTS and if I say anything or he notices my reaction he loses interest cause he feels so bad. I notice on all 4s he tends to hit something the wrong way.


----------



## cnsweeney

^ that could be a cyst . sometimes that's the only sign. it was for me . then I had it removed by laparoscopy . it hurt worse on all 4s for me too.


----------



## Kittycat155

Hmm. Maybe as I feel something on outer...lip? of cervix. Will know in few weeks when I go to Dr.


----------



## floridamomma

It's always when he puts my legs behind my head do he has full access for lack of better of words


----------



## cnsweeney

yeah I'm not sure Floridamomma :/
kittycat- yeah that's what I felt too. it was like a sudden ping of pain in my cervix when he went to deep. it caused like a sudden shooting pain somewhere down there I can't really describe it but I would typically jump and gasp very suddenly and he would stop . come to find out nothing was wrong with my cervix even though that's what it felt like. it was a cyst. everything down there is alot closer than how you picture it so as soon as he hits your cervix it immediately bumps the cyst and causes pain in the entire region. I would def get that checked first all it takes is a sono. they typically go away on their own. how long have you had the pain? they can remove it like they did mine but I will say the laparoscopy is no picnic . it caused me quite a bit of pain . I think I would rather have the cyst! haha. but I had to have the procedure for other things as well. to check for endometriosis,etc. which I also have a minor case of which can also cause pain with sex. but mine was def. my cyst because it is all gone now :) 
if its not a cyst it can be a number of things but I hope it clears up. painful sex sucks! :(


----------



## floridamomma

These are my opks. The last is from a few minutes ago does it look like the second to last one is positive?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 15


----------



## countrygirl3

Yes, I would say so. 
I'm trying for my 4th too! The waiting never seems to get easier hey :)


----------



## Aims13h

I would say that yesterday's was definitely positive! Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## cnsweeney

yes it looks like it to me!


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks guy we bd 2 days ago and hopefully today


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats to all the bfps!!!! We may be out this month. Went to have a HSG on 1/14/14, which was my anniversary, and it was awful. I only experienced minor cramps when they inserted the catheter, but once they began to insert the dye, I was in so much pain. My left tube didnt spill right away so they believe there may have been a blockage, but after a few seconds of pressure it began to spill. Once they saw both tubes spill they stopped and the pain stopped instantly. I went in that morning and was done by 8:30 am. Because I have such short cycle and my Dr. was booked, I actually ovulated the day of the HSG CD 10, may be out this month if the egg released before the test. However, my Dr. said we could try after a couple of hours and we did so who knows.


----------



## jmandrews

:( aw going to miss you Lindreed! Really enjoyed talking to you.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi!! I'm due for AF on the 22nd, 11DPo today, temp took a nose dive today and I'm having a but load of EWCM. Did I even O? Maybe I'm Oing again? Is it implantation? Normally after O I have a ton of symptoms including sore boobs, right now the only symptoms I have is severe fatigue and EWCM. So confused! AF normally comes on 16DPO. 

Any ideas on what might be going on with my chart or me?


----------



## Jenn95

21dpo (8 days late) got BFN at 14dpo, still no AF, terrible lower back pain, very moody, boob soreness (never ever get with AF), and exhausted. I should test but I'm setting myself up for disappointment... :shrug: so we will see...if no AF by Monday then going for a blood test. Congrats on all bfp!! Dust to all! :dust:


----------



## NewMrsJones

I'm out AF arrived this morning so it's on to month 19. We've got our doctors appointment on the 27th just want to know what's going on now.

Good luck to those still waiting to test.


----------



## Dannixo

NewMrsJones said:


> I'm out AF arrived this morning so it's on to month 19. We've got our doctors appointment on the 27th just want to know what's going on now.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting to test.

I'm sorry dear! Good luck at your doctors appointment!


----------



## cnsweeney

lizlovelust said:


> Hi!! I'm due for AF on the 22nd, 11DPo today, temp took a nose dive today and I'm having a but load of EWCM. Did I even O? Maybe I'm Oing again? Is it implantation? Normally after O I have a ton of symptoms including sore boobs, right now the only symptoms I have is severe fatigue and EWCM. So confused! AF normally comes on 16DPO.
> 
> Any ideas on what might be going on with my chart or me?

it could be implantation it you are prego. I had a small dip too for implantation this month. also one of my biggest symptoms of this pregnancy was the cm! it's white and creamy . I never get that! I have also been extremely tired. I have to take naps. those are my only 2 symptoms. I got my slight bfp at 9dpo and my strong bfp at 11dpo.


----------



## StarBrites

Got a BFP today on a FRER! Still need to confirm with a doctor, but I think this is it :)


----------



## cnsweeney

congrats!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

cnsweeney said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Hi!! I'm due for AF on the 22nd, 11DPo today, temp took a nose dive today and I'm having a but load of EWCM. Did I even O? Maybe I'm Oing again? Is it implantation? Normally after O I have a ton of symptoms including sore boobs, right now the only symptoms I have is severe fatigue and EWCM. So confused! AF normally comes on 16DPO.
> 
> Any ideas on what might be going on with my chart or me?
> 
> it could be implantation it you are prego. I had a small dip too for implantation this month. also one of my biggest symptoms of this pregnancy was the cm! it's white and creamy . I never get that! I have also been extremely tired. I have to take naps. those are my only 2 symptoms. I got my slight bfp at 9dpo and my strong bfp at 11dpo.Click to expand...

Oh this give me hope! Yea I have absolutely no symptoms besides being sleepy and tons of CM! So weird!


----------



## jmandrews

So I noticed in having some yellow CM and I'm 9dpo so I googled it wondering if it means anything. I found this link. Hope this is true!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=81


----------



## confuzion

StarBrites said:


> Got a BFP today on a FRER! Still need to confirm with a doctor, but I think this is it :)

congrats! happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Dannixo

StarBrites said:


> Got a BFP today on a FRER! Still need to confirm with a doctor, but I think this is it :)

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Awww lindreed I will miss you as we're fairly similar with cycles, age gap and length in ttc. I wish you all the best and hope to hear you back with a bfp soon  x

Congratulations on the BFP and jenn sorry to hear your still waiting for answers hopefully your doctors appointment will help answer.

As for me CD 10 had very pale 2 red line in opk this morning and as it was Saturday and at home took another around 3.30pm and its close to if not positive so Dtd last night so hopefully aim for tonight and tomorrow although feeling pretty crappy today and nauseous and fell sleep on sofa at 4pm which is not like me!!! Although been working full time rather than part time last two weeks so maybe that lol!!! X


----------



## cnsweeney

ugh. waiting out these next couple of days feel like an eternity. I just want to hear my hcg is rising right. I was laughing with dh last night because it funny to think back to when I was pregnant with dd. I was so not like this. I was so much more laid back. granted I was 18 but god I wish I could be like that still lol . I remember running around in my front yard with my dog at like 5 months pregnant. this time I wouldn't even do that now at 1 month pregnant hahaha


----------



## lizlovelust

today we BDed and normally after I O my cervix is low and hurts to BD cause he hits it! Lol but today it didn't hurt at all and so I tried to feel for my cervix and it's so high I can't reach it! Hmm.... And loads of CM again today, not as EW but still loads...


----------



## confuzion

Hi Danni. Just started spotting. I already knew I was out for this month but can you please make it official with a :witch: next to my name? :)


----------



## Dannixo

confuzion said:


> Hi Danni. Just started spotting. I already knew I was out for this month but can you please make it official with a :witch: next to my name? :)

I'm sorry dear! Sending prayers for next month!


----------



## Kyliem87

Hello ladies :flow:

So after getting my BFP in December I unfortunately miscarried and had surgery on Friday for a D&E. I won't know for sure when I'm testing but it will likely be February but as there isn't a February thread I'm jumping in here first

Good luck ladies! Lots of sticky dust and BFPs to all :flower:


----------



## jmandrews

Tested this morning at 10 dpo and got my super faint BFP!!! The only thing that has been different this cycle for me was that my boobs started hurting at 2 dpo which is way early for me. I also had a little bit of yellow CM yesterday at 9dpo. Other than that I feel normal. Wishing everyone the best of luck and lots of :dust:!!!!! I'll continue to cheer you all on! Lucky cycle #3!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jmandrews

Ps it's hard to see in pic


----------



## bluefish1980

Kyliem87, there is a feb thread already. The link is ont he first page of this thread.

Congrats jmandrews! I see the line. Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Kyliem87

Bluefish - thank you! :flow:


----------



## cnsweeney

yayyy jmandrews! congrats!


----------



## lizlovelust

Edited it for you! Deff BFP!! Congrats!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Dannixo

Kyliem87 said:


> Hello ladies :flow:
> 
> So after getting my BFP in December I unfortunately miscarried and had surgery on Friday for a D&E. I won't know for sure when I'm testing but it will likely be February but as there isn't a February thread I'm jumping in here first
> 
> Good luck ladies! Lots of sticky dust and BFPs to all :flower:

I made a February thread a week ago, the links for the new threads are always posted on the first page.


----------



## Dannixo

jmandrews said:


> Tested this morning at 10 dpo and got my super faint BFP!!! The only thing that has been different this cycle for me was that my boobs started hurting at 2 dpo which is way early for me. I also had a little bit of yellow CM yesterday at 9dpo. Other than that I feel normal. Wishing everyone the best of luck and lots of :dust:!!!!! I'll continue to cheer you all on! Lucky cycle #3!

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Jennifer86

Hey all,

I'm new here, but would love to be part of the January testing fun! 

I just started TTC, ovulated on the 16th -- testing on the 29th. 

Sending lots of good luck your way!


----------



## jmandrews

lizlovelust said:


> Edited it for you! Deff BFP!! Congrats!

Aw thank you! That def helped!


----------



## Dannixo

Jennifer86 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new here, but would love to be part of the January testing fun!
> 
> I just started TTC, ovulated on the 16th -- testing on the 29th.
> 
> Sending lots of good luck your way!

Hi welcome to the group! Good luck with TTC! Hope it don't take you very long.


----------



## Jennifer86

Dannixo said:


> Jennifer86 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new here, but would love to be part of the January testing fun!
> 
> I just started TTC, ovulated on the 16th -- testing on the 29th.
> 
> Sending lots of good luck your way!
> 
> Hi welcome to the group! Good luck with TTC! Hope it don't take you very long.Click to expand...

Thank you! I've been using the fertility awareness method for the last few years along with a ladycomp (which predicts and confirms ovulation), so I'm excited to find out either way!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hey ladies! So currently I'm 8 dpo...I think. Ever since 6 dpo, I've been having cramping off and on all day, feeling like AF is about to come. However, this isn't normal for me and typically I will only have a few cramps a day or two before AF actually comes. I hope this is a good sign, as I've heard that a lot of women have had AF-like cramps a week before they got their BFP. Any thoughts? I really didn't want to symptom spot this time, but here I am;-) No other symptoms though besides the cramping.


----------



## jmandrews

mrsstrezy said:


> Hey ladies! So currently I'm 8 dpo...I think. Ever since 6 dpo, I've been having cramping off and on all day, feeling like AF is about to come. However, this isn't normal for me and typically I will only have a few cramps a day or two before AF actually comes. I hope this is a good sign, as I've heard that a lot of women have had AF-like cramps a week before they got their BFP. Any thoughts? I really didn't want to symptom spot this time, but here I am;-) No other symptoms though besides the cramping.

I've been having that!!! I just got my BFP. FX'd it's a good sign for you!!!


----------



## Kittycat155

I feel like af could still show and crampy. HPT getting darker and 14dpo today. LH getting darker too:) I also do not cramp much except night before AF which normally starts 6-9 am. I am dry but feel like I am soaked but do have alot of CM near cervix.


----------



## cnsweeney

welp. i am currently 4w3d and here I am up at 130am watching tv after eating the weirdest meal of my life consisting of carrots , Mac & cheese, chicken, peppers, onions , and spinach all mixed together. enough to make a normal non pregnant person vomit . but to me it was delicious :) bahaha


----------



## Samanthatc

Hey danni xo, have you tested yet? Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies may I join you at this late stage? I am testing on the 27th Jan If af hasn't shown up by then. Xx


----------



## Dannixo

Samanthatc said:


> Hey danni xo, have you tested yet? Fingers crossed for you x

Nope haven't tested yet. I don't feel any different, no symptoms and since we were forced to take a natural cycle I am not very confident anything will happen.


----------



## cnsweeney

got my hcg results back from Thursday . it was 138. & that was at 3w6d. they said thats normal range.going back today and hopefully get results tmw.hoping for >280 . then gotta to back on the 31st to get hcg drawn again to see if its in the 1200 range yet so I can schedule my first sono:)


----------



## confuzion

Cnsweeney - that's wonderful news about your hcg. 

I want to say something that I hope doesn't upset you because my intentions here are good. I think you would benefit from moving over to the pregnancy part of the forum and maybe discussing all your exciting happenings with ladies who are in the same stage as you. 

Making all these updates on a TTC board with a TTC crowd. Some trying for a very long time with no luck--can come off as insensitive. Not for everybody. But some prefer not to see a pregnant woman's updates as they're struggling to become pregnant themselves. 

Anyway, congrats on your pregnancy once again. I hope this doesn't step on your or anybody's toes. It's hard to convey a non-negative tone through text.


----------



## Dannixo

confuzion said:


> Cnsweeney - that's wonderful news about your hcg.
> 
> I want to say something that I hope doesn't upset you because my intentions here are good. I think you would benefit from moving over to the pregnancy part of the forum and maybe discussing all your exciting happenings with ladies who are in the same stage as you.
> 
> Making all these updates on a TTC board with a TTC crowd. Some trying for a very long time with no luck--can come off as insensitive. Not for everybody. But some prefer not to see a pregnant woman's updates as they're struggling to become pregnant themselves.
> 
> Anyway, congrats on your pregnancy once again. I hope this doesn't step on your or anybody's toes. It's hard to convey a non-negative tone through text.

I was thinking the exact same thing..


----------



## jmandrews

There is a thread in the 1st trimester for September babies I just joined if u want to hop on over there :)


----------



## jmandrews

cnsweeney said:


> got my hcg results back from Thursday . it was 138. & that was at 3w6d. they said thats normal range.going back today and hopefully get results tmw.hoping for >280 . then gotta to back on the 31st to get hcg drawn again to see if its in the 1200 range yet so I can schedule my first sono:)

Here is one! I'm looking for a oct due date one but here is the September thread :) looks pretty active. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2092093-september-stars-2014-a.html


----------



## cnsweeney

thank you jmandrews! I wasn't trying to upset anyone and I'm so sorry if I had. I feel very insensitive now because I should have thought about those who are struggling. I personally have never experienced that so I couldn't relate. to me it was just exciting to share with you guys because I started with you guys. I planned on moving to the pregnancy side once I got to February. I didn't want it to seem like I got my bfp and didn't care about this board anymore .. you all have been so helpful  I wish you all the best of luck and again am sorry if I pressed any buttons :(


----------



## Abii

Hey there ladies:wave: Im alittle late as Im already 5dpo but was wondering if I could join you guys. Af is suppose to be here on the 30th but I am going on a trip to WA to hopefully see my nephew born:) that being said idk if it will affect my cycle so I may bring a frer with me:thumbup:
How is everyone?:flower:


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

I am back! I had to take a break since September and have some surgery. I'm 8 DPO today!! Danni - Can you put me down for the 25th?? I'm feeling really positive!! Thanks!


----------



## jmandrews

cnsweeney said:


> thank you jmandrews! I wasn't trying to upset anyone and I'm so sorry if I had. I feel very insensitive now because I should have thought about those who are struggling. I personally have never experienced that so I couldn't relate. to me it was just exciting to share with you guys because I started with you guys. I planned on moving to the pregnancy side once I got to February. I didn't want it to seem like I got my bfp and didn't care about this board anymore .. you all have been so helpful  I wish you all the best of luck and again am sorry if I pressed any buttons :(

Your welcome. Aw I knew where u were coming from. :) I like hearing from you and hearing everything is going well.


----------



## Dannixo

Abii- welcome dear! Goody k this cycle!

Mrs.Stevens10- welcome back! How was surgery? Good luck this month! Hoping your lucky cycle number 3 is it for you!


----------



## confuzion

cnsweeney said:


> thank you jmandrews! I wasn't trying to upset anyone and I'm so sorry if I had. I feel very insensitive now because I should have thought about those who are struggling. I personally have never experienced that so I couldn't relate. to me it was just exciting to share with you guys because I started with you guys. I planned on moving to the pregnancy side once I got to February. I didn't want it to seem like I got my bfp and didn't care about this board anymore .. you all have been so helpful  I wish you all the best of luck and again am sorry if I pressed any buttons :(

No buttons pressed hon. For me personally, I like seeing updates. In fact, I still keep up with the June sunflower pregnancy group I started despite me losing my baby. I like to see how my pregnant BnB girls are doing. But being that I have been struggling with my TTC journey, I can understand being a little upset at seeing pregnancy updates when you're not emotionally prepared for it. A lot of the ladies on the loss boards complain about Facebook and having to see updates from people on their pregnancies when they've just lost a little one. It hurts. Of course that doesn't mean you have to walk on eggshells around people. I personally just avoid Facebook. But on a TTC board, it's a safe haven for some of us. 

I didn't want to make you feel bad. Just wanted to help! I feel like the more I talk the worse I make everything sound lol. Sorry :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Anyone who got BFPs or anyone who gets a BFP and due at the end of sept or due in oct or early Nov please come join me in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2108249-october-2014-babies.html#post31352377
So far it's just me and one other. I couldn't find a October thread so thought I'd help the ladies here out if they want to join. :)


Best of luck everyone!!! I hope to see you soon!


----------



## Dannixo

jmandrews said:


> Anyone who got BFPs or anyone who gets a BFP and due at the end of sept or due in oct or early Nov please come join me in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2108249-october-2014-babies.html#post31352377
> So far it's just me and one other. I couldn't find a October thread so thought I'd help the ladies here out if they want to join. :)
> 
> 
> Best of luck everyone!!! I hope to see you soon!

I hope to see you there soon!!


----------



## StarBrites

jmandrews said:


> Anyone who got BFPs or anyone who gets a BFP and due at the end of sept or due in oct or early Nov please come join me in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2108249-october-2014-babies.html#post31352377
> So far it's just me and one other. I couldn't find a October thread so thought I'd help the ladies here out if they want to join. :)
> 
> 
> Best of luck everyone!!! I hope to see you soon!

Joined! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm out, AF is here!


----------



## Dannixo

hopefulfor1st said:


> I'm out, AF is here!

I'm sorry dear! I hope to see you in the February thread. The link is on the front page.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Dannixo said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> I'm out, AF is here!
> 
> I'm sorry dear! I hope to see you in the February thread. The link is on the front page.Click to expand...

Without clomid I don't ovulate (well I only have once naturally) and I don't think ill take it this month as our house is for sale (which means it must be spotless everyday incase anyone wants to inspect!) and then we need to find a new house and move so we will prob ntnp until we move as keeping my house spotless, house hunting and moving would be very stressful (and hard!) if I do fall and have morning sickness etc.


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Dannixo said:


> Abii- welcome dear! Goody k this cycle!
> 
> Mrs.Stevens10- welcome back! How was surgery? Good luck this month! Hoping your lucky cycle number 3 is it for you!

The Surgery went well. I needed 3 biopsies and one came back positive so I had to have some tissue removed and took 8 weeks to heal up and now here I am  I found a 3 pack of FRER's for $20.00 at walgreens (if you have their rewards card)! I'm stocked up and though I said the 25th, I doubt I'll hold out :wacko:


----------



## jmandrews

Dannixo said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Anyone who got BFPs or anyone who gets a BFP and due at the end of sept or due in oct or early Nov please come join me in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2108249-october-2014-babies.html#post31352377
> So far it's just me and one other. I couldn't find a October thread so thought I'd help the ladies here out if they want to join. :)
> 
> 
> Best of luck everyone!!! I hope to see you soon!
> 
> I hope to see you there soon!!Click to expand...

me too! good luck Danni! hope you have a sweet baby bean growing in your belly and get your BFP soon!


----------



## jmandrews

StarBrites said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Anyone who got BFPs or anyone who gets a BFP and due at the end of sept or due in oct or early Nov please come join me in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2108249-october-2014-babies.html#post31352377
> So far it's just me and one other. I couldn't find a October thread so thought I'd help the ladies here out if they want to join. :)
> 
> 
> Best of luck everyone!!! I hope to see you soon!
> 
> Joined! :)Click to expand...

yay!!!:happydance: but I don't see you... did you comment?


----------



## Samanthatc

Dannixo said:


> Samanthatc said:
> 
> 
> Hey danni xo, have you tested yet? Fingers crossed for you x
> 
> Nope haven't tested yet. I don't feel any different, no symptoms and since we were forced to take a natural cycle I am not very confident anything will happen.Click to expand...

You never know, any updates, tests or AF? X


----------



## Dannixo

Samanthatc said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samanthatc said:
> 
> 
> Hey danni xo, have you tested yet? Fingers crossed for you x
> 
> Nope haven't tested yet. I don't feel any different, no symptoms and since we were forced to take a natural cycle I am not very confident anything will happen.Click to expand...
> 
> You never know, any updates, tests or AF? XClick to expand...

I don't think I'm testing until Thursday now as I ovulated later this cycle. I'm only 11 dpo Tuesday


----------



## Samanthatc

Dannixo said:


> Samanthatc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samanthatc said:
> 
> 
> Hey danni xo, have you tested yet? Fingers crossed for you x
> 
> Nope haven't tested yet. I don't feel any different, no symptoms and since we were forced to take a natural cycle I am not very confident anything will happen.Click to expand...
> 
> You never know, any updates, tests or AF? XClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'm testing until Thursday now as I ovulated later this cycle. I'm only 11 dpo TuesdayClick to expand...

Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## floridamomma

Dannixo said:


> Samanthatc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samanthatc said:
> 
> 
> Hey danni xo, have you tested yet? Fingers crossed for you x
> 
> Nope haven't tested yet. I don't feel any different, no symptoms and since we were forced to take a natural cycle I am not very confident anything will happen.Click to expand...
> 
> You never know, any updates, tests or AF? XClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'm testing until Thursday now as I ovulated later this cycle. I'm only 11 dpo TuesdayClick to expand...

Fx for you.


----------



## floridamomma

I'm 4dpo and I'm exhausted and constipated. I know it's too early for symptoms but it's annoying anyone


----------



## missaria

I'm 10dpo and feeling crummy, almost like a hangover. My boobs are tender which happens to me before AF, but my nipples are also sore, especially the right one. I had a million symptoms last month and it was a BFN so I'm trying not to get too excited this month.


----------



## Kittycat155

Hangover feeling sounds promising FX!:)


----------



## missaria

Kittycat155 said:


> Hangover feeling sounds promising FX!:)

Aww thank you!


----------



## teacup

AF is two weeks late, and still BFN. Never been this late before, but this is my first cycle after the second miscarriage so maybe my body is confused. Not even sure I ovulated. :cry:


----------



## Aims13h

Just called my dr...I have to go in to have my progesterone levels checked since I have had 5 days of + opk's (both am & pm). Has anyone heard of this happening before?


----------



## Abii

Well this morning after I took my bbt, I noticed that my temps have been quite low even though I am suppose to be 6dpo, so of course I go and google it...now Im terrified if we did conceive.
I had hypothyroidism during my pregnancy with dd but they said it wasn't severe and that I didn't need treatment(it should of gone away after 1st tri), well Im starting to think mine never left because the only thing I could find on having low bbt readings is either hypothyroidism or hyperthyroidism. And since its affecting my bbt/fertility Im scared of it affecting a pregnancy(it can cause a bunch of probs like preterm labor, pre-e, low birth weight or even a sudden miscarriage):cry: 
Ugh dammit, idk why I even went on google everyone knows that its the worst thing to do when your worrying. And now its ruined my day too so thats just fantastic:wacko: 
(sorry for my post being so long) hope you all have a good day


----------



## cnsweeney

Aims13h said:


> Just called my dr...I have to go in to have my progesterone levels checked since I have had 5 days of + opk's (both am & pm). Has anyone heard of this happening before?

I had this this month and it drove me bonkers! I guess it wasn't a big deal cuz I got my bfp! I guess that's why they say to stop testing after your first pos. opk. lol.


----------



## confuzion

Abii said:


> Well this morning after I took my bbt, I noticed that my temps have been quite low even though I am suppose to be 6dpo, so of course I go and google it...now Im terrified if we did conceive.
> I had hypothyroidism during my pregnancy with dd but they said it wasn't severe and that I didn't need treatment(it should of gone away after 1st tri), well Im starting to think mine never left because the only thing I could find on having low bbt readings is either hypothyroidism or hyperthyroidism. And since its affecting my bbt/fertility Im scared of it affecting a pregnancy(it can cause a bunch of probs like preterm labor, pre-e, low birth weight or even a sudden miscarriage):cry:
> Ugh dammit, idk why I even went on google everyone knows that its the worst thing to do when your worrying. And now its ruined my day too so thats just fantastic:wacko:
> (sorry for my post being so long) hope you all have a good day

Your chart doesn't look like a hypo chart to me. It seems normal. I would MAYBE worry about low progesterone, but honestly think it's unlikely that you have that problem.

Charts of ladies with hypothyroidism usually have temps in the low range of 96s pre-ovulation, and low 97s post ovulation. Yours looks great :thumbup:, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Abii

confuzion said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Well this morning after I took my bbt, I noticed that my temps have been quite low even though I am suppose to be 6dpo, so of course I go and google it...now Im terrified if we did conceive.
> I had hypothyroidism during my pregnancy with dd but they said it wasn't severe and that I didn't need treatment(it should of gone away after 1st tri), well Im starting to think mine never left because the only thing I could find on having low bbt readings is either hypothyroidism or hyperthyroidism. And since its affecting my bbt/fertility Im scared of it affecting a pregnancy(it can cause a bunch of probs like preterm labor, pre-e, low birth weight or even a sudden miscarriage):cry:
> Ugh dammit, idk why I even went on google everyone knows that its the worst thing to do when your worrying. And now its ruined my day too so thats just fantastic:wacko:
> (sorry for my post being so long) hope you all have a good day
> 
> Your chart doesn't look like a hypo chart to me. It seems normal. I would MAYBE worry about low progesterone, but honestly think it's unlikely that you have that problem.
> 
> Charts of ladies with hypothyroidism usually have temps in the low range of 96s pre-ovulation, and low 97s post ovulation. Yours looks great :thumbup:, I wouldn't worry.Click to expand...

Omg I wish I could hug you right now, thank you so much! I've been reading about it all morning and stressing. Im going to go have my blood taken after I return from WA just to rule it out because it'll be one less thing I worry about. Thanks again:flower:


----------



## confuzion

Anytime Abii. Getting is tested is a good idea to get it off your mind :) good luck for this cycle!


----------



## Dannixo

Well decided to test tonight and of course another bfn. Just waiting for af to arrive now.


----------



## Abii

Dannixo said:


> Well decided to test tonight and of course another bfn. Just waiting for af to arrive now.

Awh sorry hun:hugs2:
Im going throw this out there, have you tried using conceive plus or pre-seed? and maybe also softcups


----------



## Aims13h

Dannixo said:


> Well decided to test tonight and of course another bfn. Just waiting for af to arrive now.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

Abii said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Well decided to test tonight and of course another bfn. Just waiting for af to arrive now.
> 
> Awh sorry hun:hugs2:
> Im going throw this out there, have you tried using conceive plus or pre-seed? and maybe also softcupsClick to expand...

We tried using preseed, it didn't work. Haven't tried softcups. I lay propped up for 25 minutes everytime after though.


----------



## Kittycat155

I conceived this cycle with fertilaid. I NEVER used it before so figured I would ease in by using a pill or 2 a day and not worrying about 3 a day as stomach is known to have issues. I used preseed but not the day I conceived(know it was one of 2 days) I got it off amazon.


----------



## amanda111308

Can you put me down for Jan 27th? Thanks!!!


----------



## confuzion

So sorry about the bfn Danni :hugs:. If AF shows I hope February is your month!


----------



## Dannixo

amanda111308 said:


> Can you put me down for Jan 27th? Thanks!!!

Hi welcome! I have added you. Good luck this month!


----------



## missaria

Well today was my first day of testing and got a BFN. I know I'm not out until the witch shows, but I'm just not feeling optimistic about this month anymore.


----------



## enchanted78

Hi, can you put me down for January 29?


----------



## mrsstrezy

BFN this morning:( If I ovulated when I thought, I'm 11 DPO today. I'm starting to wonder if I even ovulated. My guess is since I'm obsessing about it, I'm in for a super long cycle. Whenever I overthink things like this, it's like my uterus does the opposite of what I want it to do and I end up with a 50-60 day cycle. Grrr...hate having irregular cycles. I'm going to start drinking Raspberry leaf tea in addition to taking my regular vitamins to see if I can regulate myself a little better.


----------



## 2moms2be

The weirdest thing happened this morning. Around 2:30am, I was woken up by the worst pain EVER in my uterus. Normally I don't even know the damn thing is there, but it was horrifically painful and accompanied by nausea and chills. Lasted a good thirty minutes, it felt like... it was really awful. Couldn't get warm, couldn't get comfortable, felt like I was going to puke.. UGH. When I woke up for work at 7ish (after having a hard time getting back to sleep), it was still there, but wayyyyyy better. Right now, I'm having random waves of nausea, but I was able to eat breakfast. No idea what that was about, but it was super unpleasant and like nothing I've ever felt before.

Started my typical pre-AF spotting this morning, one day earlier than expected. Ew. 99% sure I'm out this cycle, but I'll wait for the temp drop to call it officially.

Onto February <3


----------



## missaria

2moms2be said:


> The weirdest thing happened this morning. Around 2:30am, I was woken up by the worst pain EVER in my uterus. Normally I don't even know the damn thing is there, but it was horrifically painful and accompanied by nausea and chills. Lasted a good thirty minutes, it felt like... it was really awful. Couldn't get warm, couldn't get comfortable, felt like I was going to puke.. UGH. When I woke up for work at 7ish (after having a hard time getting back to sleep), it was still there, but wayyyyyy better. Right now, I'm having random waves of nausea, but I was able to eat breakfast. No idea what that was about, but it was super unpleasant and like nothing I've ever felt before.
> 
> Started my typical pre-AF spotting this morning, one day earlier than expected. Ew. 99% sure I'm out this cycle, but I'll wait for the temp drop to call it officially.
> 
> Onto February <3

Hmm that does sound odd. Could that have been implantation? It can happen until about 12DPO. 

You aren't necessarily out yet!


----------



## Samanthatc

Bfn for me today at 9dpo..


----------



## sailorsgirl

Bfn this morning :( just waiting for af to show now.

Xx


----------



## Abii

Im testing tomorrow morning but Im pretty nervous. All of the symptoms I was having kinda just disappeared except my breast pain, now I just feel really hungry(hunger pains), alittle bloated when I woke up and a backache. Trying so hard to stay positive but its hard:wacko:
Im also really nervous because tomorrow I will be leaving to WA, but the thing is..its my first time ever going on a plane and well..Im going *alone* because my husband is too scared to fly:sulk: sooo Im a nervous wreck today:dohh: 

Sorry to hear about the bfns ladies:? sending dust to you all for next cycle:hugs2:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

hi ladies,

How is everyone this evening?? excited for all you ladies close to testing ))

for me I am now 5DPO and my temp spiked from 97.90 to 98.34 although all my temps this cycle have been on the lower side than normal so maybe them just getting back to normal, see what I wake up to tomorrow. Hate 2WW :-(
hubs away for his 2 weeks so time to rest LOL
Good luck ladies


----------



## Dannixo

I'm out. the :witch: arrived today.. Figured as much. On to another natural cycle..


----------



## confuzion

Sorry Danni. Hope February is your month.


----------



## Aims13h

Hugs Danni! :hugs:


----------



## Abii

Sorry Danni:( gl this cycle:hugs2:


----------



## jmandrews

Abii said:


> Im testing tomorrow morning but Im pretty nervous. All of the symptoms I was having kinda just disappeared except my breast pain, now I just feel really hungry(hunger pains), alittle bloated when I woke up and a backache. Trying so hard to stay positive but its hard:wacko:
> Im also really nervous because tomorrow I will be leaving to WA, but the thing is..its my first time ever going on a plane and well..Im going *alone* because my husband is too scared to fly:sulk: sooo Im a nervous wreck today:dohh:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the bfns ladies:? sending dust to you all for next cycle:hugs2:

That's exactly how I felt when I got my BFP at 10dpo. I started feeling crampy two days later. Good luck!!!
Aw sorry you have to fly alone. I promise it's not scary. You will be fine. Try to take something to distract yourself. Can wait to hear your test results tomorrow!


----------



## jmandrews

HGsurvivor05 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> How is everyone this evening?? excited for all you ladies close to testing ))
> 
> for me I am now 5DPO and my temp spiked from 97.90 to 98.34 although all my temps this cycle have been on the lower side than normal so maybe them just getting back to normal, see what I wake up to tomorrow. Hate 2WW :-(
> hubs away for his 2 weeks so time to rest LOL
> Good luck ladies

Good luck!!! Hope the TWW flies by!


----------



## jmandrews

Dannixo said:


> I'm out. the :witch: arrived today.. Figured as much. On to another natural cycle..

Aw Danni I'm so sorry :hugs: wishing you the best of luck and will continue to pray for your little miracle. Good luck!


----------



## 2moms2be

Temperature tanked this morning; I'm calling it officially. Sorry for everyone else in this boat with me :hugs:

Let's make some February babies <3 <3 <3


----------



## missaria

I started spotting last night (pink CM). This is not normal for me, but I'm still pretty sure it means I'm about to be officially out. Boo.

Sorry for all the BFNs and witches around here lately!


----------



## Abii

Bfn for me today @ 8dpo:(


----------



## mrsstrezy

AF has arrived! I was so hopeful because of all the cramping I was having, but it turned out to be a stomach bug:( Ugh! Oh well, I'm not all that surprised that I didn't get my BFP, as hubby and I are definitely not trying as hard as all you lovely ladies. Pretty sure that we only DTD once during O. I told him that next month, we're gonna go hardcore!! lol. I'm actually somewhat relieved. I just bought a tanning package and we leave on our cruise in less than a month...didn't want to have morning sickness for our trip, and wanted to be a sun goddess without having to worry about overheating!

Also, I'm so excited that AF is here because that means I actually ovulated early!! Typically I have anywhere from 40-46 day cycles, and have been known to have the occasional SUPER long cycle anywhere between 50-80 days. I think the fact that I've been super regular with my folic acid, omega 3 fish oil, and Vitamin C is really helping regulate and shorten my cycle. Thank goodness!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry to those with AF or BFNs. You'll get me next month. 

Abii - 8 DPO is super early still!


----------



## Abii

confuzion said:


> Sorry to those with AF or BFNs. You'll get me next month.
> 
> Abii - 8 DPO is super early still!

I meant to put 9dpo:dohh: lol sorry. And yes I know, I used an implantation calculator that goes by your lmp and your ovulation day it said I most likely implanted today, Ill test again the 29th or 30th


----------



## Dannixo

mrsstrezy said:


> AF has arrived! I was so hopeful because of all the cramping I was having, but it turned out to be a stomach bug:( Ugh! Oh well, I'm not all that surprised that I didn't get my BFP, as hubby and I are definitely not trying as hard as all you lovely ladies. Pretty sure that we only DTD once during O. I told him that next month, we're gonna go hardcore!! lol. I'm actually somewhat relieved. I just bought a tanning package and we leave on our cruise in less than a month...didn't want to have morning sickness for our trip, and wanted to be a sun goddess without having to worry about overheating!
> 
> Also, I'm so excited that AF is here because that means I actually ovulated early!! Typically I have anywhere from 40-46 day cycles, and have been known to have the occasional SUPER long cycle anywhere between 50-80 days. I think the fact that I've been super regular with my folic acid, omega 3 fish oil, and Vitamin C is really helping regulate and shorten my cycle. Thank goodness!

I'm sorry dear! I hope to see you in the February thread! Glad to hear your cycles were a good length!


----------



## Cat Louise

I'm out AF arrived today. Onwards to the next cycle. It wasn't meant to be this month, but it might be next month :) going to join the February thread now X


----------



## Dannixo

Jenn95 said:


> 21dpo (8 days late) got BFN at 14dpo, still no AF, terrible lower back pain, very moody, boob soreness (never ever get with AF), and exhausted. I should test but I'm setting myself up for disappointment... :shrug: so we will see...if no AF by Monday then going for a blood test. Congrats on all bfp!! Dust to all! :dust:

Have you tested again or did af arrive?


----------



## bluefish1980

Dannixo said:


> Jenn95 said:
> 
> 
> 21dpo (8 days late) got BFN at 14dpo, still no AF, terrible lower back pain, very moody, boob soreness (never ever get with AF), and exhausted. I should test but I'm setting myself up for disappointment... :shrug: so we will see...if no AF by Monday then going for a blood test. Congrats on all bfp!! Dust to all! :dust:
> 
> Have you tested again or did af arrive?Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing. We haven't heard from Jenn95 for ages! 

Hope you're ok.


----------



## Kimbre

hi all! im suppose to get AF around the 30th 31st.... i guess could you put me down for the 30th.... i may test b4 just because i believe i had IB today at 8 DPO


----------



## Flower Lily

Hi everyone. 
This is my first month of temping properly and using FF. I am currently 15dpo and getting Bfn. My temps have been increasing each day and my cp is so high I can't even touch it. My bbs are so so tender and my nipples feel like they are on fire and someone is sticking a needle through them! 

Is anyone good at interpreting charts? 
PS. There is a gap of 2 days in temps as I had tonsillitis and had a fever so didn't record those temps. 

I would really appreciate any feedback as I'm starting to go a little mad! Hehe

Thank you


----------



## floridamomma

I don't know anything about temping. Sorry 
Afm I should gave mentioned this earlier af is due on the first so I'm testing the 31 it got moved up due to I. Should I go to feb thread or can I finish out the week here?


----------



## Dannixo

floridamomma said:


> I don't know anything about temping. Sorry
> Afm I should gave mentioned this earlier af is due on the first so I'm testing the 31 it got moved up due to I. Should I go to feb thread or can I finish out the week here?

You can finish out the week here and move to the February thread after if your late


----------



## Dannixo

Flower Lily said:


> Hi everyone.
> This is my first month of temping properly and using FF. I am currently 15dpo and getting Bfn. My temps have been increasing each day and my cp is so high I can't even touch it. My bbs are so so tender and my nipples feel like they are on fire and someone is sticking a needle through them!
> 
> Is anyone good at interpreting charts?
> PS. There is a gap of 2 days in temps as I had tonsillitis and had a fever so didn't record those temps.
> 
> I would really appreciate any feedback as I'm starting to go a little mad! Hehe
> 
> Thank you

I'm sorry I don't chart anymore but your temps look good. Above your cover line. Some people take a while to build up hcg so maybe test again in a few days. Would you like to be added to our thread for a testing date?


----------



## Flower Lily

Yes please. In a few days I will be 17 dpo. Do you think that's is quite late to get a safe bfp?


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies:wave: I've been in Washington for 2 days and its so beautiful out here. I wish I could just steal my hubby and daughter and move here:haha:
My sil went to the hosp last night for some contractions but they sent her back home, we are hoping lil Eli makes his appearance soon:thumbup:

Sooo..I threw up this morning and my dad asked me if it was morning sickness lol hes so weird sometimes(I dont think its ms I have a habit of feeling nauseous when I wake up, never thrown up but:shrug: we'll see on the 29th). All of my other symptoms have disappeared again even my breast pain so now idk what to think
Hope you all are doing well, I will keep you updated once I test:)


----------



## Kimbre

im feeling sad, i got my hopes up because this whole cycle seems so different! then at 8 DPO yesterday i had one LITTLE glob of pinkish CM so i thought it could be IB, then i woke up today with brownish discharge? its sooo early for my AF i Od on the 17th and my LP is 13! i used an implantation calculator and it says today is most common for IB....my question is does it last long? is it bad if it lasts all day? im so afraid AF is coming early....


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

AF came. I am out. On third round of clomid :).


----------



## confuzion

Kimbre - implantation bleeding varies form woman to woman and pregnancy to pregnancy. I don't think it can be too much. 9 DPO seems early for an AF so FX for you!

daisyprincess - sorry about AF. Hopefully next month will be the one!


----------



## Dannixo

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> AF came. I am out. On third round of clomid :).

I'm sorry dear. Hope to see you in February's thread. Good luck with clomid cycle three. I did 7 rounds and they didn't work so don't get discouraged just yet!


----------



## KrashL

Hello everyone! Congrats to all the BFP!! I am out, AF got me after 10 days missed period :'(


----------



## Jaysbaby25

Hi all!! Af arrived today, so I'll be switching to the February thread! Good luck to all remaining ladies on here!!! :)


----------



## Dannixo

I'm sorry to the ladies who's AF arrived today. I hope to see you all in the February thread. Good luck for next cycle!


----------



## Jennifer86

I'm out -- congrats and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Dannixo

Jennifer86 said:


> I'm out -- congrats and good luck to everyone!

I'm sorry dear. I hope to see you in the February thread. Good luck next cycle.


----------



## OneLove526

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! I have went ahead and started the January thread. Here's praying for a New Year Baby for each and everyone of us! :dust: Good luck in the New Year and may we all get our 2014 Bfp! Let me know what day your testing and I'll add you :)
> 
> January 1st- Ambermichelle:bfp:, Lenka78:bfp:
> 
> January 3rd- Rachy28:witch:, Aims13h:witch:, HGsurvivor05:witch: Superfrizbee:witch:
> 
> January 4th- lirpa11:witch:, AJR14:bfp:
> 
> January 5th- msw454:angel:, littleone1993:witch:
> 
> January 6th- 3Chords:witch: OneLove526, jenn95, vanilla:witch:
> 
> January 7th- Solstyce:witch:
> 
> January 8th- aidensmommy1:witch:, dcm_mw12:witch:, TTCinTN:witch:, live_in_hope:witch:, momtopne:witch:, londenbean
> 
> January 9th-
> 
> January 10th- Navygrrl:witch: ibeach:witch:, Countrygirl3:witch:
> 
> January 11th- xMissChellex:witch:, TryinginCO:witch:, cnsweeney:bfp:, Stephj25:witch: teacup:witch:, MovinMamma:witch:
> 
> January 14th- Ilovetomatoes:witch:, Dreaminofbaby:bfp:, lilegg2014:bfp:
> 
> January 17th- NewMrsJones:witch:, Bethi22
> 
> January 19th- Confuzion:witch:, Lindreed
> 
> January 20th- StarBrites:bfp:, Saki:witch:, kittycat155:bfp:, hellbetty89:witch:
> 
> January 21st- DaisyPrencess:witch:, KrashL:witch:, Cat Louise:witch:
> 
> January 22nd- Missaria, littlefishygg, hopefulfor1st:witch:
> 
> January 23rd- jmandrews:bfp:, Dannixo:witch:
> 
> January 25th- UnderPressure, MrsStrezy:witch:, Jaysbaby25:witch:, Mrs.Stevens10
> 
> January 26th- Bluefish1980, 2moms2be
> 
> January 27th- Sailorsgirl, amanda111308
> 
> January 28th- Sunny27
> 
> January 29th- HGsurvivor05, latte, Jennifer86:witch:, enchanted78
> 
> January 30th- Samanthatc, Abii, Kimbre
> 
> January 31st- Floridamomma
> 
> Watching: Mrs.Dragonfly, PeachDaisy, Beeptime
> 
> February Thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2102407-february-hearts.html#post31236497

Hi ladies,

I was originally a January 6th testing date but I didn't get my bfp until today. Lots of :dust: to the rest of the January ladies and the February ladies. Keep the faith!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats onelove! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Dannixo

OneLove526 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have went ahead and started the January thread. Here's praying for a New Year Baby for each and everyone of us! :dust: Good luck in the New Year and may we all get our 2014 Bfp! Let me know what day your testing and I'll add you :)
> 
> January 1st- Ambermichelle:bfp:, Lenka78:bfp:
> 
> January 3rd- Rachy28:witch:, Aims13h:witch:, HGsurvivor05:witch: Superfrizbee:witch:
> 
> January 4th- lirpa11:witch:, AJR14:bfp:
> 
> January 5th- msw454:angel:, littleone1993:witch:
> 
> January 6th- 3Chords:witch: OneLove526, jenn95, vanilla:witch:
> 
> January 7th- Solstyce:witch:
> 
> January 8th- aidensmommy1:witch:, dcm_mw12:witch:, TTCinTN:witch:, live_in_hope:witch:, momtopne:witch:, londenbean
> 
> January 9th-
> 
> January 10th- Navygrrl:witch: ibeach:witch:, Countrygirl3:witch:
> 
> January 11th- xMissChellex:witch:, TryinginCO:witch:, cnsweeney:bfp:, Stephj25:witch: teacup:witch:, MovinMamma:witch:
> 
> January 14th- Ilovetomatoes:witch:, Dreaminofbaby:bfp:, lilegg2014:bfp:
> 
> January 17th- NewMrsJones:witch:, Bethi22
> 
> January 19th- Confuzion:witch:, Lindreed
> 
> January 20th- StarBrites:bfp:, Saki:witch:, kittycat155:bfp:, hellbetty89:witch:
> 
> January 21st- DaisyPrencess:witch:, KrashL:witch:, Cat Louise:witch:
> 
> January 22nd- Missaria, littlefishygg, hopefulfor1st:witch:
> 
> January 23rd- jmandrews:bfp:, Dannixo:witch:
> 
> January 25th- UnderPressure, MrsStrezy:witch:, Jaysbaby25:witch:, Mrs.Stevens10
> 
> January 26th- Bluefish1980, 2moms2be
> 
> January 27th- Sailorsgirl, amanda111308
> 
> January 28th- Sunny27
> 
> January 29th- HGsurvivor05, latte, Jennifer86:witch:, enchanted78
> 
> January 30th- Samanthatc, Abii, Kimbre
> 
> January 31st- Floridamomma
> 
> Watching: Mrs.Dragonfly, PeachDaisy, Beeptime
> 
> February Thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2102407-february-hearts.html#post31236497
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was originally a January 6th testing date but I didn't get my bfp until today. Lots of :dust: to the rest of the January ladies and the February ladies. Keep the faith!Click to expand...

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## gonnagetabump

8dpo what do you guys think..https://i1289.photobucket.com/albums/b510/nycolecherry88/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01-26_21-06-38_1_zps06b15633.jpg


----------



## Dannixo

gonnagetabump said:


> 8dpo what do you guys think..https://i1289.photobucket.com/albums/b510/nycolecherry88/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01-26_21-06-38_1_zps06b15633.jpg

Was this in the time limit? These tests are junk and are known for evap lines. I've had many false positives with these.


----------



## countrygirl3

I really hope it's the start of your bfp but my tests look just like that when they are negative ... I use the cheapies too.


----------



## missaria

Just updating... the witch got me early this month. On to the next cycle!


----------



## floridamomma

Am I crazy? Do you guys see it too? 10dpo


----------



## floridamomma

Ok it uploaded this time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sunnydee

I can definitely see the line Floridamomma!


----------



## Abii

I see it floridamomma!! congrats hun:happydance:

afm- no af yet so still have my testing date for the 29th unless it decides to surprise me tomorrow, hopefully not.
Other then that, on a veryy exciting note my nephew was born last night at 11:26pm he is gorgeous, if you guys would like to see him go take a peek at my journal:thumbup:
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## floridamomma

This is a frer. I think I got a bfp
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Dannixo

floridamomma said:


> This is a frer. I think I got a bfp

I see it on both! Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Abii

floridamomma said:


> This is a frer. I think I got a bfp

I definitely see it, congrats:)


----------



## confuzion

Def BFP floridamomma! Happy and health 9 months! Congrattsss :)


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on your nephew Abii. I have a nephew on the way too. Hopefully in the coming week!

FX AF stays away for you!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

gonnagetabump I see something but not sure of these tests but like the ladies say they tend to give rotten evaps but have my fingers crossed 

Floridamomma
I see it in both 
Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months x

Concratulations to all the other BFP that I have missed 

AFM I am 9dpo and nothing really to report so no positive feeling coming from me this month :-( only slight change would be funny feeling left breast not sensitive or painful when touched like dull pain coming and going but I am sure it must be from the way I was lying last night and twinges coming and going but sure thet are just in my head!!! x


----------



## OneLove526

floridamomma said:


> Ok it uploaded this time

It's faint but I see it!


----------



## Abii

confuzion said:


> Congrats on your nephew Abii. I have a nephew on the way too. Hopefully in the coming week!
> 
> FX AF stays away for you!

Awh thank you, congrats to you as well:D its so exciting
And Im alittle crampy today so :shrug: guess we'll see in a few days


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats on the new BFPs!!! Come over to the October 2014 babies group :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2108249-october-2014-babies.html

Good luck to the rest of you in January and the ones waiting for Feb! Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## floridamomma

The top test is yesterday bottom is this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sunny27

AF got me yesterday:cry:. Moving on to cycle 8 in February.


----------



## confuzion

Woohoo floridamomma it's much darker!

Sorry sunny :hugs:. There's plenty of us over on the Feb thread already hon. At least we have each other to go through it with!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

floridamomma said:


> The top test is yesterday bottom is this morning.

That is one exciting line :happydance:

I caved in today at 10DPO with IC and got bfn. Had a really strange day today though. First heard clatter through night and was my phone falling down the back of bed (its my alarm) so left it and of course when it went off I couldn't get it as was stuck in unreachable place it was then realized after say minute I forgot to take my BBT so took it and was 97.05 waited few seconds and took it again and was 97.45 took it again and was again 97.45 so went with that temp. It has indeed given me a huge temp drop but not thinking too much due to the delay in taking it. Do you think It would cause huge difference?? my temp last few days has been 98 + anyway could be AF arriving early too.
Checked my cervix and was not tow and not too high but on checking plenty Creamy CM with tine of brownish to it. Anyway to continue my awful day I had mad dream, spilt bowl of unset jelly on floor of my spotless car and over my marc jacobs bag, dropped cake on the floor, pulled blind off daughters window, tongue tied the whole day, and there was couple of other things my colleague turned to me and said 'you remind me of my sister today when she is really hormonal!' I decided I need to pick DD then lock myself indoors. 
Anyway apart from my waccy day had some cramps or more so funny feelings and shivering. Not sure weather to test again tomorrow or wait??? maybe see what temp does really mad at forgetting to take my BBT properly :dohh: x

Hope you are all good x


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Omg ladies am shaking may have got my bfp but got to get ready for work got a pik so will post later as very faint on frer but its pink!! X


----------



## HGsurvivor05

What do you think ladies had real migraine today and light headed excited but scared as if this is like my dd pregnancy this could be my only good week as I suffered severe hyperemesis and was in hospital by 5 weeks and in and out till I delivered so has taken 8 years to overcome my fears and trying to stay positive x

But let me know what you think line or no line?

[IMG]https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b347/kermit20/null_zpse7607123.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Abii

^thats positive, congrats.

Afm- bfn @ 14dpo and feeling like I just want to bawl my eyes out:(


----------



## ab75

Thats bfp. Congratulations xx


----------



## floridamomma

Defintley bfp


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Thanks ladies I felt so out this month too. Floridamomma what thread have you joined???
Will try cb digital tomorrow 

It's such a strange feeling and hubs is offshore till next Wednesday and don't want to tell him on the rig especially when he still has week to go. He is due home day after my birthday next week so will tell him I have the best prezzie ever to show him. Also early days so hoping this bfp keeps getting darker. 

Abii when is AF due?? Fingers crossed for you Hun x


----------



## floridamomma

I'll find out how to post it. It's an October thread in parl


----------



## Dannixo

HGsurvivor05 said:


> What do you think ladies had real migraine today and light headed excited but scared as if this is like my dd pregnancy this could be my only good week as I suffered severe hyperemesis and was in hospital by 5 weeks and in and out till I delivered so has taken 8 years to overcome my fears and trying to stay positive x
> 
> But let me know what you think line or no line?
> 
> [IMG]https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b347/kermit20/null_zpse7607123.jpg[/IMG]

Def a line! Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats HGsurvivor! happy and healthy 9 months!

So sorry about your BFN Abii :hugs:


----------



## 2moms2be

I'm having the heaviest, worst AF of all time. UGH! Blaming Vitex. Just started it this cycle and am bleeding so heavily it actually scared me last night. Seems to have stabilized now, and it's much more of a normal flow (still much heavier than my usual CD3), but I've never bled like that before. 

I know it can take it a few cycles to get settled, so I'm not giving up, but man... :cry: 

On the plus side, none of my usual PMS symptoms! So it's not all bad.

Maybe it will bring a February BFP! And congrats, HG :D :D


----------



## bluefish1980

So, I was really getting my hopes up for this cycle. Every thing felt good, timing was good, temps looked good. Tested at 11dpo BFN, tested at 16dpo (1 day late) BFN.
Then, at 20dpo (5 days late!) AF arrived :(

This is getting so tough. No sign of BFP since Ectopic back in April. Might have to visit the docs andd see if everything is ok.

Fingers crossed for the rest of you still to test.

Due to my cycle length I'll be out for February, but I'll be testing early on in March.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Thanks ladies nice digital reading this morning and darker line 

Sorry to all that got BFN but please don't give up. I know we were lucky after 7 cycles but I had no symptoms what so ever so was great surprise I wish you all the luck and baby dust in the world xxxx

[IMG]https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b347/kermit20/null_zps383f819f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Abii

According to ff af is due today but no sign of her, which I kinda thought would happen since I took a plane to WA and that can delay things.
I dont have anymore tests so I have to wait until I go back home on the 1st but I prob wont take it until the 3rd since thats when ff is telling me to test. 
Im gonna buy some vitamins for me and hubby when I get back home, idk if it will help but it surely cant hurt. Im also looking into this organic maca root which if I am having probs with my thyroid it will help regulate that and hopefully help us to finally achieve that precious bfp.
I think Im going to go ahead and hop on over to the feb thread cause Im pretty sure Im out this cycle.


----------



## fairyy

floridamomma said:


> The top test is yesterday bottom is this morning.

You did it :flower: :happydance:


----------



## floridamomma

fairyy said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> The top test is yesterday bottom is this morning.
> 
> You did it :flower: :happydance:Click to expand...

Fairy I was coming to let you know. Thank you so much I can't wait for you to join me!!


----------



## jmandrews

floridamomma said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> The top test is yesterday bottom is this morning.
> 
> You did it :flower: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Fairy I was coming to let you know. Thank you so much I can't wait for you to join me!!Click to expand...

Congrats on more BFPs ladies!

I still have hope more of you will be hopping over to The October group soon. 

Congrats Florida! Come on over. You can get to the thread by clicking the pumpkin in my signature. :)


----------



## Monjon07

I know I am a little late haha but I took the test Jan 29 and got my bfp after 8 months of trying!


----------



## Dannixo

Monjon07 said:


> I know I am a little late haha but I took the test Jan 29 and got my bfp after 8 months of trying!

Yay!! Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats monjon! :happydance:


----------



## Monjon07

Thanks!


----------

